# ISIS Colchester.... part 8



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home 

Good luck & take care

  

Natasha x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

yey i'm 1st!!

just to say i threw the wine away, couldn't enjoy it without feeling guilty!!

cleo


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo -    

Sam - fab to hear from you. Enforced rest must be really frustrating but at least it is for the best reason in the world. Glad the cramping has stopped. 

Em - nice to see you hun. Know exactly how you feel right now. Really glad you're coming to the meet. We do sometimes have chocs at the chilli farm but they tend to stick to special occasions as the shelf life isn't great. I'm working on some bars for them as they have a longer shelf life but have been a bit slack of late. Have a fab time at Centreparcs.

Debs - how's dh now? Is he able to wear clothes more comfortably now?

Difficult to keep up with personals now we're on a new thread. Sorry I've missed most of you off. I did manage to remember to copy the list of dates which I'll put at the end.

Off to Derbyshire tomorrow. Looking forward to getting away but had a stressful day with the choc. Thought I'd got ahead of the game last night only to wake up and find it all needed re doing and I'd accidentally turned the machine off so am only just getting near ready to start properly. Can barely keep my eyes open but will get there. Hope you all have a good weekend.


31st Aug - Shelley - on hols to Zante      
              Tricksy - mini break - Burghley Horse Trials for weekend  

1st Sept - Deb - Open day (Bourn hall)

3rd Sept - Emma - Dr Liberman 12pm
              Emma - Centre Parks 5 days  
              Cleo test date              

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys        

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt  

14th Sept - Laura & Johns 2nd Wedding Anniversary!  

16th Sept - Lisa - Holiday to Menorca  
                Lisa's Anniversary

end sept - Deb egg share eligibilty appt (bourne hall)

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!  

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York      

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday

21 Nov - Julia's birthday

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

1st Jan - Debs birthday

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

12th Feb - Emma's birthday

3 Mar - Cathie's birthday

April 2008 - Laura ICSI lol


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sam, great to hear from you. It must be incredibly boring for you, I do sympathise. Have they said how long you have got to take it easy for? Big hugs for you. 

Cleo, I am sure one glass won't do any harm, but you only have another couple of days. All this waiting around is a nightmare, isn't it? I am thinking of you, and hoping for a good outcome. 

I was telling DH about all the BFNs we have all had lately, and he could not believe how many of us there have been. It is about time we got a few positives on here. 

PiePig, glad your hubbie is getting better. Sounds like it was quite a major operation, for him to take so long to heal. Do you have any idea of the name of the operation? Has he discussed any of it with you? I hope he recovers quickly so you can get down to some good old   soon. Good luck with your trip to Bourne Hall tomorrow. I hope you feel comfortable there.

Emma, how are you feeling hun? I think there will be lots of hugs going on next Sunday at Tricksy's. I know we all need them at the moment. Good luck with your appt on Monday with Dr Leiberman, I hope it goes well. Also, take it easy and have a lovely week next week at Center Parcs. Don't worry about the weight either. I have put on loads, so much so you all probably won't recognise me next week! Have a lovely week. 

Tricksy, thanks for your address. I think I will be able to find it!  I am really looking forward to it. I can't decide what to bring at the mo, so shall think about it tonight and add it to the list. How is your client that was a bit narky the other week? Better I hope. How is your lovely horse? We must come and visit one day, with a polo or two perhaps (is it true all horses like Polos?)

Cath, how are you? I bet it is strange thinking about Christmas so early. Do you have a brochure then for your Christmas stuff? I would love to see one if you have. Or do you put them on the website? You must be shattered. Take care and have a lovely break in Derbyshire. 

Lisa, how are you doing? I hope you are okay.   to you. 

Jo, how are you feeling now? If the sickness persists perhaps your GP could give you some anti-emetics (anti sickness pills) which may help. Hope you are feeling better.

Liz, how are you and the lovely Faith?

Rivka, hi ya, Hope you are well.

Shelley, hope you are having a fantastic holiday. (V jealous!)

Laura, how are you? Hope you are not working too hard. We never managed to get to the cinema last week, maybe see you in there some time soon.

Hope I have not missed anyone. I am gutted that BB is finishing tonight. They are all starting to leave now, so I will end now.

Have a great weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just have to post to make sure i don't loose the thread, will let you all know how we get on tomorrow.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Cleo:
I'm so sorry hun thinking of you and DH big hugs to you both xxx

Debs:
Hope you have a good time today let me know how it was. I saw the program a couple of years ago and had a look and it is not still on.

Emma:
Have a lovely holiday.

Sam:
I'm so glad you are doing ok. When do you go back to the hospital?

Julia:
I love big brother to!! Faith and I watch it a 8am, She loves the flashing eye at the start!!! What will I do now?!?!

Cathie:
I can't believe you have to start thinking about chocs so early. With Advent calanders do you do personalised ones with white chocs? It's just you can't buy Faith as a name on anything and would love to have a specail one for her first Christmas? 

Well I had Faith weighed today and she is a whooping 15lb14oz She has put 2lb's on in 4 weeks!!! I am now getting nervous about weaning I have only just got the hang of bottle feeding!!!!

Hi everyone else have a nice weekend!

Take care Liz and Faith xx xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Well just got back from open day and we've made our decision.  we are going to go to bourn for our treatment (sorry isis), the tour was great, the presentation was really informative, the consultant was lovely, the atmosphere was great and we even managed to have a chat with the consultant and a nurse about our individual situation which i didn't think we'd be able to do .  and it only takes just over 1h to get there...not the 2h that RAC route planner reckons .

was really worth going (wasn't sure if it would be) and we both feel really positive at the moment, so hopefully this feeling will last.

 and   to you all.

looking forward to the 9th for a good


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Really pleased for you Deb, it helps doesn't it when you make decisions and it feels like you are doing something?? Sending you and dh a   .

I tested this morning ans as epected it wa a bfn. No surprise there then   . So even though i should wait until monday i am having a glass of wine tonight. I just don't beleive that my embies are still in there after everything that has come out of me since monday, its been like a horror movie   sorry tmi.

We are looking at hotels in london too and i think we are about to bok a lovely weekend away for the 21st Sept. I can't wait, We're going to do all the tourist stiff, i've never been on the eye so want to do that and then see a show. I cant wait!!!


Love to all, only a week and we'll see each other.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats Deb, glad all went well. It sounds like you felt comfortable there which is a main priority. Hope this does not mean you are going to abandon us all here on the ISIS thread.

Cleo, I am so sorry about the negative result   We are all hoping and praying for a positive result for everyone who is going through treatment, and each negative result comes us a  blow to us all.   I am sorry hun. I think you deserve a nice glass of wine or two, hope you enjoyed it. Your weekend in London sounds great. Hope you have a fantastic time.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. See most of you in just over a week  

Julia xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Emma - How you doing?  Hope you have a great centerparcs holiday,  i've been to the Thetford one twice and the wiltshire one once,  there both lovely,  which one are you going to?  I can thoroughly recommend the Aquasena its soooooooooooooo relaxing even if you just do the spa and no treatments its just what you need a nice bit of pampering,  I love all the treatments thats why i did all my massage and beauty courses - Have a great time!

Debs - So glad you had a good tour of Bourne Hall and have made up your mind for treatment there.............so when do you start?

Cath - Hope you have a nice break in Derbyshire - How long are you away for?

Cleo - So sorry that you got a BFN   A weekend away will do you good.

Sam - So pleased your ok and it was really good to hear from you,  been really worried about you and bubbsy,  Read loads of good books and do what ever you need to do hun and rest assured were all thinking of you.

Tricksy - Hope your weekend away at the horse trials went well,  it seems like everyones away at the moment.

Julia - Are you having BB withdrawals?  I think the best man won though.......bless him!!!  Don't know what to do with myself now?  
Are you still taking the tablets from the USA?  Are you on metformin at all?


Well i am having really bad down days had a big row with DH yesterday over a blo**y holdall for holiday I just can't seem to snap out of it i'm just so snappy and irratable at the moment and i seem to be taking it all out on him,  I'm due on any time so maybe its PMT but i just don't know which way to go anymore,  now that i'm not having any treatment i've got to have something else to focus on and can't find anything at the moment I feel totally lost to be quite honest.

Well i'm sure you've read enough about my moaning
Lisa


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all


Cleo - thanks honey, you're right it does feel good when you make decisions.  we both said last night that we finally feel we are taking our first steps to get our much longed for child, neither of us really saw Dhs op as a solution, more something we had to do to tick a box if you get what i mean.  Really sorry about your BFN....hope you had a glass of wine or 5 to take your mind off it.  what show are you gonna see?

Julia - of course i',m not gonna abandon you, you've all kept me sane since i started posting here.  that is as long as no-one minds me posting here when we're not going to isis after all?

Lisa - our appointment is 25th sept...they wanted us in on the 4th but that was a bit quick for us to sort out time off work etc, and as DH has to produce a sperm sample we though we'd better make sure he'd thoroughly healed!  We're applying to do egg sharing, so we will have to wait until we get matched to a recipient before we start (assuming all tests are Ok) so hopefully early next year we'll actually start cycling.  feel free to moan honey, theres nothing like letting off a bit of steam to your friends to make you feel better.  

hope everyone else is having a good weekend xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

3rd Sept - Emma - Dr Liberman 12pm
               Emma - Centre Parks 5 days  
              Cleo test date              

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksys        

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt  

14th Sept - Laura & Johns 2nd Wedding Anniversary!  

16th Sept - Lisa - Holiday to Menorca  
                Lisa's Anniversary

25th sept - Deb egg share eligibilty appt (bourne hall)

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!  

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York      

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday

21 Nov - Julia's birthday

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

1st Jan - Debs birthday

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

12th Feb - Emma's birthday

3 Mar - Cathie's birthday

April 2008 - Laura ICSI lol


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

I cant beleive we are on part 8 already   what are we like  

Cleo -   to you,  im so sorry hun   i hope you had a good glass of wine last night, i know what you mean about the loss during af, mine was horrendous and i bled for longer too. Im thinking of you lovey  

Debs - im so glad you got on ok at Bourne Hall and feel like your getting somewhere with tx now, and i hope your dh is mending well   Dont you dare leave us, your a part of our group now so you cant go  

Tricksy - i hope you are having a fab weekend hun   cant wait for next sunday, our meet up is nearly at the top of this list   take care xx

Lisa - darlin, how you doing hun? its so hard isnt it? i can only imagine what you are going through with the decision you have made for no more treatment, replacing that will be, i would think, almost impossible. Allow yourself time sweetie, time to greive and rant and rave, im sure your dh is feeling it too but men just dont voice it like us girlies. Im thinking of you, big cuddles to ya   

Liz - what have you been feeding faith on   bless her

Sam - im not sure if you are getting to read our messages, if so i hope you know you are in our thoughts, i hope you can relax all though its still such a worrying time i know, look after yourself and baby  

Jojo- hope your ok hun and going to feel up to the meet next sunday,  

Julia - im sure you havent put on that much weight we wont recognize you    all i know is if i carry on the way i am im going to be rolled into our meet up   pehaps i should just eat salads while away!  

Rivka - how are you hun? do you think you will make it next sunday?? hope so xx

Cath - ive finished with my jam now, phew. Made so much im not sure what i will do with it all, perhaps i will bring some next sunday for you all to try! How are you? Did i tell you how sweet we all thought your dh was when he pm'd me on your behalf? he obviously loves you so much  

Well im so not ready for going away, the house is clean but thats it! think i best start getting myself sorted. We are seeing Dr Leiberman at 12pm tomorrow and then after packing the car going off to Centre Parcs. Am really looking forward to it all though my mum is still playing "ms ice queen" towards me, just hope she dosent spoil this time away for us    I will try to post before we go. Im really really looking forward to seeing you all next sunday   

Take good care
Lol Emms xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I forgot to ask...who else is on ********?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just brought the food list forward for our meet  

Jojo, Julia and Rivka- your not on the list, do you think you will be coming??

Food list
Tricksy - Tuna rice + cous cous
Shelley - Crisps, cocktail sausages
Cleo - Chocolate Pavlova - pleeeeeeeeesssssse  
Emma - Vegetarian Quiche + salad
Lisa - Sausage rolls and french stick
Laura (if she can get there!) mixed sarnies 
Debs - mediterranean pasta
Cathie - cake.

Debs - im not on ******** hun x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Well I've rigged myself u[ a lie back chair so I can sit at the computer a bit more.  It isn't very comfy but at least I'm leaning back more which is better for the baby.  I have a hospital appointment on Friday so hopefully will learn more then.

Cleo - I really am so sorry about your BFN.  Someone else mentioned it but there really do seem to be rather a lot of BFNs on this thread so I am beginning to think we are rather an unlucky bunch.  I thought the ISIS general success figures were a lot better than what we are seeing here. (I don't think i really count).  Hope that all changes soon.  That's the way it goes - loads of BFNs then loads of BFPs.

Is Jo still around?  Hope she is OK.  Trying to keep up with messages but just by flicking through so I may be missing things.

Debs/ Laura - Glad to hear treatment is lined up for both of you.  Debs - doesn't matter where you go please stick around.

Sam


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just thought i would do a quick post before we go as i dont think i will get a chance after my appointment today. Wanted to say that i will be thinking of you all and am looking forward to next sunday   

Cleo - i hope your first day back at work wasnt too hard hun, i know you were concerned about it, thinking of you  

Sam - its good to hear from you and hope all goes well for friday.

Well i must dash got loads to do,   everyone else, dont talk to much  

Lots of love to you all
Emma xxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Emma:
Have a lovely time hun.

Debs:
Glad your tour went well and you have made a decision to go there. Bet you are feeling really positive about it all.

Cleo:
Sorry you got a bfn when you tested I was hoping that it was going to be a positive after all. Big hugs to you xx

Sam:
Glad you are feeling ok, can't imagine what you are going through. good luck for Friday.

Lisa:
I suffer for really bad pmt, I'm like psycho bxtxh for a week before!!!!!!! Just look forward to your nice holiday.

Jojo:
Hope all is well with you and the sickness is getting better. Have you had a 12w scan yet?

Shelley:
Hope you had a nice holiday, bet you are well brown!

Hi everyone else hope you are all well.

Take care Liz  and Faith xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all, hope you all had a lovely weekend. We went to Southend for the day on Sunday which was nice, and spent a bit of time in the pleasure park bit. Some of the rides there looked well scary - I would love to go back one day and try some of them out.

I am sorry my name is not on the list for food yet. I was trying to decide what to bring, and have not added my name yet, but I shall be there!   

I will write later with personals. 

Julia xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello everyone. We're back, only away a few days which was a shame but we were really missing the dogs so are pleased to be here. My sis is pleased too as Daisy ran her ragged   

Cleo - so sorry it was a bfn. I know you were expecting it but until the test is done there's always a scrap of hope. Hopefully you've enjoyed the wine properly now.

Debs - glad you had a positive meeting at Bourn. Of course you have to stay on here. I'm on ********, though haven't really got the hang of it yet but am getting there. I've not mentioned FF on there as there are a lot of people I don't want ot know about our struggle and I'd hate for them to find out by accident.

Julia - Maybe we should have an FF meet in SOuthend and go on the scary rides. I love that kind of thing, although have to be pushed on at first as I get nervous. We should have the Xmas brochure out by the weekend so I'll bring one along for you. I've now started ordering stuff for Easter  

Lisa - hope you're a bit better today. I'm exactly the same with dh, snap at him over silly things and even as I'm doing it I'm asking why as it's so   I think it must be all the hormones and stress coming to a head and they're there at the wrong time. Sending you a massive hug.

Liz - wow, Faith is getting so big now. I can do some chocs with her name on if you want. I did some with 40 on the other day and am finally more confident that I'm not going to mess them up completely. Or I could do chocs that spell out her name. 

Em - hope you're enjoying your break. Sounds like you were really busy with the jam. Nothing quite like having your own jam on toast though. And yes, my dh is an absolute sweeheart and I love him lots. Don't know what I did to deserve him as most people would have given up on me years ago.

Tricksy - hope you're doing ok and your clients are behaving again.

Sam - glad you can get online again, hope it's not too uncomfortable for you. I agree it's time we had some BFPs from ISIS on here. The run of bad luck has gone on too long. 

Right, dogs need walking so I'd best get out. Busy few days ahead as I need to crack on with decorating the garage. The plumber has said he'll be back to finish fitting hte bathroom but I have to have the tiling done by then too. Also need to make more choc at some point as dh went and sold it all on Saturday.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

This is ridiculous!!! Where is everyone This thread is so quiet at the moment, hope its not like this on sunday   

Well i'm back at work     and finding it so hard. Its everything really, the fact ivf didn't work, the prospect of another year at the same school doing the same thing. We have a follow up appointment st ISIS on the 21st so we'll see what they say then make some decisions. I don't tink i can work as a teacher and do tx, you need to be fully committed to teaching to so a good job and i just know i won't be. I just don't want to let the kids down.

I hope eveyone is ok and i'm really looking forward to sunday. See you all then.


love Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

HI Guys, sorry I've not been on much, life is just too damn busy    having a great time though so must not knock it.

I'm really looking forward to Sunday, it looks like the weather is going to be good so I'd better get the garden cleared up on Saturday   Can't wait to get together again and have a good yarn.

Lots of Love to you all and see you on Sunday xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

My goodness a first has occurred   we fell off the first page  

Hi everyone, hope that you are all ok. See you on Sunday. Hopefully I will have time to catch up properly before then though


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, just thought  would pop on for a nice long ready of  all the posts before bed and im suprised ow quiet it has been!

Cleo - really sorry hun x

Debs - i am on ********!

Everyone else  - Hello!!! Hoe you are all well

I am afriad that i cant make sunday at the moment... i have so much going on

More news - it looks like our appointment has been moved forward - wont say till when for now but its allot sooner than planned so i need to loose a stone and get fit pretty sharpish! I am quite nervous and rightened about the possiblity of being a mummy and everything we have to dofor ICSI , especiaillay now that i am doing a degree for the next 5years! xx

Speak soon! Add me on ********, on there all the time! x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

tried to PM you laura but your inbox is full.  whats your name so i can search for you on ********?

same to you cath.

please both PM me, oh and like you cath i haven't mentioned any of the IF stuff on there as i don't want everyone knowing.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello ladies ,im back i know u have all missed me    .

cleo.im so so sorry hun how ru and dh feeling?stuppid question really.

well i cant say my holiday was grate as i would be lying i was meant to be on my way home now but i came home tuesday   dont really want to go into it now as it is all still very raw and upsetting    if its not one thing it another feeling very s h i t  and still no signs of af done a test today and still bfn  it is day 47 today i phoned doc marfleet she is going to send out an appointment to see her again.so i will catch up with everyone on sunday i could do with a big   .


laura.pls come hun,good news about ur treatment how cool is that.

well see u all sunday.take care.lots of   shelley.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh Shelley you poor thing, I wondered what you were doing on here today. Big hugs will be waiting on Sunday and you can tell us all about it xxx take care hun

I'm on ******** too, I'll pm you Debs, Cath and Laura xxx gotta dash sneaked on at work!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

How we all doing?  Well i've still got BAD pmt    still havent come on yet,  Hope it bl**y well hurries up i want it all over and done with before my holiday!!!! Also cannot shift all the weight i put on with my last treatment plus i've come of the metformin now and that seems to be making it worse.  I've been working all week so been really busy so haven't had a chance to get on here to post..............its very quiet!!!!

Shelley - Hunny whats happened?? I hope your ok hun - big hugs to you!  God day 47 and still no sign of AF whats going on

Tricksy - Is it round yours at 1pm?

Whats ******** and how do i join   

Looking forward to seeing evryone on Sunday it will be good to catch up

Lisa


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just a quick post as i'm supposed to be decorating!

Shelley - hope you're Ok honey.  have a hug.

Tricksy - have added you i think!

See you all sunday xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well i think the meet has come just at the right time, i think we all have a lot to get off o chest at the mo. Life seems pretty unfair to me at the moment. Most of the time i feel fine and then it hits me exactly what we're going through. I've been having a few too many vino's too!!! can't wait til sunday.

Shelley - hun i hope you're ok. Please call me if you want to chat. I'm home tomorrow morning hun and your welcome over for a coffee and a hug!!

Love to everyone else, see you sunday.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I hope tricksy has got some tissues in...sounds like its gonna be an emotional one!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hugs all round me thinks!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

We can have a group hug and cry together   Tissues are always a plenty in our house!!! 

I'm really looking forward to Sunday, the meet certainly has come at the right time for us all I think. It's nice to talk on here but its not the same as talking in real life is it? Your all welcome round at any time, if I say 12-30 to 1 is that ok?? 

Cleo - if you want to get your hubby to drop you off I can take you home later on my way to see Cropi, that way you can have a glass or two of wine? 

I don't think that there are going to be as many of us this time?? 

Food list

Tricksy - Tuna rice + cous cous
Shelley - Crisps, cocktail sausages
Cleo - Chocolate Pavlova - pleeeeeeeeesssssse  
Emma - Vegetarian Quiche + salad
Lisa - Sausage rolls and french stick
Debs - mediterranean pasta
Cathie - cake
Julia - 

No JoJo, Rivka, Liz & Sam, is that right 

Has anyone heard from Rivka, I think I'll text her and see if she is coming.....just done it, hopefully she can come. Has anyone heard from Jojo?? I hope that she is ok. Its a shame that she does not come on anymore, we have all been through so much together its sad that we can not share her joyous/worried/exciting times too.

Sam - how are you feeling hun? I think that you are at the hospital tomorrow, good luck hun and let us know how you get on.

Really really looking forward to seeing you all on Saturday, hubby will park his great big van at the end of the driveway to give you an indication of where we are. When you see the van we are at the end of the driveway (5 houses behind the white picket fence) Any probs you have all got my number so just give me a ring.

See you sunday xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. 

Sorry I have not been on much. It has been quiet on here. 

Shelley, I have never heard of anyone coming home from a holiday early. I hope it is nothing serious, and that we can all have a big hug and chat on Sunday and help you in some way. I know what you mean about waiting for AF, I am on day 43 myself, but that is not unusual for me. All this waiting around for it to arrive is driving me nuts too!

Lisa, the weight issue is awful isn't it. I have always found it difficult to lose weight, and apparently having PCOS makes it more difficult to shift weight and easier to actually put it on. I wish I liked exercise!

Cleo, sorry you are still feeling crap. I certainly think our meet up has come at the right time. 

I'm on ******** so I shall have a look for you all. Tricksy, hopefully you will have found everyone and I can then copy everyone from your friends list!

Sorry I have not added what I am bringing on Sunday. I still have absolutely no idea, but I shall definately be there and bring something along - it will be a surprise!

Take care everyone, and see you in a few days.

Julia xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hey, me again

just have to post.. why is it that people can not in anyway understand what it is like to deal with infertility unless they are actually experiencing it themselves?

I find it so frustrating, just been chatting to my friend (the pregnant one) on MSN and as much as she tries to understand she just doesn't get it, and says things that drive me crazy cos she doesn't realise how difficult this is.  I know i'm being unfair cos at least she is trying, but she says some really stupid things.

eg. I was saying how I'd cut out alcohol and caffeine etc as its supposed to improve the quality of your eggs and i figure it couldn't hurt, and then she started worrying about the quality of her eggs cos she had been drinking (not a lot mind you) until she found out she was pregnant, I was like "hello" your eggs are fine you're pregnant you donkey, and you fell first month of trying...just stupid stuff like that.

i have been educating her about NHS waiting lists for IVF, day 2/3 v's blastocyst transfer, success rates and eSET.  I just really want her to understand where i'm coming from when i vent my frustration.

sorry, had to get that out.  you peeps are great listeners. xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm going to miss you all on Sunday, do know I am thinking of you all and sending you all hugs!!!!!

Sam:
Hope all goes well today and they say the stitch is doing it's job.

Shelley:
I'm so sorry your holiday was cut short hope your ok. 

Lisa:
Hope your ok hun. Have you started organising your stuff for your holiday, I start weeks in advanced!!!

Tricksy:
Not long till you start d-regging is it one more cycle.

Julia:
Has James settled back into playgroup?

Debs:
Your friend sounds like hard work, but at least she is trying to understand even if she is a bit insensitive. With preparing for cycling I took 'whey protein' when I started cycling to improve egg quality I only did this on the cycle that worked so think it might of helped.

Cleo:
Bet it manic back at work after the holiday's. I think it's really sweet what you said about not being able to cycle while at work and i affecting the children you must be really dedicated to your job to care like that.

Well on a cheery note Faith has her first swimming lesson this afternoon I am nervous and excited hope she doesn't cry the whole time. She loves going swimming with us.

Have a good weekend everyone thinking of you all on Sunday xx xx

Liz and Faith xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie from me as I'm in the midst of decorating. Nearly finished tiling the new shower room but ahve run out of grout (knew I should have got the big tub). Wil have to go to Homebase for the third time in 24 hours though am tempted to leave it as the bits the plumber needs to work around are done and I want to cook a nice tea for dh. 

Shelley/Cleo - sending you massive pre=meet hugs.

Debs - bless your friend for trying but it still takes going through this to understand what tiny comments can do to us, however unintentional.

Tricksey - think Rivka is still in Israel as she's gone out to spend a few weeks with her folks. Really looking forward to seeing you all again.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all OK (though it seem that you are all (not surprisingly) in need of a good pick me up.  So I hope (and do believe) that Sunday has come at just the right time for you.  When you are feeling miserable there is nothing better than sharing it with someone who is feeling the same way.

Earlier this week I started having contractions again and was admitted into hospital.  Again they stopped the pains with drugs and did loads of tests but couldn't find anything wrong.  I'm OK again now and came home after two days but still have that awful pressure feeling that worries me so much.  The good news though is that I got my scan while I was in there and everything is great with the baby and my cervix is returning to normal (so the stitch is working well).  They've got me on antibiotics (just in case) and I just hope they do something.  It is not that I am suffering so much, more than I am worrying so much.  

Oh and one final thing, I am sure (though don't hold me to it) that a saw a "little willie" during that scan!!!!

Have a great time Sunday.

Sam


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi All, just a quickie to let you all know i am home   had a wonderful time at centre parcs but the hardest thing ever was seeing so many happy famialies and baby bumps   it really shook me how many bl**dy babies there were, crying and being breast fed oh man i could have gone crazy there but had to try and switch off and enjoy it   (now i sound like a cow as thankfully i do have a child already but the pain does not go away!)

Sorry for  quick selfish me post, will do personals tomorrow
Love you all, and missed ya loads
Emma xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,
Sorry for no personals, will catch up tomorrow ...

I just got a message from Tricksy. Her internet is down until at least tomorrow night, but she just wanted everyone to know that Sunday is still on and she is looking forward to it. If anyone has any problems just give her a call.

Nighty night all. Personals tomorrow, and see some of you on Sunday! xxx

Julia xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening all.

It is quiet on here again, is everyone saving it all for tomorrow?  

Emma, I am glad you had a lovely time at Center Parcs. Did you treat yourself to a pamper session? Every time I have been I have ended up exhausted at the end of every day, must be all the fresh air, walking and cycling. Sorry there were so many babies around - they should have a baby free week - Perhaps we could suggest it!!

Sam, big hugs to you. You really have been through a rough old time, haven't you? They will be getting to know you in your hospital by now! Hopefully nothing else will go wrong and you will sail through the next few months - I bet you will be so glad when this little boy (if you saw correctly!) makes an appearance.

Cath, hope the tiling is going well. I bet you will be looking forward to tomorrow so that you can have a bit of a rest! 

Liz, we will miss you both tomorrow. Hope you will be able to come to the next one. Bless Faith with her swimming! I take James to First Strokes now where I don't have to get in with him. I can sit down for half an hour whilst he is taken by the swimming teacher. He is getting on really well and swam by himself for the first time a couple of weeks ago (very proud mummy moment!) I hope she enjoys her swimming.

Debs, poor you with your friend. I find the only people that truly understand about infertility are those going through it or nurses or doctors who can understand it all. I find you end up explaining it all, and then two weeks later you have to go through the whole lot again as they had not understood the first time. 

Cleo, I hope work is not too manic. It must be really hard being around children all the time, as you say. Sounds like you deserve a vino or two though, after having such a rough summer. 

Lisa, how are you? Has   shown her face yet? Mine came yesterday, after about seven weeks. It is so upsetting, by that stage I begin hoping for a miracle and then it comes with a vengeance. 

Shelley, any sign of your   yet? I hope you are okay.

I have been a right ***** today. My poor DH. We are going through a bit of a rough time at the moment. Not sure really what is going to happen. We are being driven apart by this fertility stuff. Maybe it would be better to just forget about having another child and try and enjoy life. but I just get to a point where I think I can accept not having another baby, and then I hear of more pregnancies/babies being born and it all gets brought to the surface again. Two of my best friends have just had their second children this week, and one even called her new daughter the name I had chosen if I were ever lucky enough to have a girl (grrrr!) I am not happy about that!

Sorry if I have missed anyone. See some of you soon. Take care everyone.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quickie to say see most of you  later   me thinks this is going to be a more emotional get together this time, think we are feeling alot closer to each other and more honest dont you?, i know i am! 

See you later  

Emms xxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Hope the meet went well. I have missed not being there will be at the next i'm sure.

Sam:
So glad all seems to be well with your little bean!! May be he/she is just sitting right low so you get that pressure I got it later on. Can't believe you are 20weeks nearly.

Take care all
Liz xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi girls hope you are ok, thank you so much for today, i had such a lovely time and really appreciate you all being there for me.

Tricksy - thank you so much for allowing us to come to yours and make a mess, you and your dh were very hospitable, thank you  

Shelley - hun i hope you are ok, im so sorry that you had such a bad holiday and that your sister has treated you the way she has. I hope you can just spend time on you and dh and sod everyone else darlin,   to you xx

Lisa - i just wanted to say that im so glad you were a part of our meet up today, it must be difficult with the decision that you and your dh have come to to still be apart of our thread and to come to our meets. Im so pleased that you are staying with us. I hope you can find some peace and happiness through all of this. Big hugs to you xx

Julia - love the way you and i can drink the same   you did look a little tiddly by the time i left hun, good on ya. Was great to see you today xx

Cleo - hun i hope you felt better after a few glasses of wine, hope it cleared your hangover. It was lovely to see you, thank you for saying you were ok with me texting you. Im here for you xx

Piepig - thanks for the offer of a lift to the next meet up hun, hope i can make it. Hope your ok xx

Cath - it was lovely to see you again, not long now til your holiday to New York  

 to Liz, Sam, Jojo, Rivka and Laura sorry you could not make today, lets hope you can make the next meet up on the 4th November. Is everyone ok with that date? i have a problem with dh working a day shift and will need to get somehere for my ds to go (shelley thanks for the offer of a computer for him!) but hope to be there. It wasnt the one where dh's are invited was it? i cant remember!

Anyway must dash, take care all  

Lol Emma   xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Was good to see you all today.  I'm off to mow the lawn now before I pick up DH from work.

looking forward to the 4th Nov already xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Note to self: do not mow lawn after 7pm in september, you can't see what you're doing and you get attacked by insects!  

Dread to think what its gonna look like tomorrow in daylight. xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

what a lovely day!! I really enjoyed myself. It was so good to have a natter and a laugh. Good company, good food and good drink    .

tricksey - thanks for hosting it. Your dh, dog and house are lovely!!

Em - meant what i said about the texts hun, i love to hear from you. really concentrating on my spelling now too      Hope you can make the 4th, i need my drinking buddy     .

Shelley - lovey to meet Greg. Hope you're ok hun, you're having such a hard time at the mo. It will get better hun and we're always here for you. Glad you came.

lisa - lovely to chat with you and dh at the end, a small world eh?? have a fab holiday, you deserve it.

Cath - gorgeous chocs as usual hun!! I think we will be cycle buddies next year.

Deb - hmmmm cutting the grass so late is not  a good idea    still its done now!! Hope dh heals well adn the best of luck to you.

Julia - i think you me and em make a super threesome!! They better watch out at Greg's party!!!

I'll say it again (as i have been drinking champagne for the 2nd day running!!) I had a fab day!!! Thankyou.

Love to all Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
P.S is my speling better?


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all. I am feelintg a bit ****** tonight, I wonder why?  I can't even see the keys properly so I hope you can all understand this.

Tricksy, thank you so much for having us round yours today. Your DH and dog are lovely (and you are too!).

Cleo and Emma, thanks for drinking as much as me, makes me feel a bit less like a drunk  

It was really really lovely to see you all today. I got home and cried my eyes out, realising all the crap that we all have to go through. 

Shelley, I am sorry you have been through so much crap. We are all here for you, if you need us at any time. Thanks too for the invite. I am so glad you have booked Angel Street, they are fab!!!!!

Emma, your son is lovely, he is gonna be a heartbreaker when he is older. It was lovely to see you today too. Good to see you letting you hair down!!

It was lovely to see the rest of you too, I am finding it difficu;lt to type at the mo, can't see straight for some reason! Take care, amnd see yo all soon!

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

What a fab afternoon. Thanks again for having us all over Tricksy.

Debs - had to chuckle at you mowing the lawn in the dark. 

Cleo - nowt rong wiv speeling   I hope we are cycle buddies next year (natural pg excepting) as it's so much nicer to have a friend on the same path. 

It was lovely to meet your dh's as well. I've said to mine that he's got to come along some time, probably won't be until the Xmas meal though.

Shelley -     I can't believe what you've had to put up with recently. Hoping things start to get better from here on in. 

Hello to everyone else. Hope you all got home ok or had a good weekend if you weren't able to make it.

V sad but we;ve just been watching Jimmy's Farm and we were on it!!! Only v v briefly but if you watched it dh and I were the mad fools trying to set up a white tent at the farmers market near the end (dh was saying something about having had a trial run with the tent the day before). Thankfully I had my back to the camera so it wasn't obvious that I'd chucked a coat on over my pjs  

Off to chill again now as exhausted after all that chatting earlier. 

Cathie x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

well hello u guys, thank u so much for today just goes show good friends and a good cry and chat makes a big difference to how u can feel.i thank u u all so much and im so glad i have found u all and how fab it was for all our dhs to get together    my dh said u all seem very nice.yes we done it!!!
trisky thanks for having us all,and thanks for the hugs,looking forward to the meet round mine,and if the dhs want to come thats fine by us.julia u made me laugh today and it nice that u feel comfortable with us all to let ur hair down cant wait till the party i know i will have a dance partner now after a few drinks      and im so glad to hear angel street are good.cleo.glad u can now let ur hair down and enjoy urselfs now its been a long time coming and its good that we got the men to come in    and ur spelling has got better    hope u dont feel rough tomorrow.to everyone else it was so good to see u all,cant wait till the next meet it weill be really cosy as i will have the fires lit.so glad my af arrivedv today another less thing to worry about.once again thank u all.well love to u all take care look forward to seeing u all again soon and lets hope we all have some good luck up till then   . shelley.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

im on face book but how do i find u all?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I'll PM you shelley

further to yesterdays discussion about tests I found this on the net:
"Hysterosalpingography

X-ray hysterosalpingography (HSG) is the alternative test used to assess the state of the tubes. 
The principle is the same as for a laparoscopy; instead of direct visual inspection, X-ray pictures are taken to see if dye flows along the tubes. 
This results in an X-ray image of the outline of the inside of the uterus and the tubes.
The main advantage of this test is the avoidance of a general anaesthetic and a surgical procedure. 
The disadvantages are mainly those of pelvic discomfort, rare allergic response to the dyes and, more importantly, the risks of radiation.
To avoid the risks of irradiation to an unsuspected early pregnancy this test is only performed in the first ten days of the menstrual cycle.


Hysterosalpingo-Contrast Sonography (HyCoSy)
Transvaginal ultrasound scanning (TVS) using an internal probe inserted into the vagina produces ultrasound images of very high quality, because the probe is placed much closer to the female reproductive organs. Structures can be seen with much greater clarity than if an abdominal probe is placed on the lower abdomen with a full bladder. Until a few years ago it was still quite difficult to see normal Fallopian tubes. This was because, as tubes are mobile and of a fine calibre, they were often quite difficult to pick up except in the diseased state - when they are enlarged, as in an ectopic pregnancy, or distended by fluid (hydrosalpinx) from a previous infection. This has now changed with the development of the HyCoSy technique. HyCoSy is a new ultrasound test that has been used on thousands of women throughout Europe to assess tubal patency. 
A contrast medium (a sugar solution called Echovist) is injected through the neck of the womb whilst scanning. 
Abnormalities within the uterus such as fibroids or polyps can also be detected, as these are outlined by the contrast, and flow of the solution can be followed along the tubes (similar to a fast-running stream) if these are patent. 
The procedure lasts 15-30 minutes and the woman is free to leave as soon as the procedure is completed. 
Some period-pain-like discomfort may be experienced during the procedure but it is often well tolerated."

sounds like the Hycosy is a better test to me xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all, 

Well, finally I can focus on the keyboard! For some strange reason I ended up very drunk last night, requesting Chinese take away and then falling asleep before I got it (I was not even hungry!!) I was in bed asleep by 9.30!! Shelley, by "letting my hair down", do you mean making a total tit of myself?! I hope I was not that bad! Don't want to scare you all off so soon!

It was a lovely afternoon yesterday, thanks Tricksy for letting us all come round, and thanks too to your DH for being a very good host. It was lovely to meet most of the DH's too. Maybe we can all have a big night out before Christmas. Shelley, thanks for the invites. I am looking forward to the next meet up already (although may be a bit more sober next time!)

Debs, sorry that we scared you about egg sharing. I am sure the clinic will set your mind at rest when you get to see them. I am sure it will all work out.

Take care everyone, and have a nice day.
Julia xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Glad you all had a nice meet up, sounds like the wine was following    I think it is so much nicer to chat to people who are going through the same as you.

Take care all

Liz and Faith xx xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

I've been feeling a little tired all day    . drinking on a school night is not a good idea!!! But it was worth it as it was champagne!! Also my excuse is that i hadn't had a drink for 3 months (well apart from sat night)!!!

Tricksey - can't believe how much we drunk!! Would you be able to give me the recipe for the cous cous you made yesterday. I really loved it and whenever i make cous cous it can be dry and a bit tasteless. Thanks again for hosting yesterday, it will take some beating!!!

Julia - you didn't make a tit of yourself (although to be fair i don't suppose i can say much as i may have made a tit of myself too   ). You were fab!! can't wait til the xmas do and greg's doo!! I was in bed by 9 and slept right through. Shame about the chinese though, did you have it today??

Em - how you feeling today hun?? I always hate going back to work after a holiday. Was it your son's 1st day back at school?? Hope he got on alright and that is teacher hadn't been drinking all day on sunday   . I don't think my kids noticed that i was a lttle hungover today!!

Shelley - Was so funny getting greg and rich in yesterday     never through he would come in. Hope you're ok hun.

Piepig - thanks for the info on the hycosy etc, much clearer now. I agree the hycosy sounds better. 

cath - it will be fab if we're cycling together. We definatetly plan to go ahead at that time unless something happens in the meantime. 

Lisa - How are you today hun? Hope all is well. lovely to meet your dh yesterday.

Liz - there was a little bit of alcohol yesterday and i wasn't going to have any but then julia, Emma and Shelley twited my arm and made me drink it.........honest   . Hope you and faith are well.

Sam - hope you and bean are doing ok hun.

We're off to my MIL tonight for dinner so no cooking again!! 

love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S when we meet at xmas would we be able to do a friday or a sat night Just being selfish as thought it would save going to work with a hang over


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

It was great to see you all again yesterday and have a good natter - Where did the time go!!!  I thought it was really good for some of the DH's to meet up too.  Poor Steve though i forgot that he didn't know who anyone was and didn't introduce him to everyone. 

Tricksy - Thanks so much for opening up your home to us and your DH is lovely,  you really looked after us.  Hope your horse wasn't too hungry 

Julia - You didn't make a "tit" of yourself at all,  Thats always the way when you've had a drink you want to eat everything don't you 
Steve thinks your the spitting image of little Mo

Cleo - What a small world it is,  I keep thinking now that i recognise Richard - Hope your heads not too bad 

Emma - How are you feeling today?  Hope the heads not too bad,  Thanks for your personal I think you nailed it right on the head,  it is really difficult as i feel i am at the end of the road while everyone else is just beginning so feel a bit funny about things but seeing everyone really helps.

Cath/Debs & Shelley - Hope your all ok 

Liz - Sorry you we didn't see you yesterday - We missed you and Faith 

Well i had better go - Steve wants feeding

Byseeeeeee bye
Lisa


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Julia - don't apologise for making me think about all the implications of egg sharing.  I am so scared that this isn't going to work out and that I'll either let myself or my recipient down, and I have to admit I did have a good cry with DH last night when he got home from work.  We still are both keen to go ahead with the egg share, if we are accepted and I'll just have to be extra good during treatment to make sure I produce as many eggs as i possibly can and then at least i'll know i tried my best for me and my recipient.

I really enjoyed yesterday, but also have to admit i found it hard cos I'm not very good at talking about my feelings face to face, or at chatting with people i haven't known for years (DH says I'm socially retarded!).  could have really done with a drink if I'm honest to help me relax a bit, but was driving    Hopefully i'll get more chatty as i get to know you lot even more (although i know more about some of you than i do about my other friends  )

I'm off to have another cry now (i don't know why, just can feel it coming on).

love ya all xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hiya Ladies,

Piepig - you did make me laugh cutting the grass in the dark, hope it looked ok today   thanks for all the info on Hycosy and HSG, i had the later but it was under the doctors recommendation and had never heard of a Hycosy until it was discussed at our last meet up, im worrying now that i should have one? but then saying that im not having any problems apart from difficulties in seeing the left ovary during scans, do you think i should suggest having one?? Hope your feeling a little better after a cry hun, its such a roller coaster ride i know, im glad your starting to feel you can open up with us all  

Lisa - I hope that we can still continue to be a support to you in the future, i would hate for you to leave us, we are a team  

Cleo - what are you like   going back to work with a hangover! thankfully my ds doesnt go back until weds, hopefully no hungover teachers then!! But seriously im glad you relaxed lovey, you deserve it, i got in trouble, my dh thinks im just not taking this tx seriously enough by drinking   grrrrrrrrr ps your speling (spelling!) is a little better all though i may have to mark your book with a 'see me'  

Liz - you and Faith were really missed hun xx

Sam - i hope you are ok and things have settled down for you, im thinking of you, lots  

Julia - you were funny yesterday hun, but not in a bad way, it was lovely to see you relaxing. Did your dh give you a hard time for drinking? i hope not xx ps thanks for your comments on my ds, i think hes pretty special too  

Tricksy - thanks again for yesterday, you have a few posts to catch up on when you get back online  

Shelley - at least af has come now hun and you know where you are, hope your ok with it?

Cath - errrr why were you on Jimmys Farm with pjs on  

Jojo - i hope your ok hun xx

Rivka + Laura  

Well my diet has started today   no more alcohol and bad food, got to get back on track. My dh thinks we should have a clear 3 months being good before putting more money back into tx, i wanted to get another one in before Christmas, what do you all think? whats going to be more beneficial do you think? also i dont think i can make the 4th Nov, if it includes dh's mine cant come and i would feel a bit of a wally without him there and all your dh's are, sorry.

Anyway must dash, thank you again for yesterday those of you who could make it, it really feels like ive known your forever, does that sound bonkers?  

Lots of love and hugs to you all
Emma


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Have brought the list forward, Debs, are you still seeing Dr Boto on weds? i dont rememeber you mentioning it on sunday, sorry if im an  

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt  

14th Sept - Laura & Johns 2nd Wedding Anniversary!  

16th Sept - Lisa - Holiday to Menorca  
                Lisa's Anniversary

end sept - Deb egg share eligibilty appt (bourne hall)

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!  

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York      

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday

21 Nov - Julia's birthday

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

1st Jan - Debs birthday

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

12th Feb - Emma's birthday

3 Mar - Cathie's birthday

April 2008 - Laura ICSI lol


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello ladies and alcoholics    u no who u are!!!!!!! well i had a lovely day yesterday,but oh my god af has most defo come im in agony spose thats would be expected after 50 days   .

liz.hi hun dont belive cleo its all lies     they were all drunk falling arround all over the place,couldnt get ther words out they were so imbarrasing ...............   only joking they were all very well behaved,shame u couldnt come.will u come to the next one?it is at mine but is faith ok with dogs as she will bark at people to start off with,but she is lovely.well hope ur ok and faith is growing well.

cleo.so pleased greg and rich came in yesterday im very supprised ,but lets hope all the dh can become good friends like us   .did the kids give u a run for ur money today or where they gentle with u?what ru like.well take care hun.

julia.got ur pm and i know what u mean,cant belive the things u was doing yesterday    i never seen anyone that drunk before ............only joking hun u was fine just wish i had a few more drinks but then i think i would have been crying the whole time.thank u so much for ur kind words in ur pm im really looking forward to the next meet but most of all the party im gonna get so drunk he he  .well take care hun.

piepig.thanks for the info on them tests if its the hycosy ur having done take some very strong pain killers i wont lie to u it does really hert ,but hopefully ur be ok,dont get urself worked about egg sharing what will be will be and im sure it will be all ok for u top go ahead with that.it would be grate if we were starting treatment at the same time.and thanks for the mesages on face book.and dont u worry about not be more open it takes time im normally quite shy but u was talking lots yesterday so dont u worry well take care hun.


lisa.hi hun it was lovely to see u yesterday it must be hard for u now u no that u wont be doing anymore treatment and some of us will be starting theres soon but it will be a shame if u dont stay with us as u have been through so much and having ur brake away may bring u alittle mirracle off ur own just enjoy ur vholiday u deserve it so much then who knows.when ru off?

cath. i got ur pm thanks hun i have to say them chocs were lovely  can u pls bring some to the next meet ,but i may hide them from everyone    .and yes it is hard taking in all the info u guys have to offer but i would like to read abit and learn  more about it all.shame u cant make the party.well take care hun.


emm.hi hunny so glad u come yesterday u have been through so much aswell but ur dh and ds are lovely and if u cant get anyone to have ds he will be welcome here i have an x -box not sure it works but im sure a can borrow a play station or something if he likes.thanks for the big hug it means alot i just hiope i didnt depress u even more yesterday.i really hope u can make the next meet.take care hun.

trisky.well thank u,ur dh is lovely he really helped u out yesterday just goes to show that love can stay strong no matter how long u have been together u both still seem very much in love how sweet.but like cleo said yesterday is going to be a hard one to beat.have u still got loads of food left.oh and ur dog is lovely very sweet.well take care hun.

think that is everyone if not hi hope ur all ok,felt abit better today just keep think soon something good has got to happen.well good nite everyone sweet dreams lots of   shelley.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi me again can someone add these dates

4th nov -meet at shelleys
8th dec-gregs bithday party  
14th feb-shelley and greg restart tests with doc marfleet
20th march-shelleys birthday 

think thats it for now.bye bye


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

List updated:

12th Sept - Deb - Mr Boto appt  

14th Sept - Laura & Johns 2nd Wedding Anniversary!   

16th Sept - Lisa - Holiday to Menorca  
                 Lisa's Anniversary

end sept - Deb egg share eligibilty appt (bourne hall)

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!  

4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York      

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday

21 Nov - Julia's birthday

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party

1st Jan - Debs birthday

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

12th Feb - Emma's birthday

14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet

3 Mar - Cathie's birthday

20th Mar - Shelleys birthday

April 2008 - Laura ICSI lol 
                Shelley starts treatment



Emma - yes we are still seeing Mr Boto on Wednesday, it is our NHS appointment so we have to go if we want to get on the waiting list.  I may not have mentioned it yesterday you're not


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sorry forgot the most important one 

april 2008-shelley and greg hopefully start treatment


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Glad to hear you all had a good meet up (I'm quite jealous).  I know I haven't been around the board much lately and I really feel like I am missing out on what is going on with everybody's lives.  I guess when you all chat face to face and meet dh's etc you get to swap so much more info than you ever can on these boards.


Lisa - Not long until your hols now.  Where abouts in Menorca are you going?  I've been there a few times and love it though just to warn you it is very popular with families with young children.  You probably know that already but I always think it is better to be forewarned just in case you didn't.  I really hope you are going to stick around the board despite your having given up treatment (like I did).  I know you may want to move on with your life but I've always believed that there is always a chance for any one of us while we are still producing eggs.

Don't know what your discussion was but I've had both the saline scan (SHG) and the HSG if anyone wanted to ask anything.

Hope someone will be cycling soon.  Is it you next Tricksy.

Well that's it for now.  Just trying to keep myself updated.  I'm feeling OK at the moment.  Trying to do a little more.  I've got a hospital appointment on Friday and then my 20 week scan the Monday afterwards.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Woohoo I'm on the net!!! not at home though, still waiting to get the lounge back together before its connected back up. So I am sneaking on at work  

Firstly I want to say thank you to everyone who came on Sunday, it was a fab day and just what we all needed I think. It was a great tonic and it was a lovely surprise to meet all of your other halves too, what a result that was. We could not of planned it better.....amazing what a beer can do eh   

Julia - I'll drop your plates off at yours soon. Don't think that the eternal beau plate was yours was it Think it may of been Shelleys??

How are your hangovers    I hope that you are recovered......you know who you are!!! 3 bottles of wine and 2 bottles of champers between you, no wondered you were wangered (especially for ben!!) LOL 

I feel so close to you all and its so nice to be able to talk to each other and we really do understand what we are all feeling, without having to try and explain the impossible.

Shelley, thanks for letting us invade your house next, remember its going to be cold and we'll all be indoors LOL 

Sam, Liz, Jojo & Rivka - I really hope that you can make the next one, we really do have a fanstatic laugh (as Liz knows!) and its great to all get together. 

I can see us all being friends for a very long time xxxx 

Lots of Love to you all, take care and see you soon

Tricksy xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

I'm so sorry I haven't been around, I have been trying to keep up with posts but I did miss a few pages. I'm sorry for those of u who have had negative cycles (please keep trying, it can happen).

I will try and catch up with personals at sometime, but still feeling quite queasy, and the monitor seems to make it worse.

Me, I'm 11 weeks now and 9lb's lighter (not that I didn't need to lose the weight). We saw our midwife for the 1st time yesterday, she was lovely. Our 12 week scan is on the 21st September. And our due date is the 1st April. We'll b seeing Mr Boto at Ipswich hospital because of us having assisted conceptionand me been epileptic, and then we have to wait for him to transfer us over to the maternity consultant.

I have to go now, Dan won't b happy if I'm   all over his laptop.

Lots of Love Jo xxxx

p.s. sorry about missing the meet, I won't b able to do the next 1 either, my parents are through from Hull. I really have to go now.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Jojo - so good to hear from you darlin, thank you for your text today too hun, been thinking of you and hope all goes well for your scan and that you start to feel better soon so you can enjoy being pg,   to you xx

Tricksy - you opened another bottle of champers   and i missed it?? bl**dy dh being on call   but then he was cross enough with me for what i had drunk so its probably just as well i didnt get to have anymore!, what time did your party break up then?? feel like i missed out   

Shelly - thank you for your sweet pm darlin i appreciate it but dont change having dh's there on my account, hope your ok xx

Sam - its good to hear you are ok, thinking of you hun xx

 everyone else, just a short post sorry got lots to do, my dad is over from tenerife and im cooking for him tonight

Lol Emma xxxxx

ps is everyone taking there dh's next time then??


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi people, sorry i missed the meet, but i go to my meetings at the Kingdom hall on sundays and im there from 1 -half 3 so i couldnt make it sorry, hope you all had a lovely time.

My internet is down so im at the library and have 3 mins left on the pc!!!

Can you change a few things for me on the dates?

28th sept (laura and john on hols to scotland!)
22nd Oct - L& J venice

NOVEMBER _ LAURA AND JOHN HAVE ICSI!!! YES we finally got the all clear from Dr Marfleet!!! WOOHOO!!!!

Cant wait!

Hope you are all ok, will be able to make bigger messages etc tomorrow when i have time!! lol

Love me xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi guys

I'm sorry to do this post but really not coping very well at all  .  I met a friend after work today at Chicagos and i just cryed my eyes out in there    and that got her all emotional too.  This is really unlike me cos i keep everything buried and find it really hard to cry/open up in front of people even to my friend that i've known for years, basically been crying on and off all afternoon,  just don't know why its suddendly hitting me.  I want to be the person i was,  I feel like i've lost that sparkle that i had way back when. I really don't know which way to turn.

All i can say is i hope you girls never get to the point that i am at now - I know some of you say that i'm brave but i don't feel i am i feel scared stiff of what lies ahead.  

I'm sorry as i know you are all buzzing after Sunday.
Lisa


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Lisa - Just want you to know that I am thinking of you.  I can totally understand your being low at the moment - you know what they say about having to fall right to the bottom before you will can begin the climb back up.  Honestly, failing at IVF and accepting infertility really is a bereavement and you are going to feel bad for a while.  Maybe it is part of the coming to terms.

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Lisa - i think its only natural for you to feel the way you do, i struggle to cope and i have this all ahead of me, so i can't even begin to imagine what it must feel like to make the decision to call it a day.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Lisa, I am really feeling for you at the moment. It must have been the hardest decision you have ever had to make in your life, knowing what you decided is not what you really want. I can't begin to know how hard it is for you and your husband. The worst part is knowing that you would have made fantastic parents. I hope we can all continue to support you through the next part of your life, wherever it may lead you. 

Take care of yourself, love Julia xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

lisa - have pm'd you hun.  


would somone sort out my bubbles, they're not ending ona 7. thank you!!!!

love cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorted Cleo


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Julia - That was quick   thanks hun!!

Will catch up with personnals tomorrow. Had an awful day, head hurt all day    Could understand it if it was yesterday   . Off to bed now. 

Nighty night

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa -


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Well today is not gonna go down in my diary as one of my happiest days.  We had our appointment with Mr Boto today, thinking it'd all be straight forward and we'd be on the waiting list.  not the case unfortunatley. He decided to do a transvaginal ultrasound (thank god my lady garden was in too much of  a state) and he saw 2 cysts on my ovaries...at first he thought they might be developing follicles but when he measured them they were too big and now he thinks they may be endometriosis cysts....have to have a another scan in November to see if he can conclusively decide.

He didn't really give us much info about the cysts, he seemed a bit unsure so i don't really know what to make of it.

We were both totally not expecting that and its totally thrown us.  We are still going ahead with our egg share application at bourn hall, but are now worried that this might affect the liklihood of us getting accepted.

Hope you all had better days xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs -   sorry you had such bad news. What a bummer.

How's everyone else doing today? Been at work so not much happening with me. Hope you're all ok. 

Cathie x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - darlin, i have pm'd you   

Debs - gosh that must have been a surprise then hun? im sorry things didnt go to plan today, im not sure how they treat cysts, but hope all can be sorted out  

Cath - Saw you did very well on the quiz last night   glad i couldnt make it, you would have put me to shame!!

Cleo - hope your feeling better today hun xx

Laura - fantastic news on you starting tx so soon hun    to you

Big   to everyone else, just a quick one tonight, still in process of deciding whether to try fresh cycle next month or wait 3 months, what do you think?

Take care
Em xxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi all,

Em - If it was me then I wouldn't be able to wait.

Debs - I am sorry that they have found cysts, so frustrating for you.  I hope they will not cause a problem.

Sam


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all.

Debs, sorry you did not get the news you were waiting for. In some ways it is good that they found the cysts now rather than later so that hopefully they can get on and do something about them.

Emma, it is a tough decision to make. On one hand it would be nice to get on and do it, but then again Christmas is coming, and you may want to enjoy that with your family and have treatment to "look forward to"! Whilst Gordon is not drinking I was meant to be spending this time losing weight, but I have not been able to lose any, so I hope you do better than me! Gordon did not give me a hard time about drinking, thankfully, or even not losing weight. I am still so undecided about whether to try again. Maybe you going for another cycle might spur me on! Don't worry, you did not miss much after you left on Sunday (at least not that I remember!) 

Lisa, how are you feeling today? Silly question really. There is no way you will come to terms with your decision overnight. I hope your holiday is really special and you and DH have a lovely time together.

Cleo, how is the head today? Perhaps it took a while for all the alcohol to get out of your system   After all, a LOT of alcohol was consumed and I am sure it was not by me !!    

Tricksy, come back soon, it is very quiet on here without you!

Shelley, I hope you are okay and not working too hard. Thanks for inviting us all round yours next. I can't remember when it is going to be, could someone remind me (I MAY have been a bit drunk on Sunday and have forgotten)! Did we say partners too, or just for your party?

Cathie, I taped Jimmy's Farm tonight - is it the same one you are on? I will scan it later to see if I can see your PJs!

Hi to Laura, Jo and Sam, hope you are all okay.

I bought a wall unit on ebay today, I am just about to pluck up the courage and tell Gordon about it and that we have to travel to Kent at the weekend and collect it. I once bought some fitted wardrobe doors from Bracknell and made him collect them - and they have been in the garage ever since! Wish me luck!

Julia xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Thank you for your lovely messges, your all so sweet and it makes me feel better that your all there for me.  Its just such a painful thing to go through,  I've never  been through something so prolonged and dragged out before and i've been through some s**t in my time but this takes the biscuit.  Still one day at a time hey.


Julia - Thanks for your messages hun,  I think your right it will take time and i'm not going to suddendly feel better but hopefully with time i will start to accept.  Don't worry about the weight hun i think its a vicious circle really i put on weight with my treatments and since coming off the metformin i've had trouble loossing it again.  Good luck with telling Gordon about the ebay stuff 

Emma - Thanks for you pm hun,  How do you feel about waiting for another cycle, would you rather plough ahead into another one, speaking from experience i always left a long gap in between each cycle but i wish i hadn't done that now - You'll know when the times right.

Debs - Ohhh so sorry about your appointment,  I can imagine it was a shock i suppose you've been so focused on DH that you never thought anything would come up.  Its just such a shame you've got to wait till November to get an answer - Do you know why there leaving this so long?

Sam - I think your right about infertility being a bereavement and that it will all take time,  thanks for your message i know that you are living proof that when you give up with treatment you can get that miracle. 
I know that you have got a lot of worry on your plate at the moment and i hope that your taking it easy and looking after you and baby.

Cleo- How are you hun?  Hope work not too bad for you.  Have you looked into trying again before Xmas?

Tricksy - Where are you?


Cath/Shelley/Rivka/Jo/Liz - Hi


My day off today so i'm off to see "Atonement" at the pictures today and get my last lot of shopping before my holiday..............went to the docs yesterday and he's given me some pills for the flight so feeling happier about that now.  Gotta have another blood test too to see if i need to go back on the metformin but thats not till October.

Have a good day
Lisa x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm so sorry I've not been about this week. I've still not got interent at home so I'm sneaking on whenever I can at work!! 

Lisa - I'm so sorry your having such a crap time. Sunday probably brought it home to you a bit more and talking about it may of made it more real, if you know what I mean. Its gonna take time hun, go and have a lovely holiday with your hubby and enjoy some you time and recharge your batteries. Try and keep your chin up, I'm always at the end of the phone if you want to talk.

Sam - Glad to hear that things have levelled out for you. We were all thinking of you on Sunday and fingers crossed it stays quiet for you xxxx 

Emma - Bad old hubby for telling you off for drinking, it does us good to let our hair down every now and again, its not every week we get the chance to yack away all afternoon.......and evening  

Everyone else - I enjoyed Sunday so much, I can't wait until the next meet  

Gotta dash before I get sussed!!

Lots of love to everyone 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Lisa:
Hugs for you hun, I hope you have a lovely holiday I think this break for you and dh is well over due.

Re meet up:

Faith and I would love to come to the next meet up if it's alright with you all, But I have no chance of convincing my dh to come he hates meeting new people.
Debs and Emma I can give you both a lift if you like.

Laura:

Wow I bet you are well excited about starting treatment so soon. At least you don't have long to panic about it eh!!!!!

Debs:

A friend of mine has cysts on her ovaries and she has been told that this stops her from ovulating, but hers are due to her being over weight. I'm sure it wont affect your egg sharing ability as it shouldn't effect the quality of your eggs and that is what they want. If you have any questions about the information you give the couple having your eggs just ask.

Faith is nearly sitting up on her own I'm so proud!!!

Take care everyone else

Liz and Faith xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - how's the shopping for the holiday going? great that you've been given something to take to make the flight less stressful for you.

Liz - will be great to see you and Faith again. 

Faith - well done for nearly sitting up.

Debs - how are you today?  

Sam - how's you? Are things improving still? 

Em - good luck trying to decide when to go for more tx. I don't think I could decide easily as part of me is always impatient but the other part is too cautious.

Shelley - are you having a better week? Hope so as you've had too much bad going on.

Tricksey - nice to see you sneaking on here. 

Julia - yes it was last nights episode. We may be on again when they cover the easter programme as they definitely had the cameras on the eggs a few times.  Good luck with telling dh about your trip to Kent. You could always dress it up as a trip to Bluewater as well........

Laura - great news that your tx has been brought forward.

Rivka - hello. hope you're ok.

Hello to anyone I missed. There's bound to be someone. 

Finally got up the courage to call ISIS today to make an appt to set the ball rolling. We're going to see Giddon. Currently down for 24 Sept but will have to change it as I forgot dh had a lot on that week. V scary doing that but it's now or never. 

Off to the post office now as loads of orders to send out. Then I need to walk the dogs. Daisy isn't v good at staying in the garden at the mo so she's a bit cooped up inside.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

reikilisa said:


> Debs - Its just such a shame you've got to wait till November to get an answer - Do you know why there leaving this so long?


i was talking to John (DH) about this today cos i have to admit i haven't really remembered much of what he said after he said possible endo.....John says he originally said CD2-9 of next cycle but then he decided to wait until after Johns urology follow-up so it'll be CD2-9 of the following cycle which takes us to November. I'm almost tempted to ring and say please have me back next cycle cos me sitting here worrying about it for two months isn't gonna do me any good at all. We're gonna see what they say at our bourn consultation, and then perhaps i may ring and see if i can be seen sooner. one thing i don't understand is why he wants to do another dildo cam....why not just book me in for a lap as then they'll be able to see exactly what is going on? I'm sooo confused


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,hope ur all well.at the moment this week is not going to bad,had some texts from my sister and she has said if i dont want anything to do with her then she is not letting have anything to do with sophie(my niece).so that has upset me abit,she said 'hope all the fertillity stuff works as  having a baby of my own should make me grow up,dont think im the one that needs to grow up after what she said about not letting me see sophie.not sure whats going to happen in the future but for now i need to move on.i have an appointment to see doc marfleet on monday think see wants to do some more tests as to why i did not have a normall period.the meet at mine can we just keep  it as us ladies as i think most of the men cant  make it and dont want anyone to feel bad if dh s dont come,if they come pick u up then they are more than welcome to come in for a beer or coffee,what do u all think ?but think we should go out for a meal for christmasand dhs should come.looking forward to the meet at mine for anyone who has forgotten it is on sunday 4th november if we say about 1 ish .


debs.im so sorry u have got to go through all this worry on top of everything else,its not fair at all why can none off us have straight forward treatment and have good news or just have one problem.hope they can give u more information soon so u are not sitting arround worring.well big   to u hun.

lisa.how ru hun,hope ur feeling abit better not long to go now and ur be on the beach soaking up the sun im jealous,pls try to relaxe and enjoy urself and enjoy u and dh spending time together.

hi to every one else cleo how was rich hair .oh and i have booked a week off in october so me and greg are going to go away not sure where yet but it will be last minute.well im off now very tied,take care everyone.lots off   shelley.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

I have brought the list forward   if there is anything missed of it please feel free to add and update xx


14th Sept - Laura & Johns 2nd Wedding Anniversary!  

16th Sept - Lisa - Holiday to Menorca  
                Lisa's Anniversary

end sept - Deb egg share eligibilty appt (bourne hall)

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!  

4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York      

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday

21 Nov - Julia's birthday

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party

1st Jan - Debs birthday

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

12th Feb - Emma's birthday

14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet

3 Mar - Cathie's birthday

20th Mar - Shelleys birthday

April 2008 - Laura ICSI lol 
                Shelley starts treatment


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Laura & John   hope you are having a good day  

Shelley - your sister sounds like she is still being a vindictive cow hun   honestly to say what she said about your treatment and how you should grow up   like i said before i think you just need to concentrate on you and Greg and let her get on with it, all though its sad that she feels she can use Sophie as bate though thats not fair on you or Sophie, and im sure she loves her auntie. I hope your sister comes round to the fact that Sophie needs you. Good for you booking some time away   

Cath - still confused to why you had your jim jams on at Jimmys  

Julia - mmmm me thinks you need to be extra nice to hubby if you want him to drive you to Kent over the w/e oh and perhaps you need to stay away from ebay too   what are you like  

Liz - thank you very much for the offer of a lift to Shelleys, i need to find a home for my ds for the afternoon before i can commit myself to it. Well done Faith for nearly sitting up   a proud mummy moment i bet. Were you at Asda today? not sure if it was you or not, have you had your hair cut off??

Lisa - how you doing hun? not long til your hols, lets hope the meds work on the flight and you and hubby get to have some quality time together, thinking of you  

Cleo - where are ya you been very quiet, hope your ok hun xx

Tricksy/Debs/Jojo/Sam/Rivka  

Well Dh and i have finally decided to do another tx next cycle   am happy but a little scared obviously due to becoming so ill last time. The only thing is that by Christmas this whole tx could all be over for us so it could be a good Chrimbo or c**p   thing is that (im not sure i told you this) Gideon said that he was concerned about the fertility success we had last time. Having 9 eggs he would expect more than 4 to fertilise (1 didnt progress and ended up with 3 frosties) and he would be concerned that if the same happend again that a pg may never occur for us   he also said that he would need to talk to Terry about possible assisted hatching, so like i say its been a hard decision to make. I guess if we wanted to do another cycle if this didnt work we could couldnt we? can he actually stop us? i know he is looking for our best interests and not wanting to waste our money but it feels so much pressure is put on this next possible last cycle?? Im scared but excited too, does that make sense?? anyway thats enough of my waffle  

 to everyone

Em xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hey everyone

emma- great that you will be cycling again soon.  I hope that you get a better fertilisation rate this time around.  i know nothing about these things but just under 50% doesn't sound to bad to me.

shelley - i think its awful that your sister is using your niece in the way she is, i think you are making the right decision to stay away from her, at least for now.  you need all your enegy to concentrate on what you and greg are going through, without having to worry about her as well.  I don't think i'd like John to come to the next meet either - i like our girly chats, I'd rather we saved DH's for gregs birthday and the xmas meal if thats Ok with everyone else.  I felt a bit "odd one out" when everyone elses DH's joined us last time as mine was at work.

cleo - thanks for you PM sweetie, is it OK to ask you questions about your endo?  I don't know much about it.  I hope you are OK.

cath - great to hear that you are getting the ball rolling too.  have you rearranged your appointment yet?

Liz - a lift would be great if thats not too much trouble.  we missed you at the last meet.  glad to hear faith is doing well.    We have our egg share appointment on the 25th, so if they look like accepting us I'm sure i'll be bombarding you with questions if thats OK.


Tricksy - hurry up and get your computer sorted!

Lisa - hope you have a great holiday

julia - i bought most of my windsurfing gear on ebay which was fine until we had to go and pick up the board...had to rope in a friend as i didn't have a roof rack at the time.  I fond shopping on ebay is addictive. hope gordon took the news well.


sam - hope all is well with you.  I can't remember if you are having any more scans./check ups? 

Jo - really lovely to see you on here.  hope you are feeling better soon.  let us know how the scan goes on the 21st if you can.

Well my news for today is that i phoned Mr Botos secretary to find out how i go about booking my next appointment as the lady on reception on wednesday didn't know what to do and I didn't want to leave it until CD1 in November and then them not be able to fit me in.  Anyway Mr Botos secretary had a look at my notes and then passed me over to one of the fertility nurses, and she has said to call on CD1 in october and they'll book me in then, so hopefully it looks like I may have more of an idea as to whats going on sooner than i thought.  I did say to her that Mr boto said november, but she said october so i'm gonna blame her if he tells me off.  I roughly worked it out and if AF doesn't play me around then hopefully it'll be timed just right so John will have seen his consultant before the appointment anyway, and as far as i can remember that was the only reason we were waiting till november.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - fab news that you are going in in October instead of November. there's nothing worse than having to wait to find out if there's something wrong or not.

Angel - good news for you too. I don't think you should assume that this is the last attempt as you never know and as Giddon has said to yuo before, it's your choice even if he wouldn't recommend it. I don't know much about assisted hatching but I think they can decide after ec which gives you the chance to get lots of eggs which may fertilise better on their own this time anyway.

With my jimjams it's a bit daft. I was doing last minute packing the morning of the market and dh announced that he needed to leave immediately so as I was only going to help set up I threw a coat and some tracky bottoms on over my pyjamas. Had the cameras caught me from the front they may have seen my eeyore pj top   And it was my   birthday!!

Laura - happy anniversary. Hope you're having a romantic night with dh.

Shelley - sounds like your sister is the one that needs to grow up rather than you. And that's without factoring in her refusing to let you see your neice. She behaved like a spoiled child when you were on holiday together whereas it sounds like you were the one acting maturely.

Julia - have you arranged the pick up yet? 

Didn't manage to change my appt this morning as I had a run in with one of the managers at work which has really upset me. In a nutshell I was told that there were lots of complaints that I wasn't doing my job properly. Only came up because I complained they were sidelining me because I'm part time. No-one has said anything before and I don't know the full details so I don't know if there's a big problem or if he was covering up his own mistake. Hopefully I'll be able to get hold of my boss soon to see if he thinks there's a problem but in the meantime I just feel like I've been kicked in the guts. Sorry for the rant, been bottling it up all day as didn't want to break down at work. Will be more cheerful tomorow.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Allo Ladies

How are we all?  Atonement was very good but VERY sad!!!  I am sitting here looking at my case and thinking where the hell do i start!!! 

Ive had a run of a few good days,  the thing that i am trying to do is to "appreciate what i have and not wish for what i havent" and i don't feel too much like a raving looney    

I had my lady garden waxed yesterday     for my holiday sh*t that hurt!!!!!!  I'd forgotton how bad it was!!!!

Tricksy - thanks for your message hun,  I think your right Sunday did make it a bit more final for me, talking about it and seeing everyone else looking ahead to their treatments and i just felt sorry for myself.  Hope you get up and running soon on your computer.

Debs- Great news that they've brought your appointment forward!  Thats one less month of worrying about things.

Cath - Sorry you are having a sh*t time at work, Was this another manager or your manager that complained?  Hope you get it sorted,  theres no chance of you giving that job up and doing your chocolate full time is there?

Emma - Great news hun! I only had half fertilise last time too but the time before i had 90%  so each cycle is different i think you've got to see what happens with each cycle and they YOU can make the decision not Gideon he can only advisewhat he would recommend but at the end of the day you are paying and its up to you if you decide to try again - anyway chances are you won't need another go cos you'll get your BFP!!!!!!!!

Cleo - How are you hun?

Julia - How did you get on with worming round Gordon for the kent pickup?

Liz - it will be great to see you at the next meet

Sam - How are you?

Shelley - Sorry your sister is still being childish!!! I'll go along with everyone else on the next meet whether DH's are there or not i don't mind either way.  Only trouble is i havent a clue about where i'm going in Colchester i only know my way to Isis and thats it 


Anyway this will probably be my last post on here as did i mention.....................i'll be in Menorca   

Take care girls
Love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Gosh its very quiet on here   is everyone ok 

Lisa - hope you have a fab holiday hun and get to have plenty of   and sunshine and a great time with your dh. Hope you get on ok with your flight and you can relax. Thinking of you hun  

Cath - sounds like your taste in pjs is the same as mine   and as for the rant, feel free hun, i just hope you can get things sorted out and quickly, you have a sad face for your mood, hope this can change  

Hi to everyone else, get your bums back on here please  

Byeeeeeeeeeee
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Hope your having a great weekend.

Lisa - have a fab holiday hun. relax and enjoy yourself, god knows you deserve it  

Shelley - So sorry that your sister is being a total tit, I think she needs to take a step back and think about what she's done

Cathy - Hope your ok after your horrendous day yesterday

Sorry but I'm going to be a bit short on personals tonight. I'll catch up properly in a day or two.

We took the horses to the beach today and had a totally fantastic time. Cropi was a diamond and we cantered up and down the beach and even had a couple of gallops. On our last 'run' back up the beach me and my friend were cantering just in the water and we didn't see a hole   my friends horse nearly fell over but Cropi did   we both went down like a sack of spuds and somehow my hand got a bit mangled   its black and blue and very swollen, she iether landed  on it or stood on it. We went to a&e and I was told several times that it was broken but the x-rays didn't show a break. This may be due to the swelling so i've got to go back on Thursday and get it re x-rayed. Thankfully Cropi is ok, she has got a couple of grazes but thats it. I was soaked and went to a&e dripping!!! very embarrasing!!!

Sorry for the me post   lots of love to you all

Take care xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi there,

Debs - what a disappointment. Keeping fingers crossed for you for November, the time will go quickly, you'll see.

Lisa - not surprising you're feeling low, you've been through a lot and it's a really difficult decision you've taken, I must say I can see myself being so brave ... Thinking of you.

Hope everyone else is doing well. We had a quite weekend, first DH had a bad cold (already a few days now) andtoday I woke up with it too, so we're just lazing around and watching DVDs. AF was late and I managed to wait until day 34 before testing. Negative. What a bummer. I know I should be more patient and anyway it'll be a miracle if it happens naturally as it didn't happen for you, but you can stop hoping ...

Take care,

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

well another weekend of  for me     . Started on friday with a girly dinner  with 3 friends. it was fab and so good to catch up with everyone. Then yesterday went to see my mum and dad and brother, his wife and my nephews and we had a little  !!! Then last night off to my brother in laws and his wifes house for more  and a session on sing star, it was fab!!! felt like i was on the x factor!! Got to bed around 2.30 this morning   so very tired today. Also had a ovely weekend of    which was just for us (although to be honest i think i may have been ovulating but didn't really think about it!!) . All in all a great weekend but feel tired and hung over now.

Em - thanks for checking on me hun. So pleased to hear you're giving it another go. I would realy like to do it again b4 xmas but it would be so close (if not over xmas) and i don't want to spoil xmas for dh or me. If i could go for it this af then i def would. Good luck hun, what a fab xmas pressie!!!!    

Piepig - feel free to ask me anything on endo. I' no expert but can tell you aout my own experiences. I hope you get in sooner rather than later. What annoyed me was all the waiting to be dx. 1st scan in july, 2nd in dec then put on the waiting list for a lap which came through for feb!! Wishing you lots of luck hun.

Cath - what a pain that you have to have this added stress at work. I hope your boss gets hold of you soon and clears it all up. They shouldn't be able to say something like that and not discuss it fully. Hope you feel better soon.

Lisa- wooohoooo!!!!          Enjoy your hols hun, you deserve it!! Happy anniversary too     

tricksey - OMG are you ok?? Hope that you're not in too much pain and that your horse is ok. Sending you a big  

Shelly - Richs hair looks fab hun. Your sister sounds like a right   . I will be coming on my own to yours in Nov, although may be a little hung over as will be having a dinner party here on the sat night.

Rivka - good to her from you. You did well to wait til day 34 hun. never give up hope, miracles do happen!!!  


Julia - how are you??  


Love and luck to all!! off for some dinner, something to soak up alcohol!


Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx

16th Sept - Lisa - Holiday to Menorca  
                 Lisa's Anniversary

21st Sept - Cleo follow up app and weekend in London!

end sept - Deb egg share eligibilty appt (bourne hall)

14th Oct - Cleo's 7th wedding anniversary
19th Oct - Cleo's holiday to Spain
22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!  

4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York      

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday

21 Nov - Julia's birthday

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party

1st Jan - Debs birthday

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

12th Feb - Emma's birthday

14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet

3 Mar - Cathie's birthday

20th Mar - Shelleys birthday

April 2008 - Laura ICSI lol 
                Shelley starts treatment


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sounds like your having a good weekend Cleo 

I'm ok, still having problems typing so sorry for any typo's. I'm not sure if this will work but I've put some photos on my ******** of yesterdays trip to the beach and of my hand today. We had an amazing time and fingers crossed we will be back down there in a couple of weeks.

Sorry for lack of personals, you all know what its like!!

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=15380&l=fd6a8&id=644356775

/links


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quickie cos im at work  

Tricksy - i had a look at your pictures and your hand looks terrible   you poor thing, cant beleive you didnt break any nails   sending a big hug to ya  

Will do personals later, where is everyone??


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Blimey Tricksey - that looks awful, though looked like you were having fun till then. Hope it heals up soon. 

Hi Rivka - did you have a nice break?

Cleo - glad you had a good weekend.

Hello everyone else. V sleepy so can't get my head around personals. Hope you're all ok. 

Cathie x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Well i had a shock today,   appeared on day 26 of my cycle   im really confused cos my cycle is normally between 32-35 days, ive not had a cycle this short for about 3 years!! im really worried there is something wrong with me now   i mean why should it be so short?? im not sure what to do tx wise now either cos i thought i had a bit more time to get myself ready (at least another week) and now its like wooh hang on af is here and i could be d/regging in 21 days time   i just dont what to do, we had it all sorted in our minds and now this has happened, whats wrong with me  

Sorry for the me post but im really confused  

Sorry for no personals  everyone, from a very sad me  

Love Em xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Em - your body has been through so much hun so its no wonder your af is playing tricks. You had already decided to go for it so that is what you should do, i good omen i think!!! good luck hun  

tricksey - your hand looks so sore hun!! your fingers are massive    Hope it heals soon.

love to everyone else

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

My hand is not too bad today. The swelling has gone down quite a bit today but my fingers still look like sausages!! I still can't bend them but hopefully it will improve each day.

Julia - it was lovely to see you today. Hope you had a nice time at your friends 

Cleo - Hows school hun? are those little monkeys behaving themselves?? how long until half term 

Em - I'm sorry that your af has turned up early, why o why do our bodies do this to us  I'm sure there are little men in there drumming up as much hassle as they can 

Lisa - Glad your enjoying your holiday hun, its ffrreeezzziiingg here, down to 6c tonight  Cropi has got her jim jams on tonight 

Debs - Hows your hubby hun? not long until your next appt is it??

Liz - Is Faith sitting up properly yet? You must be so proud of her

Shelley - Hows work hun? hope that everything is going ok family wise and you and hubby are doing well. Hows the dining room coming on?

Cath - Have you had a chance to talk to your boss yet?? I hope that you have got things sorted out now

Rivka - looking forward to seeing you again soon. Sorry that your af is messing you about too 

I am pretty sure that I've missed some of you and I'm very sorry, My fingers are aching 

Heres our list again

21st Sept - Cleo follow up app and weekend in London!  

end sept - Deb egg share eligibilty appt (bourne hall) 

14th Oct - Cleo's 7th wedding anniversary

19th Oct - Cleo's holiday to Spain 

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present! 

4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys  

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York 

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday  

21 Nov - Julia's birthday  

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party  

1st Jan - Debs birthday  

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

12th Feb - Emma's birthday  

14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet

3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday  

20th Mar - Shelleys birthday  

April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Tricksy:
Gosh thats hand looks painful. Hope it isn't broken as that would be a nightmare for you. The pictures look lovely though shame it had to end like that.

Emma:
Take the af coming early as a sign that you are ready to get on with another cycle. Have they mentioned Icsi as this increases fertilisation rates?

Lisa:
How exciting not long till you are lying on a nice beach. Hope you and DH have a wonderful time.

Debs:
I wont mind you asking questions, hope it goes well.

Shelley:
I don't know the full story about your holiday but your sister sounds like a right little bxtxh!!!! How could she use your niece as blackmail. Unfortunately you can't pick your family.

Sam:
How are you doing? Hope it goes well on Friday. Will you find out the sex?

Cleo:
Glad you had a really nice weekend just enjoying each other. We all need that sometimes. Not long till your follow up appointment do you think you will do another cycle before Xmas?

Julia:
Have you convinced DH to do another cycle. Or are you just going to try naturally for a while.

Rivka:
Nice to here from you, When are you doing another cycle or have you decided not to.



Laura:
Hope you had a nice anniversary. I'm well impressed you celebrate it we haven't done for the last 6 years DH not the romantic type.

Jojo:
Good luck with your 12w scan hopefully you well start to feel less sick soon.

If I've forgot you sorry hope you are well.

Faith has a cold so very snotty, needs lots of cuddles. We have started weaning which is quite scary as I worry about everything but we will get there.

Take care 
Liz and Faith xx xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Liz - sorry Faith has a cold, hope she is better soon. Hun we did ICSI last time, there is no other option for us.

Hope you get on ok with the weaning  

Take care
Em x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. Sorry I have not been on for ages. I never seem to get five minutes these days.

Tricksy, thanks for having us round yesterday. Can you bring the horse round for our next visit, and also a rabbit please?   Only kidding, it was lovely to see you and thanks for the cuppa. 

Shelley, how are you? I hope the bruises have faded, along with the memories. I can't believe your sister is using emotional blackmail like that. She is the one that needs to grow up. She is hurting her own daughter in the process, and does not sound like a very nice person at the moment. Hopefully she will realise how much you mean to your niece, and you will be able to sort something out. She will need to do some major grovelling though!

Emma, I would not worry about the shorter cycle. I would LOVE to have a shorter cycle! Just think, you are that much closer to a   hopefully! Take care and I have everything crossed for you that it will all be plain sailing this time round.

Lisa, I hope you are having a FANTASTIC holiday with your DH. You really deserve a good rest after seven years of heartache. Look after each other and have a fabulous time. Don't forget our postcards!  

Liz, poor little Faith. It is hard isn't it? Weaning already! Just wait - you will probably spend hours making all sorts of purees, only for her to spit them out! It takes perseverance, but you will get there!

Sam, I hope you are okay. Good luck for the scan.

Cathie, thanks to your DH for replying to me. I hope you are not working too hard. I am looking forward to all that chocolate tomorrow! Have you got anything sorted with your manager. Remember, we can all come round en masse and sort anyone out for you if you like!

Cleo, your weekend sounds great! I could do with a weekend like that, although after drinking at Tricksey's the other week I realise that I am not up to drinking much any more! 

Did anyone find it really hard to lose weight after having IVF? I am just wondering as you hear stories of ladies reaching the menopause and being unable to lose weight, and seeing as we have in effect been put through an early menopause, I wonder if the same thing is happening? Not that I am trying really hard, but I am not beeing too bad and the weight is just staying put. It just seems odd to me that before I had treatment I could cut back and the weight would drop off, but it does not seem to be happening at the moment.

Sorry, I know I have missed some of you out. I gotta dash, tea is ready. Hope you are all well. I am in a foul mood tonight - I had my hair cut today and hate it, but then I always do for a week or two. I may have to invest in a wig!

Take care,
Love Julia xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all.  just popping on to say Hi.

Cath - do you have a website for your chocolates? one of my friends at work is interested.

Julia - I know what you mean about getting your haircut.  it always takes me ages to get used to it just after its been done.

Em - sorry AF coming early has totally thrown you, but like someone said you are now that bit nearer to your BFP!

Liz - hope Faith is feeling better soon.  i will probably bombard you with questions after our appointment at bourn hall (assuming they accept us)

Tricksy - your hand in your photos looked soooo painful!  I hope it isn't broken.

cleo - hope you are alright.  I can totally understand why you don't want to have treatment in the run up to christmas.  hope your follow-up goes well on friday.  Did you have typical symptoms of endometriosis?  i ask cos i don't think i really have any symptoms from what i've read so i'm hoping he is wrong and its not endometriosis (obviously hoping for something less serious like functional cyst).

hope everyone else is Ok xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs

It's www.thechocolatechef.co.uk    The site is currently just being re-vamped and should be uploaded on Friday with all new products etc. 

Thanks xx 




/links


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

i'm not well   . have a sore throat and a cold which is a nightmare when trying to teach!! Feel fine in my body but from the head upwards i feel like death   . Might mean we have to cancel london too if i don't feel better tomorrow. I have been in bed at about 8 every night and don't want to do that in London.

Deb - i didn't really think that i had endo symptons as i have had what could be classed as symptons since i started my periods and i had a lap about 10yrs ago and they didn't spot endo then. I do have heavy (although not extremely) af and they are painful. Usually laid up for 2 days and so bad it makes me cry. But as i say i have always had painful periods, i think they have just got a little worse over the years. I also get a pain in my left side when i ovulate and at different times throughout the month. Not a lot else to report really , oh except when i need a no2 (sorry tmi   ) and af is here it can hurt. 

Unfortunaltely for endo you can have lots of pain or non at all and it is no reflection on how bad your endo is. You could be in agony and have only mild endo and have no pain at all and have severe endo. Thats is why its best to have a lap to find out exactly what is going on. Sorry hun, don't want to scare you. 

I was also told that all cysts look more or less the same on a scan so its difficult to tell. i hope they sort it soon and that its nothing to worry about. Sending you a hug. 

hi to everyone else.

love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Cleo, sorry you are feeling poorly. I hope you make a miraculous recovery so that you can enjoy your weekend in London.

Cathie, I just wanted to say thank you SO much for a great evening last night. I have had a few messages this morning saying that they all had a really good time, and want to do it again sometime. You worked really hard, I am so impressed.

Everyone else, if you fancy a fun night with some friends, I totally recommend having Cathie round to do a chocolate party. We had one last night and it was great fun, with lots of delicious chocolates at the end of it. I have a fridge full of chocolate now, so the diet won't start for another week or two!   

Take care everyone xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi there!

Just a quick one as I'm at work  

Tricksy - really hope your hand heals soon! Glad you're getting better.

Cathie - what a nightmare boss you have!! They should never land something like that on you without warning, even if there was any problem they should have raised it when it happened. It looks a bit like he's trying to manipulate you ... I had a boss like that   a couple of years ago when I first came on here. Hope you managed to clear things out. Yes, I had a nice break, thanks, only not so great thing was that my mum had to go to hospital after a little wound on her finger developed into a major surgical thing - but she's fine now, and I was glad to be there and help, and obviously to see the family.

Liz - hope Faith's cold clears soon. I'm not sure about another cycle - the consultant I'm seeing now says there's no point, as I miscarry after them too   I've decided to give accu until the new year, and if nothing by then revoew what we do. The consultant wanted me to try until April, but I'm worried and restless, and not getting any younger ...

Julia - I had problems with weight after tx, and alos after each mc. I think it's the hormones playing up, and also comfort eating after we've had a *** time probably! Hope you enjoy Cathies chochies, there's always lovely.

Cleo - hope your cold goes away soon and you can have fun in London.

Hi everyone else!

I've doing a boring bit at work which is why you see me here - hope to finish it soon! AF still not here ... But pains in left ovary are here already, so probably it's coming soon. Want it to be over and done with so I can start a new month, not going away anywhere this month so maybe stability will make proper ov? Well, you can always hope ...

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

sorry i've not been about much this week, its a bit hard to type    Really sorry but this is going to be quite a 'me' post but just want to let you all know why i'm a bit elusive at the mo.

i've been back to the hosp today and thankfully its not broken but i have severe bruising and tendon and ligament damage. The doc strapped it back up and straightened my fingers   think he learnt a few more words of english today!!! he was really lovely though and its back in a sling until sunday. On monday i can start to move it again. pretty handy really as i'm going riding on monday  

As you all know my grandad is poorly and he has gone downhill really quickly. he was moved from hospital to a hospice today and we are going down on sat morning, first thing and staying the weekend. The hosp have told my nan that he has days so i think its going to be the last time i see him   i'm totally gutted, i adore my grandad and he adores me too. I just can't imagine him not being about   

take care everyone, have a good weekend

Lots of love

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, this must be a terribly hard time for you.  I hope the day is not too traumatic for you, try and keep your chin up and I am sure that when you visit your grandad it will absolutely make his day. Take care hun xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksey - sending you a really big hug and kiss. Sounds like you're having a rough time at the moment. I hope your hand heals. Cherish the time you have with your grandad, mine died about 10 years ago and was placed in a hospice. Everyone went to see him b4 he went and i know that he was happy knowing that he had seen us all.      . Puts life into perspective doesn't it?? 


As for me, i'm feeling much better and can't wait for a weekend away doing normal things. But b4 we go i have my follow up with gidon. Just about to print off the questions to ask him.

Love to you all

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies sorry for not being arround and sorry but this is going to be a little bit off a me post i have had a day today that i have been dreading for a while ,one of the girls i work with has been trying for her second kid and as i came in today she just gave me the scan picture i gave her a hug and said i was pleased for her and i am but it still herts so bad,and i havent stopped        alday.its so different from a client coming in as it is just 40 min i spend with them but i now have to put up with it for 9 months i just hope i can deal with it.i just feel so c r a p every time i try to pick my self up something knocks me right back down again feel like im going crazy i just want everything to go away and stop feeling so  s h i t .sorry but u guys are the only people who understand.

trisky.sorry to hear about ur grandad just make the most of this weekend and glad to hear ur hand is healing wellur be back on cropi in no time.take care hun hope this weekend is not to upsetting. 

cleo.hope ur feeling much better now and i bet ur weekend will be fab how nice just u enjoy it and relaxe .


hi to everyone else hope ur all ok it has been so quite on here whats going on?well take care everyone lots off   shelley.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy -    I hope you manage to have a special day with your grandad. And that your hand heals well. 

Shelley  for you too as you need it.

Cleo - great news that you're feeling up to going away. It would have been a bummer if you'd had to miss it. 

Julia - glad you enjoyed last night. I got home to find a hot bath waiting for me, even though I hadn't texted to let dh know I was on my way. Bless him. 

Rivka - good to see you back. Sorry you're mum had to go to hospital, though glad she's on the mend now. 

Hello everyone else. Hope you're ok. Been really busy this week with work and chocolate. Not got hold of my own boss yet to discuss the problem with the other manager yet but having spoken to a few other people at work they don't see a problem so I'm more relaxed about it. Will see how things go tomorrow as I've got to work with the iffy bloke fairly closely


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy -


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all!!!

Can't beleive i'm up this early on my day off   . I can't sleep because i'm nervous about our follow up con, just hope its good news and something we can we can work on. I don't want them to say "we just need to try again, you were just unlucky" and not suggest anything different, i just won't buy that. 

We sorted out our questions last night and dh was very moody and irratable. he said it was because we had moved on over the last few weeks and now we had to go back to the clinic. He also moaned about the amount of questions i had and said they won't have time to answer them all   . I went mad and said thas what a follow up app is for and if they haven't got time then they'll have to book us in again. Also quoted you Cath and your 30 questions!! 


Also excited about our weekend away!!             . I can't wait. To be honest we can't really afford it at the mo as we went a bit mad when ivf failed, booking a holiday and lots of retail therapy. With all that and the time dh has had off (he's self employed) our bank account has taken a bit of a battering, and i suppose we should be saving now for our next round of ivf. But you have to have treats don't you 

very annoyed as i only did my washing last night and the 2 tops i want to take still aren't dry this morning. Just popped them on the line i hope they dry soon.
Sorry for my morning ramblings!! Still have  bad cough but hopefully it'll get better every day. 

Lots of love, hope you have a fab weekend!!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx

P.S - tricksey   .


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

ISIS just called to cancel our appointment today.  Got some people off sick. She was so apologetic   felt realy bad for her. Can't be helped. Rearranged for next Saturday at 4.15   Guess they're working on a sat to make up for today. We're away that weekend but were coming back on the sat anyway.

I don't mind it being moved as its not like we're waiting to start tx, we pretty much know we will go again in jan.


Love to all Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Tricksy:
So sorry to here about your granddad hope you have a special weekend with him. xx xx

Cleo:
How annoying is that!!!!!!! but as you say at least you are not waiting to start treatment.

Be back later

Liz and Faith xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Ahhh cleo just sneaked on at work cos i remembered about your follow-up and want to say hope it goes well, only to find out its been cancelled!  poor you.  have a nice weekend away anyway xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

What a bummer about the appointment being cancelled Cleo. I hope you have a great weekend in London though. This is just a quickie as I am meant to be working. Also trying to add a ticker so not sure if I have done it right.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Nope, don't know what I have done wrong. I shall try again (not very good at this kind of thing!)


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Doh. I just don't get it! I am getting a new mobile phone tomorrow and I am dreading it cos I know I won't know how to use it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi girls,

Tricksy -   hope you have a special weekend with your grandad, and I'm sure you'll make his day. My nan whom I was very close to died 4 years ago and I still miss her, so I do kno how you feel. Hope your hand heals soon. Be careful when you ride on Monday!

Cathie - hope it went okay at work, pity you had to work with that iffy character. Glad you spoke to other people at work, clearly he was manipulating you but you now realise there's nothing wrong with you, just withhim. Sorry you have to have this nasty situation.

Shelley -  I so understand what you mean, you are glad for your friend but it sometimes seem that everyone i having kids and IF is a bummer. We all know about this feeling so you can alway moan to us anytime!

Cleo - how annoying your appt was delayed! Hope you enjoy your weekend away.

Julia - good luck with the new technologies in your life  

AF still not here. Been to accu yeasterday morning and the dr said I should test again in a few days just in case. I can't help hoping, but trying to keep being realistic ... DH is still not well but he's getting better. Spent the morning cleaning the house and then I took him for a walk in the park, his first outing in two weeks, poor man.

Have a lovely weekend everyone,


Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hola Amigos 

Hi there girls it me from sunny menorca,  the weather is great and this is my last night tonight so thought i would send you a hello from Menorca!!!

Were having a great time and we don't want to come home 

I'll catch up with you all when i get back

lots of love
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

A really quiet weekwnd on here, thought i would haveloads of catching up to do!!

Had a fab weekend in London and so   that we're home. Went to the comedy store on Fri night and they had a surpise act, it was Jack dee    I love him!! On Sat we went on the eye, you can see for miles. We also went to the British museum and the national history museum, drunk champagne cocktails and other alcoholic beverages and had 2 lovely meals out!! A truely brilliant weekend. Am crackered now and our bank account is much lighter. The only downer on the weekend was the hotel. The room was tny and the bed looked as though it was a single. DH went and complained and they moved us to  better room. 

Lisa - wow your hols have gone quickly. Glad you had a good time!!!    

love to all Cleo


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hmmmmm isn't it quiet on here.  I'll fill up some space by waffling on!

Have been thinking about my cysts and have convinced myself they are follicular cysts as i don't think i ovulated last month as had crazy stress with DH's op, and my EWCM kept coming and going all thoughout the cycle, so that could have caused them to form.  trying to be optimistic in case you hadn't guessed  .  I have definately ovulated this months according to BBT so hopefully that should help to clear them up!  Don't think i will get my repeat scan in october though as I think I've ovulated a bit to early this month to get in after DH's urology follow-up and before CD10 so will probably have to wait till november after all.

Still off to bourn hall on Tuesday to see what they say about egg sharing.  they sent me a load of forms to fill in the other day including a bit where i have to write a message for any child born as a result of my donation, and bit where i have to describe who i am and what i'm like etc.  any suggestions would be gratefully welcomed as i have no idea what to write at all and I want to make it good. 

went to my nephews first birthday today, but ended up getting really ****** off with my whole family,  not a single one asked how we were doing or how our appointment with mr boto went, in fact its almost as if they think if they don't talk about it it'll go away  .  

didn't have too good a day on friday with MIL either as she said to DH maybe we should just accept the cards we have been dealt and get on with our lives  , I know she probably didn't mean it to come out like that but DH was really upset  .  I think they've had a chat about it since though and sorted it out.

I think thats all my news.

Cleo/Lisa glad to hear you've both had good holidays/breaks.

Tricksy - hope the weekend visiting your grandad went OK. 

Julia - saw the chocolate part photos on ********, really want to have one now it looks like you had loads of fun.  

Cath - maybe be booking you to do a chocolate party sometime in the future.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

PiePig said:


> I have definately ovulated this months according to BBT


Sorry to be thick, can you tell me what BBT is please? I really should learn about ovulation, as my periods are so erratic and I have such a long cycle that I never know when I ovulate. Debs, sorry about your family. I think people don't talk about it as they don't really know what to say. They don't realise that we want them to understand what is going on and it is good for us to talk about it. 

Tricksy, how was your grandad? I am sure you brought him a ray of sunshine when you went to see him.

Lisa, glad you had a lovely holiday. You could have brought us some sunshine back, it is horrible today. 

I have now decided I really need to lose some weight (I am sitting here with a coffee and biscuits - not a good start!) and really need to do something soon. Gordon has been off the alcohol for two months now during which time I was meant to have lost some weight, but I just can't seem to do it at the moment. I really need to do some exercise so may rejoin a gym, and hopefully use it this time!

I think we have decided that we are not going to try any further treatment  If the money was not an issue then I would go for it, but we have yet to pay off the last loan, and there are so many things that we need to do in the house, car etc that I can't justify really spending all those thousands. Don't get me wrong, I would LOVE another child, but I don't want to end up heartbroken and be even more in debt. As it is we can't really afford Christmas this year. When James goes to school in a little over a year the loan should be a lot less, and I won't be paying over £200 per month in nursery fees, so we MIGHT give it another try then, and hopefully I will have lost some weight by then too and be in a better frame of mind, and also by that stage I will know whether I really do want to try again or not. I also want to go back to college, and that is on hold all the time I am dithering about. I don't know if this is the right decision or not. It is really hard knowing I may never have another child but I feel I am going mad thinking about it all the time and just need to make a decision.

Sorry, that does not seem to make much sense! Basically, we are not going to do anything for the time being and see how we feel in a year (although I will be 40 next November which is not good!).

Speak to you all soon. Cathie, I have your moulds. Do you want me to drop them off to you or can they wait until I see you at Shelley's?

Take care.
Love Julia xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

This thread has been unusually quiet since I last came on so luckily not too much for me to keep up with.

Lisa - Hope you had a great holiday.  How was the flying?

Debs - I follow you on what you are saying about your cysts being follicular.  I had a follicular cyst once and got the EWCM all the time.  I think it took a couple of natural cycles and it went by itself.

Tricksy - Once again, so sorry about your Grandad.

Cathie - How are you, I am struggling to keep up.  Sounds like you are busy with the chocolate but if I remember correctly you are going to cycle again soon?

Julia - Good luck with the decision making.  It is so hard I know.  At least if you do decide not to go for any more treatment then there is always the chance of you falling naturally.

Cleo - Glad you had a nice weekend.

Rivka - I understand what your doctor is saying to you about not having further IVF.  Raj Rai said exactly the same to me when I was diagnosed with "implantation failure".  He said my problem wasn't with the egg and sperm meeting but with implantation and IVF only helps with this if your eggs were normally of poor quality.  Will they look further into why you miscarry?  Would steroids help?  So many people seem to take these now both to help with implantation and stop miscarriage.  Good luck.

Shelley - Hope you are OK.

Emma - My AF went a bit crazy after cycling too.

Liz - How is Faith?  Is she sitting up yet?  And are you still feeling broody or has that died off now.

As for me well I ended up being admitted into hospital after my appointment last week.  Nothing had changed, still just feel like I can't stand for longer than 5 mins so I think they just had me in to repeat all the tests.  Again nothing really obvious came up and baby was fine again at my 20 week scan.  So that was a relief.  From now on I have a consultant appointment/scan every two weeks to check my cervix/baby's growth so I am feeling well looked after and feeling more confident simply in the fact that I have got to 21 weeks.  Just hope the next 10 fly by.

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Juliapeaches said:


> Sorry to be thick, can you tell me what BBT is please?


you're not thick!

BBt is your basal body temp....ie the temp of your body resting, so if you take your temperature first thing every morning before doing ANYTHING else then you should see a thermal shift indicating when ovulation occurs.

this is my chart if it helps explain http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/8a98f


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hola Ladies

I'm back!!!    

It was a fantastic holiday,  weather was good, resort was lovely and the beach was great.  The hotel was nice apart from the uncomfortable beds (which havent done my back much good )  We both feel so much better for a break away and i can say hand on heart i didn't think once about my cycle while i was away.  There were quite a few under 5's there and i must admit while i was laying on my sunbed relaxing and their mums were running around after them like headless chickens i did think maybe my lifes not too bad 

The flight was absolutely fine and i can only say..........Paul Mckenna is a god!!!!  i didn't even feel a little bit nervous when i got on i was even looking out the window when we were up there.............I was amazed!!!!

Hope you've all been well............I've missed you guys.  I'll have to catch up with personals later but i've read a few.

Tricksy - So So So sorry about your Grandad it must be so hard for you,  How was your trip to see him, Thinking of you,    Thank you for your text on holiday it was really sweet of you and Julia.

Sam - Sorry that you have been admitted to hospital again but its really good they are looking after you and baby so well now,  I really hope you last weeks go quick for you you've been through so much but it will be worth it.

Julia - I know how hard it is to come to the decision to stop further treatment so i know how you are feeling right now hun and it is a really hard one but i think money does play a big part in it,  If i had a bottomless pit of money i would carry on but like you i don't want to keep trying and spending loads of money (that i haven't got) and end up with the heartache of it all.  Plus i think the main thing i realised on holiday was how much i have missed out on over the last few years because i have been so wrapped up in ttc,  I said to Steve i feel like i havent really lived the last few years but the holiday has made me realise its a big world out there and appreciate what i have got (sorry i'm rambling just had a big wake up call on holiday) 

Cleo - Glad you had a nice break away - it really does do you good spoiling yourself and having some alone time with DH.  When is your next appointment.

Emma - How are you?  Do you want to borrow my Paul Mckenna cd.......it works!!!!!  I don't know how he does it.............?

Cath/Deb/Shelley/Liz/Rivka - Hi guys

Well i had better get on, Dh and I have this week off work too and the weather seems better today so were off out.

Take care
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - good luck at your consultation today. Hope it goes well. 

Sam - nice to see you on here and glad bean is still on track, if a bit problematic. I'm not cycling again till the new year when we have a gap between Xmas and Valentines. That is of course if they can fit me in. We have our appt next Monday afternoon to see where we go next.

Julia - I'll pick them up when I see you at Shelley's as I don't need them for the moment as that's probably easiest. That must have been a hard decision to make on the further tx though I can understand why. 

Tricsky - how are you after your weekend? Your grandad must have been really happy to see you, I hope you're ok now. 

Cleo - glad you had a fab weekend in London.

Lisa - just seen your post. Glad you had a good holiday. Had a chuckle at you enjoying relaxing whilst all the mums were running ragged around their children. There are advantages to our situation. I'll have to try Paul McKenna for my diet as I can't keep on track with it these days but here his methods are great.

How's everyone else?

Been a busy week again so not had time to get on here much. There's been chocolate and also diy as still trying to get the garage conversion ready for use. Getting there. Af has been playing me around a bit as she was 3 days late. I didn't ever really think, though there's always a ray of hope isn't there, that it was anything other than stress but it's a pain when you're prepared and she plays with your head.  

Take care 

Cathie x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

Faith is now sitting well on her own which makes life easier. The weaning is going well she is getting more keen over her food, she had papaya, apple and pear for breakie this morning which I made myself. Can't say I thought it tasted good Haha.

Debs:

I found thous forms a nightmare felt like I was selling myself so they picked me. There is part that the recipient can read and then part that only the child can read if they choose at 18. With the part for the child to read I did make sure I said how lucky there were to have parents that have gone through so much to have them. I also put in my bad personality traits and said about my nose coming from my great granddad. I tried to say about my family to so they got a bit of history. If I have it still the computer I'll email it to you. I choose not to find out if the other lady was successful and still feel that was the best choice. The only thing that does play on my mind a bit is that if I don't have any more children Faith could have a half brother or sister and would she be angry that she has no rights to find out. Sorry to go on!!! Hope it goes well today.

Lisa:
Glad you had a nice holiday sorry it had to end. xx

Sam:
I was getting a bit worried about you not being on here for a while. Glad bubs is growing well. I thought that after 25w bean would survive if she did come early and relaxed more. not long now!!!!

Hi everyone else

Take care
Liz and Faith xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Lisa - Glad you enjoyed your holiday and that you've come back refreshed and feeling positive.

Liz - My doctor told me that if the baby comes after 24 weeks then provided they have had a chance to give you steroids to mature the baby's lungs before delivery then the baby has a chance of survival but still a small one.  But 28 weeks he said he would be happy with.  I always meant to ask you if you knew whether any of your donated eggs had resulted in a baby but I see from your post that you chose not to know.  That must have been a real difficult one.  Could this child (if their is one) turn up on your doorstep in years to come or is that not a possibility?

Cath - Good luck on the decision making.

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all, we're back from bourn hall.

I don't really know how today went really. we are both feeling a bit negative about the whole thing.  John wasn't bale to produce a sample for his SA (he says the room was rubbish, the mags/dvd were totally uninspiring and they sent someone else up to the same room just after he had started so he couldn't concentrate cos he knew they were waiting outside) so he's gotta go back and do that and they have suggested we freeze some as a back-up just in case he has any problems on the day of EC.  I had a physical exam and he said that he couldn't feel the cyst on my left ovary (which mr boto had informed him of), but that my womb was pulled to the right (probably due to endo scarring) so could be masking the cyst and it actually be on the right.  I have to go back CD1-5 for an ultrasound to check out the state of my ovaries, then if they're OK go back again for blood tests to see if i can be a donor (6 weeks for results), then if they're Ok we go ahead and get matched to start treatment.  he also said down-regging would be nasal spray (unless i particularly wanted to inject) and that post ET support is a vaginal gel (not bum-bullets...strangely gutted!lol)  I don't know why we both feel so negative cos nothing has changed, but we both had a good cry in the car on the way home.  Oh well, roll on AF and lets get that next scan done.

Liz - if you still have that file on your computer i would really appreciate seeing it (I'll PM my email address).  Glad to hear faith is doing well, her breakfast sounds lovely.

Sam - glad to hear you and bean are OK, not long to go now..roll on 28 weeks!

cath - your life always sounds so hectic i don't know how you do it.  sorry AF has been playing you around.  is it January when you start cycling?  when would EC/ET be then...did you say at the meet that you were doing the short protocol?

Lisa - glad you had a great holiday, sounds like its done you both the world of good, you sound so much more upbeat.

Love and hugs to everyone else, hope you are all OK xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Thank you all so much for your wishes and messages. We had a lovely weekend down in the New Forest with my Grandad. I was so upset when I first saw him as he had gone downhill so quickly from 3 weeks ago. He could not talk properly but could mutter to us and told me he loved me    Unfortunatley he passed away at 5 yesterday morning. I am going to miss him so so much  

I wasn't too bad yesterday, I went round to my brothers as he is on his own and my Dad rang him just before I got there. Then I went round to my Mums to make sure she was ok. Mum and Dad divorced donkeys years ago but they are still all friends. Today though all I seem to of done is cry. I've sat at my desk crying on and off all day.

Sorry but I can't get my head around personally today. Lots of love to you all, I'll catch up properly tomorrow.

Debs, try and keep your chin up and Sam, keep those legs in the air!!

Take Care

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - so sorry to hear about your grandad. I hope you're OK (well as OK as you can be).


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, I am so so sorry to hear about your poor grandad. It sounds like it all happened very quickly which must be so hard for you, but a blessing I should think for him as he would not have suffered. I hope you can take comfort in the fact that you saw him before he passed away, and that he must have been so glad to see you. It sounds like you were very close. I hope your nan is okay, it must be terribly hard for her too. Take care of yourself, and cry all you need to.

I will log on later for more personals.
Julia xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksey - sorry to hear about your grandad hun. Sending you a big hug and a kiss. I know how much it hurts.

deb - sorry you're not feeling too good after your appointment. I'm surprised they didn't offer you a lap, did you ask for one?? if you have endo then for the best chance of ivf being successful you really need to get it seen to. you need to know what's going on and get it treated asap. I think you're like me in that because you're not in agony with it they don't actually do anything unless they have to!! 

Had  aknackering day!! Love to all cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - no i didn't ask for a laparoscopy.  I'm rubbish at this asking consultants things.  I will be making sure its all sorted before we actually start treatment though as i want to give us the best possible chance.  i still find it hard to believe i have endo as i really don't think i have any symptoms so i guess i keep hoping it'll all be a mistake and will go away! stupid really.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hmmmm...think i am torturing myself.  am sat here watching "bringing up baby" on channel 4!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - so sorry to hear about your grandad but glad you were able to have a lovel time with him before he passed. Sending you a massive hug.

Debs - sorry you were down after your appt. Think it brings it home what we have to go through. Good that you're sniffing unless you don't like the sound of it. I've done both and the side effects with sniffing were much less than the other. Apparently synarel is a more natural product than buserelin which is why it can be better for you. Was bringing up baby any good? I meant to watch it but forgot and ended up watching silent witness.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Debs, you were not torturing yourself, it is good to get some tips on board before you need them   Sorry you both felt down after your appt and your DH has to go back. It must be so difficult for them. Gordon said it was a bit off-putting, knowing that someone is waiting the other side of the hatch for your sample, and hoping to get in all in the bottle etc! Thanks for the info re the temperatures etc, I think I might give it a go, and it might give me some idea of what is going on in this crazy body.

Tricksy, how are you feeling today? I hope you are okay.

Liz, sounds like Faith is doing really well. She will be up and running before you know it, and then you will have your hands full!

Lisa, sounds like you had a great holiday. I am glad you are feeling slightly better about things. Perhaps that is what I need - a nice holiday, just to confirm my decision! (any excuse!) We are so in debt at the moment that I can't see that happening though. 

Emma, how are you this week? I hope you are okay. 

Cathie, you work too hard! I love some of the Christmas things and may need to make an order (for James of course   !)

Cleo, I hope you are not working too hard. How long until half term? Have you anything planned for then?

Sam, sorry to hear you have been in hospital again. At least they are looking after you properly. I hope the weeks fly by for you!
Shelley, how are you? I hope all is well with you. This board has been very quiet recently, is anyone away?

Sorry if I have missed anyone (I usually do!).

Well, I finally went back to Weight Watchers last night, after excessive nagging from my mother. I made sure I finished up the chocs that Cathie had helped me make first though, did not want to waste those! So now I am hoping to get into it and shift a few pounds before Christmas. 

Julia xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - So so sorry about your Grandad passing its so hard to loose someone that your so close to,  I think if you can draw strength in knowing that you got to see him before he died and that you got to spend some time together and that he is no longer in any pain but i know that will not take away the fact that you are missing him so much.  My Dad died suddendly when i was 16 and i know how hard it is hun,  I am thinking of you and if you want to talk or cry give me a call

lots of love and hugs    
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Debs - Sorry you felt so negative after your appointment,  Maybe it is all feeling a bit more real to you now and that now things are finally happening you might be feeling a little scared about everything.  Sorry about DH's sample he has been through so much lately i'm now surprised he had trouble........I feel sorry for the guys having to do it on demand like that.

Julia - I think a good holiday would really make you feel better hun, maybe next year you could escape for a cheap week somewhere?  Good luck with the weightwatchers i did that a few years back and it does work...........but i blo**y HATE diets!!!!!!!!!!   I know i've got to do something as well as i still havent lost my ivf weight 

Emma - Where are you  Are you ok?

Cath - Sorry about af hun...............I hate it when it trys to trick you like that.  Sounds like your still really busy - when do you go to New York?

Liz - Sounds like Faith is coming on leaps and bounds..........bless her!  

Well thats it from me folks
Adios  
Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all

Tricksy,

   I'm so sorry hun, I'm glad you had a nice time with him at the weekend thinking of you and your family. x

Debs:

Sorry you felt down after your appointment, It probably brought it home to you just what you are having to go through to have children. I watched "bring up baby" it will be interesting which comes out on top. 

Sam:

It would be really wierd if a child did come to my door in 18 years as this could happen. But I would wecome them in and answer any questions they might have. I bet after all you have been through you will end up being over due and be posting for hints on how to get started. 

Shelley:
Hope you are well.

Lisa:

Have you seen any good films lately I do miss not going to the cinema feel out of date and they take so long to come out on dvd.

Hi everyone else

Liz and Faith xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Thank you again all so much for your messages and texts, it really does mean a lot to me   I am going to try and catch up a bit on personals....I am at work so this could take me a while! 

Liz - I went with my friend to see 'Knocked Up' a few weeks ago and whilst I laughed while the film was on I cried all the way home!!!   I think that I will stick to hubbys type of films for the time being, as many guns, fights, car chases, baddies that you can shake a stick at, much safer for the emotions I think!!! 

Lisa - I am so sorry that you lost your Dad when you were so young. That must of been terrible for you   Thank you so much for your text, it was lovely of you. I am so so glad that we went down there last weekend and I got to spend so much time with him. I also got some time on my own with him on Sunday afternoon and I had a good chat to him (one sided of course) but he could hear me as he squeezed my hand and told me he loved me. gotta stop now as its making me cry at work   

Julia - Brave you going to Weighwatchers. I really do think that you worry too much about your weight. You have not got very much to lose at all and I am sure that Gideon did not mean to make you feel the way you do :-(  Good on you for scoffing all of the chocolates before you started LOL and hey where was my invite to the Chocolate Party  

Cath - How are things going for you hun? I bet you are getting really busy now, coming towards Christmas. Your website looks great. I will have to pop in and see you as I really like the look of the table decorations for Christmas. Could be great to take to my sil's for Christmas day.

Debs - I am so sorry that your appt didn't go how you wanted it/hoped it would. Your poor hubby, its stressful enough for them doing a SA without having someone sitting outside the door. That really is terrible, I hope he complained. Fingers crossed it all works out for you

Vicky - How are you feeling now? I hope that you have recovered from your cold/flu and your feeling better now after your treatment. Are you still going ahead with another ivf after Christmas?? 

Sam - I am so pleased that you finally seem to be getting superb medical supervision and you are being kept an eye on. This has not been an easy pregnancy for you. Certainly not one filled with exciting moments so far I bet. I hope now that you can start to relax, just a little, and maybe even enjoy it. I've still got everything crossed for you.

Emma - You've been on here even less than me! hope you ok? thank you for your text yesterday, it was lovely of you ^hugs^ when are you starting treatment? I am booked in for e/c on 22nd November so not long now until I start d/r'ing again. Are we going to be cycling together??

Shelley -You have not been on much either....I hope that you are ok and your sister has not been giving you any more grief. How is hubby? ok I hope. Hows the dining room coming on?? not long until our next meet now... 5 1/2 weeks I think?? 

Laura - Are you still on for ivf in November? Havn't seen you on here for ages either

I think that I have got everyone, hopefully I havn't missed anyone, sorry if I have. Well I got my af this morning (on time too!) so I am booked into Isis for my day 2 blood test tomorrow. I am hoping to get to see the nurse to get my drugs ordered too and I think that I will start d/ring in 3 weeks  
I am going to try and find the list of dates and bounce it back up as it seems to of dropped off. Don't know how long it will take me though, I've been typing this out for about 3 hours  

Lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

14th Oct - Cleo's 7th wedding anniversary

19th Oct - Cleo's holiday to Spain

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!

4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday

21st Nov - Julia's birthday

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party

1st Jan - Debs birthday

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

12th Feb - Emma's birthday

14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet

3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday

20th Mar - Shelleys birthday

April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Tricksy - so sorry about your grandad   I'm sure it meant so much for him to see you, and he's looking down at you now. Wow, d/regging so soon - lots and lots of luck!! This time should be your time.

Cathie - you sound so busy, hope you manage to relax too. Did you sort out that nasty manager?

Sam - pity you had to be in hospital again, but it's good to see they're taking such good care of you and bean. You're half way through now!

Lisa and Cleo - so glad you had good holidays. It's lovely to able to do fun things nad spend quality time with DH. 

Debs - poor you, you and DH has a really stressful time. This rollercoaster is really difficult at times. Hope it goes better next time.

Hello everyone else, sorry if I forgot anyone ...

Still no AF, I'm on day 46 now. Yesterday I called the nice consultant I saw at the hospital and asked his secretary to ask him what to do. She rang todaym he said wait another week and if no AF do another test.  If this is again negative I should make an appt with him to see what is wrong ... I can't help hoping that it's a case of bfn turning to bfp, but I find it hard to believe because I never had this happen to me, every time I was pg the test showed it. But then it always ended badly. I also begin to worry in case it's not the longed for result, but something sinister. Oh well, some more waiting now, and a little bit of hoping ...

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Got my scan and hospital appointment tomorrow morning so will update more after that but just wanted to pop in and catch up.

Rivka - Hope your AF comes soon.  Maybe you just didn't O this month and that's why AF hasn't come.

Tricksy - I'm so glad for you that you managed to see you Grandad just before he passed away.  I am so sorry.

Debs - I'm sorry again that you didn't come away from your appointment feeling more upbeat.  That is a shame.  I remember coming away from my first IVF consultation and feeling really upbeat because once again I was full of hope.  Then again at another clinic I remember coming away feeling really despondent.  I guess it all depends on who you are talking with.  Your poor old dh.  I know we think our bit is tough but I would hate to do what they have to - imagine the pressure of having someone just waiting!!!!

Check back in tomorrow after my scan.

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone

feeling much more happy with things today.  Have several plans in mind next time we go in order to get DH to produce his SA.  I think him not being able to perform threw me a bit as obviously thats a vital step in IVF!!  Also the fact that I may/may not have endo and still not knowing is affecting the way I feel about everything.  Mr V our consultant at bourn was really lovely though and took the time to explain to me what mr boto had not explained during our consultation with him regarding the cysts....or should i say cyst as apparantly he told mr v is was only one cyst.  Just think in a few weeks time i'll have had my 2nd scan and they'll be able to give me more of an idea whether i can egg share or not (blood tests pending).  If not then  
we may rob a bank in order to fund a private cycle!

Goodluck with you scan tomorrow Sam.

Thanks for the green form info Liz

Not long now till some of you start cycling!!

Love ya all xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ladies

Its really quiet on here since my holiday

Debs - Glad your feeling happier about things now,  I think its all a big rollercoaster of emotions for us and you've just got to go with the flow.  The time will fly by so quickly and before you know if you'll be starting.

Sam - Good luck with your appointment today 


Rivka - Sorry AF is mucking you around hun.........its hard not too feel hope that maybe its your turn,  I really hope next week that re-testing gets you a BFP,  Are you still having the acupuncture?  Have they said anything about the long cycle?

Liz - I'm off to see the re-make of Halloween this evening...........scarey!!!!!

Tricksy - Hope your doing ok and getting through things,  Yes it was really hard loosing my Dad so young and because it was sudden it was such a shock to me,  You don't ever forget but you learn to live with it and it does get easier you've just got to give yourself time,  I always found that after a few months everyone moves one and forgets and that is when sometimes it hurts more.  I'm here if you need me you can call me anytime and i'll pop round x
How's your hand?


This is my last day of the holiday so Dh & I are off for lunch out and shopping at Freeport and then off to see Halloween early evening..........the holiday's whizzed by 

Take care girlies
Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Faith is over her cold now which is great. Bet it wont be long till she gets another one!! I have taught her to roll back from her tummy to her back I was so proud, just spent some time rolling her back and now she has got the hang of it herself. Don't think she would of bothered if her hadn't been encouraging her ( pushy mum already Ahhhhh!!!).

Debs:
I did read that some places let you go in with dh to do his sample or he could take his own material in on a laptop, it sounds seedy but if it helps. 

Sam:
Good luck today hun I'm sure bubs is whizzing around in there.

Tricksy:
Hope you looking after yourself at this time. Not long then till you start again. I recconmend the whey protein as that is the one thing i did different on my bfp cycle.

Lisa:
Bet it seems like you never went away now eh!! Hope you are planning your next trip. I did see a clip for Hallowen I don't like the mask!!!

Rivka:
It's horrible when af plays you around like this fingers crossed it is a bfp.

Cathie:
How is the building work going bet you are just living in dust. What is it going to be used for more space for choccies?

Emma:
How are you doing hun? Hope you are keeping well. When are you going to start treatment again?

Cleo:
When are you planning another cycle? Bet you are looking forward to your holiday be nice to have some sun!!

Julia:
Do you feel better now you and dh have decided what you are doing about treatment so you can move on.

Laura:
Hope you are keeping well. My mum went to Venice a couple of months ago and loved it.

Can you add my birthday to the list 10th November it's my 30th!!!!!!!

Take care all

Liz and Faith xx xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies  

Im sorry i havent been around much, ive been having a rough time, sorry

Liz - wow good on Faith rolling over   how lovely you can spend the time showing her to do things, i bet she is growing fast? can i ask you what whey protein is? 

Lisa - hun   thank you for my pm, thank you for thinking of me. Im so glad you and dh had a lovely holiday, you both deserved it after all you have been through. I hope you enjoy today and the film, dont think i would fancy seeing a scary film, im a scardy cat   Will defo borrow the dvd if i may, do you think its worth trying before booking a flight anywhere? i mean i cant book to go away and then it dosent work, do you know what i mean xx

Piepig - sorry things didnt quite go to plan for your dh, thats awful that someone was waiting outside, how horrid for him  

Sam - i hope your scan goes well today and you can start enjoying being pg 

Rivka - im sorry af is messing you about hun, as you say you cant help but hope for a bfp, i know we all do that hun, big hugs to you 

Tricksy - how are you hun? im so sorry to hear about your Grandad, i lost my grandparents 7 years ago and they died within a month of each other which was heart breaking, i still miss them and i lost a very special auntie nearly 5 years ago, it does get easier darlin though you never stop thinking about them   So you should start d/regging in 3 weeks?? wow, we may be cycling together then hun? you going through isis to get your meds??

Cleo - "I love the ladies pants"   glad i made you laugh after a cr*p day. Hope your ok hunny  

Julia - thank you for my ******** message   weightwatchers hay? well done you all though to me you dont look like you need to loose any weight. I hope you are ok about your decision to put tx on hold, its not an easy one to make im sure  

Cath - sorry af messed you about too hun, shes so nasty sometimes, it just messes with your head i know. Not long now til new york? are you getting excited or are you too busy to even think about it?? take care xx

Shelley - hun you have been quiet too, i hope you are ok. Im sorry to hear about your work collegue, its so hard watching other people growing bigger, i know i watched 4 people at work since we have been  ttc   sending you lots of cuddles ps hows things with your sister??

Well im off to see my mum for the first time in 3 weeks today, which is a long time for us cos we have always been very close. DH rung her sunday and tried to explain why its been so hard for me talking to her, cos she just dosent ask or care about tx and it was like talking to a brick wall, will let you know the outcome! DH and i are going to try and get away for a weekend in october, think we need some time together. Had bloods done on day 4 of my cycle and they came back good, still waiting for isis to call me after the nurse said she would speak to a con about my protocol, hope its soon cos if im going to cycle this month i will start d/regging next sunday and havent got meds through yet!

I was   yesterday, walked into the shop and saw that stupid cow Kerry Katona shouting out from ok or hello (some trashy mag)  "oh no im pregnant again" that really pi**ed me off i think cos when she had her third she stated she didnt want anymore and now whe dosent want to stop at four, some people have no idea do they   sorry for that outburst but needed to share it!!

well i must get on, the new foo fighters cd has just landed on my door step and i cant wait to hear it  

 to you all
Love emma xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Me again!

Quick update, mum and i had a good chat, she still dosent want me to do tx but knows there is no other option, things are a little better now  

Isis NEVER got back to me today   im gutted cos im all up for starting d/regging next sunday but how can i without my schedule or meds?? i rung them twice today but didnt get to speak to a nurse, was told they would call me back!  

My mum thinks Isis really let me down last time, what do you think? should we try somewhere else? im confused as to what to do!!

Speak soon
Em xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

14th Oct - Cleo's 7th wedding anniversary

19th Oct - Cleo's holiday to Spain  

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!  

4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys  

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York      

10th Nov - Liz 30th!!

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday  

21st Nov - Julia's birthday  

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party  

1st Jan - Debs birthday  

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

12th Feb - Emma's birthday  

14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet

3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday  

20th Mar - Shelleys birthday  

April 2008 -  Shelley starts treatment


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'll try to whiz through some personals quickly - though I started this post at 11.30 this morning so that shows you how far I'm getting    Manic here at the moment and don't seem to have much time. Plus have a stinking cold which isn't great but ho hum, can't do much about that now. A friend is coming to help me finish off the new kitchen over the weekend. Thankfully he's ok about the fact that I havent' got further than getting the walls and floor done yet  

Lisa- must be you that gets us all gossiping then   It has been a bit quiet of late though. Enjoy your day off.

Sam - hope the scan went well today.

Tricksy - hope you're ok. Losing anybody you're close to is horrible. Sending you another massive hug - just in case you haven't had enough yet.

Liz - bless Faith. 

Rivka - sorry af is messing you about. Are you still taking the Chinese medecine? Would that affect things?

Julia - well done on going back to weightwatchers. I really should join you, though no time at the moment. 

Emma - hope your mum was ok. 

Hellooo everyone else. Sorry I've missed you off - just had a cake tin fall on my head so I'll blame that for my memory loss.

PS Next time anyone puts the list up can you put that we have an appt with Giddon on 8th October.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Done Cath  

7th Oct - Emma starts d/regging?

8th Oct - Cath appointment with Gideon

14th Oct - Cleo's 7th wedding anniversary

19th Oct - Cleo's holiday to Spain  

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!  

4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys  

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York      

10th Nov - Liz 30th!!

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday  

21st Nov - Julia's birthday  

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party  

1st Jan - Debs birthday  

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

12th Feb - Emma's birthday  

14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet

3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday  

20th Mar - Shelleys birthday  

April 2008 -  Shelley starts treatment


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello guys sorry i havent been on in a while ,not been well and laptop has been playing up.im tied so no personals tonight appart fron trisky,hun im so sorry to hear bout ur gramps sending u a big   glad u got to spend somew time with him and i bet he is watching over u and sending u lots of         energy for ur next cycle thinking of u hun.

not really been up to much i have had an upset tummy not good,im off out tomorrow night fancy dress one of the girls is leaving and she wants us to dress up in something to do with her intials  J AND B im going as betty from the flinstones one off the other girls is going as bubbles from little briton its got pubic hairs and everthing its so funny       we are all going into town its going to be so embarrasing but im gonna get hammerd    glad the meets not this sunday,im looking forward to the meet cant wait.anyway im off now.i will do personals over the weekend.hi to everyone.
lots of   shelley.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello you lovely ladies,

sorry i've not been around much. Work is hectic and we've been away again this weekend. had my follow up today with Dr lieberman and not really sure how i'm feeling at the moment. Everything is so up in the air.

Basically he said that there are numerous reasons why it didn't work. He is concerned about my fsh level and the quality and quantity of my eggs.  I produced 7 eggs and had 2 transferred. he said he would have expected more. They put back  grade 2 and a grade 3. Also is sending me for a hysteroscopy because of the spotting i have. he said the next cycle would be very different, with me going on the pill to dr then being stimulated with another drug and having hcg injections every 2/3 days after embryo transfer. He thinks i bled because i just wasn't pregnant.

All in all i have a high fsh (although i didn't think it was that high), i have endo, and i bleed early for some reason. All this meant it was failed cycle     . We have to wait to have the hysteroscopy and then go from there but there shouldn't be any reason why we don't go again in jan. If i don't get an app for my hysto b4 xmas then we'l do it privately as it seems that with my eggs i can't wait around.

Sorry for the me post, feeling a little crappy about myself at the moment. Keep telling dh he'd be better off finding someone new, someone who asn't got the ovaries of a bloody 50 yr old!! just spent a few nights with my friend her husband and their baby so feel like we have really been shown what we're missing out on.

off to drown myself in a bottle of red.

love to you all Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - darlin, where in what Dr Liberman said did he think you have the ovaries of a 50 year old hun?? im sure thats not the case, he too told me he was concerned about the quality of my eggs cos we only had 3 fertalise out of 9 collected. Please dont put yourself down hun, you can only do what you can do and the dr's will do the rest with helping you to reach that bfp. I know how hard it is but its not your fault. Sending you big hugs  

Shelley - hope you enjoy your night tonight xx

As for me, ISIS called me today and i have been told that i need to loose weight before i can cycle again   so i wont be cycling this year, i have to loose 2 stone!! Im gutted but understand that if i loose weight then it should lower the risk of ohss and the quality of my eggs should improve so therefore giving us a better chance at getting a positive. Just feel ive wasted another year ttc, the time is ticking on and its drivng me crazy   also they suggested taking metformin, what is that does anyone know??!

Sorry for the me post, love to all

Emms xxxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello my lovelies - quick catch up!

Still no net! hope everyone is ok 

Tricksy, sorry to hear about your grandad -  i firmly believe that you will see him again. Hes not suffering at all, hes just resting until you meet again (will make sense if i spoke to you personally lol).

Too much to catch up on so very lost!!

Will hopefully get back on net soon

Laura xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Angel - i'm feeling so crappy about it at the mo     . he just said that as i was so young he expected me to produce better quantity and quality and he said i have a poor ovarian reserve. This fertility lark just sucks beyond belief. i know it could all be different next time. We have just been away with our frends and its made me even more desperate for a baby of our own, feel so   . I just think dh would be better off with someone else, he wll make a fantasic dad.  

I can't beleive ISIS waited this long to tell you to lose weight   surely they should have told you that at the follow up b4 getting your hopes up of another cycle?? Sorry it hasn't worked out for you this time. Perhaps we'll cycle togther in the new year.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Cleo - So sorry your feeling so [email protected] hun,  its just so hard isn't it,  I didn't think your FSH was that high hun..........mine was 9.3 and Dr Lower told me that was a little on the high side but anything under 10 was ok?  I think the different docs now all have different theories.  I can totally understand you feeling that DH would be better off with someone else...........I wrestle with this one a lot but it really does you no good feeling like this as he loves you and married you because he wanted to spend the rest of his life with you - Please keep remembering that.  I think as well now they know how the first cycle went they can change it to suit you more it just sucks that you've got to wait around fro more tests.

Emma - I CANNOT believe they are now telling you to loose 2 stone!!!  For one you don't look like your 2 stone overweight and Secondly why didn't they say that before your first cycle??  You must feel so dissappointed as you were supposed to be cycling next month.  I was on Metformin for a year under Isis (i have Pcos) and they prescribed it for that and better egg quality)  i was taking 3 tablets a day and i lost weight on them infact since i've stopped taking them i find it hard to loose weight now.  They can give people a funny tummy but i found them fine but you can't drink on them.

Shelley - How did the fancy dress go?  Sounds like a scream   

Cath - Hope your feeling better soone and the cold goes,  Hows the new kitchen looking?  Ohhhh how lovely a brand new kitchen,  Have you got any catalogues yet for your choccies?

Liz - Glad little Faith is over her cold now,  Halloween was a big GORE fest!!!  I'm going to see "the brave one" next week that looks really good its got Jodie Foster in it.  

Julia - How are you doing hun?  Hope you've had a good weekend,  How did you get on with your ebay stuff was it any good?

Tricksy - How are you doing hun?  Hope your ok - Thinking of you and my shoulders ready if you need me.

Rivka - How are you doing?  When are you retesting?

Debs - Hope your enjoying the weekend.

Well i think i have remembered everyone. My tan is fading fast!!!     

love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

All was well with baby at my scan on Friday.  The baby is growing so much now that the scans are so not good - you can't see the whole baby on the picture.  You would have thought it would be the other way round wouldn't you.  But all was well with baby which is great.  My cervix is shortening again which is so great so I am really going to have to stick to the bedrest and keep my fingers crossed.

Cleo - I am pleased to hear that they are going to look into your irregular bleeding at long last.  Do you know when you will be having it done?

Emma - I am really sorry that your follow-up wasn't so positive.  Being told you have to loose 2 stone before you can continue with treatment must be gutting.  But I guess they want everything about you to be at tip top condition before you cycle again.  I do understand this - lots of doctors say extra weight can cause hormone problems.  Not easy for you though.  As for the Metformin - I think it is great they are giving you the opportunity to try this.  For some people it does nothing (other than give them tummy problems) but for others (like me) it does wonders.  When I was first given Metformin I didn't have periods at all.  After a couple of months on Met I started having periods again and now they are fairly regular (I'm sure I wouldn't have conceived without it).  Metformin helps people who have insulin resistance or who have ovaries that are insulin sensitive.  It should help you to loose weight and also help with egg quality.

Well I would have liked to have done a few more personals but I having the feeling I need to be lying down again so be back another day.

Sam


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Cleo - how you doing hunny? im sorry that you feel so cr*p at the moment, as for your dh, he loves you darlin, he dosent want anyone else im sure     to you   xxx

Lisa - when i started tx i was told to loose some weight before i could start which i did but i have put alot back on since having ohss and now they want me back down again but have added another stone too! what can i say, only that its gotta be done. I just wish i hadnt put the weight back on cos it means ive got more to loose   are you  back to work tomorrow?? hope your feeling ok   

Sam - thanks for the info on metformin, but im still confused as to why they have suggested it, is it a weight loss pill or a fertility drug? and why would it effect your periods?? Im so glad your scan went well hun, i hope your starting to relax a bit more, i cant imagine how your coping though!  

 everybody else

Gotta dash, sorry

Em xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

8th Oct - Cath appointment with Gideon

14th Oct - Cleo's 7th wedding anniversary

19th Oct - Cleo's holiday to Spain  

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!  

4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys  

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York      

10th Nov - Liz 30th!!

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday  

21st Nov - Julia's birthday  

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party  

1st Jan - Debs birthday  

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

12th Feb - Emma's birthday  

14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet

3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday  

20th Mar - Shelleys birthday  

April 2008 -  Shelley starts treatment


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm i a right stroppy mood and i can't get out of it!! Was going to go to the gym to try and work out some aggression but i just can't be bothered. Annoyed at myself because i know i need to try and get back into exercise andheakthy eating but all i want to do is eat crap and get drunk   .

have spent the day doing washing and harvesting some of the fruit in our garden. I've made 2 apple crumbles and am going to cean some walnuts in a bit. 

Angel - thank hun. good luck with the weight loss   .

lisa- time fles doesn't it. Hope your first day back isn't too bad.

Tricksey  - how are you hun? Has the funeral been sorted yet? love to you and dh.

Shelley - how was the fancy dress hun? Hope you had fun.

Sam - glad the scan went well. Hope daytime tv isn't becoming too tedious and driving you  . I guess xas shopping is out the window for you this year!

Julia, Cath, Rivka, Liz - hope you're all ok.

lots of love Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - sending you a big   My eggs are a problem as well, though Arianna didn't have a clue why. Maybe Giddon will look into that a bit more as I think that's more likely to be a major issue than the blood clotting. Sorry you're finding it hard to get out of this low. Sadly it takes time and there's not a lot you can do in the meantime except take each day at a time. 

Angel - what a pants thing to be told. Raj Rai said I needed to get my bmi down but didn't give me a specific target (which I'll probably get next week instead), and it's horrible to be told as it's such a difficult thing to manage to achieve. 

If you and Cleo are both cycling in the new year that will hopefully be three of us going through it together as that's when I'm aiming for. Beyond January and I'll be back at work and will be getting busy in the run up to Easter as well so I won't be able to do much so it's then or the summer.

Sam - glad the baby is growing so fast. That's what you need right now. Hope the bed rest isn't too boring for you.

Lisa - hope you're enjoying the last day of the holiday. At least the sun has stayed out for you, kind of.

Tricksy - hope you're ok.

Hello to everyone else. My friend has needed very little help with the kitchen so I'm getting on with trying to clean the main one in the house. Keep getting distracted though and am also trying to keep Mark supplied with cups of tea. I feel bad that I can't help him more but he seems ok about it and he's doing so much better a job than I would ever manage on my own. Hopefully it will be up and running by the time my leave starts.

The dogs are barking at someone walking past so better go and stop Daisy running after them. Hope you're all having a good weekend. 

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

Emma - that's such an annoying thing to be told, how do they expect you to do this?!?

Cleo - sorry you're feeling low, it's really hrad and we all struggle with the same feelings of guilt, but DH loves you and he wants to be with you, and you're gong for new tx so hopefully things wll get only better from there.

Cathie - good that 3 of you will be cycling together. I don't think of cycling now to be honest, doesn't seem to be anypoint in it if I mc them anyway ...

Lisa - enjoy showing off your tan tomorrow at work  

Sam - take care and hope the bed rest is not too much of a bother, get loads of good books and DVDs. All for a good cause anyway!

Shelley - hope your party was a laugh.

AF arrived on Friday, so no more hope about this month. DH and me have been quite stressed and grumpy this weekend and we think it's the stress of that mess up with AF. Sorry about bein grumpy here but it's sometimes really hard to be positive. Especially because AF, as always, was painful. But today already better so picking myself up. And there's always next month ...

Take care

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone

what a bunch we all are!! we all seem to be having a tough time at the moment.

I'm not too bad, thank you everyone. My Grandads funeral is tomorrow so we are leaving home at 6am to get down there in plenty of time. I'm not looking forward to it at all, for the obvious reasons and also as my cousin and auntie are going to be there are we all had a big fall out in March. I saw my Auntie last weekend and the cow bag totally blanked me all weekend   walked out of rooms when I walked in etc etc. I'm just going to stay out of the way, I really can't cope with the extra hassle. At the end of the day I have done nothing wrong and everyone except them seems to realise this, olloks to them is all I have to say. God help them tomorrow though if they start on me, my Nan will have them  

Emma - I'm so sorry you have been thrown this weight loss at the last minute. Don't go mad hun, be sensible and do it properly.

Julia - thank you so so much for my card, you are so thoughtful and a lovely friend  

Lisa - thanks hun xx 

Sorry for lack of personals, hopefully I will be able to get back to some sort of normality after tomorrow.

Take care everyone, lots of love to you all 

Tricksy xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Tricksy, I realise you have gone already, but good luck for today. Hopefully it is not going to be too hard for you. Good luck too with your aunt and cousin - if they start anything today then they obviously have no sensitivity. I hope it all goes well. Thinking of you xx

Emma, I am so cross on your behalf  . If you needed to lose weight you should have been told that either before your first attempt or during your follow up consultation. As a result of not being told you have geared yourself up for another go before Christmas, only to be told to lose weight. I only found out that weight loss would help because I asked at the follow up consultation, otherwise he would not have said anything. It infuriates me so much. Do they think we have loads of spare money under the mattress to keep on trying? I would love to lose two stone as well, so we could be weight loss buddies! (saying that, I have been doing WW this week and have not been able to shift an ounce. I eally think that going through the fake menopause has stopped me from being able to lose weight - think I might go and ask my GP!) I took Metformin in the past. It is prescribed for those with PCOS to help weight loss. Something to do with blood sugars. Not quite sure how it works but it can help for some people.

Rivka, sorry to hear that the wicked AF has been messing you about. You are entitled to be grumpy! As you say, I hope next month is better for you.

Cathie, glad your kitchen is coming along. I bet you will be so glad when it is done. Will it be finished by Christmas? Were you at the wedding fayre at Prested Hall this weekend? I was tempted to come along and get some choc but Gordon would not let me   I should thank him really  

Cleo, sorry you are feeling crap and about the news about your eggs. I think eating crap and drinking is good for your soul! If you get any motivation to go to the gym, pass some my way! I am sure your DH would not swap you for the world. Anyway, I think our DH's lives would be far too boring without us! 

Sam, fantastic news on the scan. Sounds like your little baby is doing very well in there. Any idea of the sex yet? Will they tell you if you want to know? Colchester don't tell you, but I just wondered if you were keen to find out. Take it easy, and hopefully time will fly by for you.

Lisa, I hope going back to work is not too hard for you, and that you still have some tan to show off! I am trying to ignore ebay at the moment, although my neice and nephew have told me some Xbox games they want so will be looking out for them. I asked them if they wanted one new game for Christmas or two or three second hand ones, and the answer was two or three used ones which I can understand! Therefore more time on ebay, but I suppose I can suffer it!

Shelley, sorry you have been unwell, hope it was nothing too awful. Glad to see you back online, it was quiet without you! How is your decorating coming along? I am really looking forward to our next meet up, and meeting your dog too.

Debs, hope you are ok, when has your DH got to go back? I hope you can get something sorted. Can you phone him while he is in there? Perhaps a bit of "dirty talk" might do the trick, although he probably won't have enough hands for a phone, sample bottle and doing the business too!!   

Laura, glad to see you back, hope all is well with you. Have you any news on when your down regging is starting? Hopefully you will be starting soon.

I hope I have not missed anyone. James is driving me nuts at the moment - he will only wear the same colour tshirt that daddy has got on - he is only 3 and is already being fussy with what he wears! I dread to think what he will be like when he is 13!! We went to see his cousins on Saturday, and he had such a fantastic time with them, that it made me think about my decision and whether we ought to go for one more try with ICSI. I feel really bad that he will grow up without siblings, as playing with mummy and daddy is never the same as when children play together. Anyway, it is all too much to think about, so our final decision is still waiting to be made, and it is driving me nuts!!

Hope everyone is well.  

See you soon.

Love Julia  xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi again,

Just a quickie from me today. 

All going well for me here.  Doing lots of resting, boring though that may be.  And no, we haven't found out the sex and won't be.  Really don't care what we have so thought we may as well leave it as a surprise.

Emma - Metformin is actually licensed to treat diabetes!  But somehow or other they found out that it also helped people who have PCOS in that it helps with insulin resistance (believed to be the cause of PCOS in many).  This means that it stabilises wacky blood sugar levels which can cause some of us to have wacky hormones which can cause weight gain and infertility.  Sorry the whole PCOS/hormones/insulin subject is hard to explain.  Has PCOS ever been mentioned to you?  Some of the symptoms are irregular periods, high LH, weight gain, hair and skin problems.  If you have PCOS you are also at a much increased risk of OHSS.  If you do a search on the web you can find out loads of info about metformin.

Can't remember who mentioned the Kerry Katona thing but I had to say how much I agree.  If Kerry Katona isn't on the front page of OK then Jordan is and the only thing they are doing is talking about their baby/pregnancy/baby name.  It is ridiculous.  I think every one of us would have a much more interesting story to tell.

Sam


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quickie cos im at work  

Girls i dont have PCOS so i just dont understand  

Tricksy - thinking of you today hun, how horrible having the worry of a cow of an aunt there, family rows - been there done that! just makes it all the more upsetting.  

Will be back later for more personals

Em xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Emma, I have seen your Ticker so thought I would try and add mine again. Thanks for your message helping. Here goes ....


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - hope today went ok and your aunt behaved like an adult. 

Emma - doesn't sound like Metformin would help you much if you don't have PCOS. Some girls on the Belly Buddies thread have got reductil or xenical from their gp and say that helps. You have to ask permission, but the belly buddies thread is good for support.

Julia - how was the e-bay shopping today? I bought loads and loads of cookery books on there a few years ago but have run out of space so only get bits for the choc there now. I love it though have bought things as daft as a voice activated tv remote for dh to an oven.

Sam - sorry resting up is boring for you, though you can at least tell yourself it's in the best cause. 

Rivka - hope you're feeling more upbeat today. It's hard when things are so up and down but you have your lovely dh for support.

How are the rest of you? Just popping on briefly before I head into the kitchen to break the back of the cleaning. I got half way through a deep clean last night before I gave up and had a bath instead. I need to finish it today as I have to work in there briefly later and all evening tomorrow.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Grrr, starting to get annoyed now. I can't do it!!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

It was [email protected] going back to work today..........wot a bummer!!!!  the only thing keeping me going was i need to go there to pay for the next holiday    God it was soooooooo hard getting up!!!!  Plus my tans nearly gone already due to the bad weather........i will be having to do a St Tropez fake one soon  

Tricksy - Hope it was ok (as it can be) today and that your Aunt was behaving, I wished that you had a sunnier day today and it always seems to rain at funerals - Thinking of you today x

Cath - Did you sort out that problem with your Manager?

Rivka - So sorry af arrived hun and that you and DH werre not feeling yourselfs this weekend,  Hope you feel better soon hun

Sam - Totally agree about that SMUG wotsit Kerry Ketona on the mags........opps i'm pregnant again!!!!        

Julia - I think i will have to give ebay a try      I think with deciding not to try anymore its not easy,  Some days you think its the right decision and then other days you think its not,  I suppose seeing James with other chldren will make you think more,  My friend chose only to have one child and she says she feels guilty because her son will be an only child its a real hard one what to do.

Cleo - Are you still feeling [email protected]?  Its horrible when you get in those moods,  I get them a few days after my period starts and i'm like a woman possessed   I think its hormonal but i just cannot snap out of it.............hope you feel better soon.

Emma - I don't know why there saying Metformin if you havent got pcos,  I was on it for a year and it made me feel fine and i lost quite a bit of weight while i was on it but that was down to "insulin resistance"  Maybe it is a new idea to help with egg quality?

Well better go,  my diet starts today and i'm hungry......need my tea.

lots of love 
Lisa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia - you may have too many characters used up on your profile to put a ticker on as well. 

Lisa - I kind of sorted the problem in that I asked around people I work closely with and they all said he was a prat and was talking out of his   so I've left it. Only a month till I'm off for 3 months anyway.

Sorry you had a pants day at work.


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I'm new to this website but not new to ISIS.  I got referred in January and had IVF in June which unfortunatley failed.  We are not sure why as no rhyme or reason.  I have just had FET (saturday) and the test is due on 13th October.  Getting very worried and anxious about it all at the moment.

Any advice would be gratefully received.

Livvy xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

well feeling much better today!!    . Been to work which was ok, then even managed to go to the gym tonight!! Think you were right Lisa, i got af on friday so i think that on top of the follow up meeting just sent my hormones all over the place.

Also spoke to my head today about my next tx and time off. Seems if i want time off i may have to take it as unpaid or go sick. Not sure what to do really  

tricksey - i hope everything went smoothly today, thinking of you.  

Lisa - first days back are awful aren't they? but at least you can start planning the next one now! Where do you fancy?? AF arrived dead on time this month which i was surprised about as it was my first proper one since ivf failed. I guess thats why i have been so moody. 

Sam - glad you're ok hun. Kerry Katona needs to just close her mouth once in a while. I can't stand her. Fair enough she's having a baby but do we all really need to hear about it. I read an artical she had written in her gossip column about the Macanns, she was judging them. I just thought people in glass houses..... 

Julia - is it just that your ticker won't display on the bottom of your messages? I had loads of trouble trying to get a ticker when i was counting down til testing, turns out i was clicking the wrong type of ticker   I hope you get it sorted, its really frustrating when everyone else has one!!

Cath - i hope you managed to get the kitchen finished, i hate housework!! Did you say that you would be down regging with the pill next cycle?? thats what Gidon said that i would be doing. 

Emma - how you feeling today hun?? I can't help with the metformin questions but can't beleive they didn't explain why they were putting you on it. Hope you're ok hun. 

Livvy -    welcome to the thread hun. We're a friendly bunch!! Wishing you lots of luck with your tx hun. You don't give much away in your post, would be good to hear more about you.

  rivka, sheley, deb and anyone else i've missed!!

Its a bit  tonight me thinks!!!


Love to all Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Livvy, welcome to our group. As Cleo says, we are a friendly bunch. How many embies have you got on board? Good luck with the waiting. 

Cathie, thanks, I have reduced some of the info at the bottom of my post. I hope that helps! If not I am giving up!!

Cleo, well done for going to the gym. Which one do you go to? I am thinking of joining a gym again, just so that I can pay them loads of money and not go. I quite fancy going swimming but not sure if I still will when it is cold and wet outside and nice and warm and snuggly indoors - like tonight really!

Tricksy, I hope today went well and everyone was well behaved.

Have a nice evening everyone. I am just watching Nigella and drooling over her chocolate squares. Mmmmmm


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Everyone.

Thanks for your kind welcome to the thread.

Here is the short version of the story: Referred to ISIS in January as DH has low count and no much motility (might add no problems with me).  Went through IVF in June, 11 eggs, 8 fertilised and 2 put back but BFN.  Not sure why and the ISIS were very surprised.

Had 3 thawed this time and 2 put back on Saturday.  I think one was a grade 1 with 5 cells and the other one was grade 2 with 4 cells.

The one issue I am worried about is that I have heard a lot of people who had a natural cycle also had cyclogest.  I was told not to have anything.  Is this usual.

I am sitting at home worrying all the time about being able to do anything.  I haven't driven, lifted anything etc as they said best to avoid.  Am I being too paranoid?

DH and I are both 30 so assuming age is not a factor.

Just praying for a BFP!!!!

Got dogs and horses too and that is a killer not being able to do anything with them either.  Best to wait until the 2 WW is over and done with.

Livvy xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello my lovelieas,  omg what wicked night i had saturday,we all looked wicked especialy one off the girls dressed up as bubbles from little briton she looked just like her i got hammerd and i proper fell over in the club legs in the air and everything hanging out        it makes me   every time i think about it        i have got some wicked photos i will show u at the meet u we all     it must have been good as some  bits i dont remember omg     .

livvy.hi hun and welcome ,lots off       vibes to u hun good luck.

cleo.hun whats up ,u know how much rich loves u and u have to love u too.sending u a big  

trisky.hi hun hope all goes well tomorrow thuinking off u lots  

julia.bless james how sweet he wants to be just like daddy    kia is getting excitted to about meeting u all i just hope she behaves her self and the decorating is getting ther and will be finished before the meet (i hope)  

sam.glad babby is doing well just u rest lots it will be worth it in the end lot off   to u hun.

sorry but im so tied will finish personals tomorrow lots off   to u all not long now till the meet.shelley.


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Shelley.  Sounds like you had a great weekend.

I notice that you dh has low count and low motility.  We were looking at ICSI but nearing the time, he had another count and it had gone up (previously below 1 million) and motility increased slightly so were able to go down the IVF route which they prefer.

Fingers crossed and enjoy your time of fun.

Livvy xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shelley, your weekend sounds fantastic, can't wait to see the piccies! 

Livvy, my DH has low motility sperm, and we went for ICSI which unfortunately did not work. A friend of mine's hubbie had a low count with low motility, but the next month it was fine and she was preggers within a couple of months. They thought it was because he had pneumonia which knocked them all out for a while. My DH is now cutting out all alcohol (since early July) and I think is going to test again at the weekend to see if this has made any difference.

Julia xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Hi Livvy and welcome to the ISIS thread.  Hope you are not finding it too confusing with the getting to know everybody.  I know it can be a bit of a nightmare at first because it seems that everyone knows each other well and you think you will never remember who's who.  But I'm sure you will soon get to know us all.  Just to let you know about me - I did IVF 5 times (all BFN).  5 goes I decided was enough but almost as soon as I "gave up" I fell pregnant naturally but miscarried.  After that I decided to concentrate on ttc naturally and I think about a year or so later I fell pregnant again.  I am now 22 weeks pregnant.

As for whether you are worrying too much about what to do and what not to do, well my personal opinion is that IVF is a bit of a lottery and it doesn't matter much what you do.  I think the important thing is to stick to what you are comfortable with.  I nearly always did the bed rest thing for a couple of days after ET simply because it made me feel I was doing everything I could to help those embies stick around.  Of course it is typical that when I did eventually fall pregnant I was moving house at the time so doing loads of lifting, cleaning etc.  So good luck whatever you decide.

Emma - PCOS or not you may still have blood sugar level problems.  And so metformin could still help you.  Even if it doesn't help with the weight loss it will help with improving egg quality and some say helps with reducing the likelihood of OHSS.  When I first started taking it I felt slightly nauseas and so my appetite really shrank.  The feeling didn't last long but what a better way to start a diet!

Hi to everyone else.

Sam


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Everyone.

Thanks Sam and Julia for your advice.  I think I am just about getting to grips with it all.  Great news you fell naturally.  Hope all goes well with the pregnancy.

I am trying to take this easy at the moment but easier said than done!!  the one thing that worries me is that alot of people have been prescribed cyclogest after the FET (natural cycle) and I haven't.  I don't know whether or not I should call ISIS and ask.  I don't them to think I am questioning them.  I am sure if I needed it I would have been told but there is that niggling feeling in the back of my mind.

Now on day 3 after transfer.  Am I right in saying that as my embies were frozen on day 3 that I am 6 days in and therefore implatation may be around now?  So confused by it all.  I have had the odd period type pain but nothing else.  Wonder if that is good news or not.  Do you know what ISIS success rate is for FET?

Thanks

Livvy xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

This is the second time I'm typing this out as the bloody laptop just had a flip out and lost by bloody post   Not a happy bunny  

Right as I was saying....... thank you all so much for your messages, texts, card (thanks Julia xxx) and kind words. Yesterday was as ok as it could of been I think. It didn't start of well with a 5 3/4 hour journey down there, we were worried at one point that we were going to be too late but luckily we had left stacks of time and it was alright. I gave my Aunt and Cousin a very wide berth and totally ignored them, they did the same. There was a bit of an atmosphere at times to say the least but at least there were no arguments. I think that my Grandad must of been watching yesterday as my Cousin did take her b/f who my Grandad had said that he did not want at the funeral and they got seperated from the 'convoy' and missed the service   Unfortunatley my other cousins missed it too though. We had a better journey back, only 4 hours. We both took the day off work today as we are totally exhausted, not sure how we are going to manage work tomorrow though  

I had another horrible shock today. I rang Isis to get the results of my blood tests (Day 2) and my FSH level is 12.7   Gemma is going to speak to Gideon on Friday when he next comes in but it looks like we will not be able to start d/r'ing this month   I am gutted and totally shocked. My FSH last year was 7.6 so goodness knows whats going on. I am hoping and praying that it is down to stress but it has totally and utterly fcuked everything up as hubby has to book his time off work so far in advance and if we put it back a month its all over Christmas....not practical at all so its now looking like January   I feel like I've been smacked in the stomach. Has anyone else had high levels that have come down?? 

Livvy - Welcome to the thread, good luck on your 2WW, I see that you have horses too and are from Great Horkesley. I've got my ponio in G.H, where abouts are you? pm me if you prefer to. When you get your bfp are you going to turn your horses away or will you still ride? I didn't ride in my last 2WW, it was terrible  

Sorry its a me post (yet again  ) I am going to have a little look around and see what I can find out about these raised levels, be back later.

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

tricksy - so sorry darlin' you are having an awful time lately.  if they say can cycle will you go ahead or will you postpone in hopes of your fsh coming down?

livvy - hi and goodluck with your 2ww.  i've not cycled yet so have no advice re:cyclogest other than it can't hurt to ask isis and then at least you'll be able to stop worrying about it.

shelley - sounds like you had a great time...look forward to seeing piccies in nov.  are we all bringing a dish again?

cleo - great to hear your feeling better again and planning for your next cycle, do you have limited sick leave you can take?

lisa - gutted to be back at work huh....first days back after a holiday are always the worst.

cath - did you finish cleaning your kitchen?  I had a major blitz on my house this weekend just gone...feels so much better now the house is tidy, its been a mess for so long while we've been decorating the lounge.

emma - can't help with metaformin either....did they not explain why they were putting you on it?  good luck with the weight loss....seems awful that they let you get your hopes up for cycling before telling you and adding on an extra stone as well...mean!

sorry i know thats not everyone....will try and catch up with the rest of you later.


just gonna do a quick update on me...have an appointment on thurs for a scan to assess the state of my ovaries to see if i will be able to produce enough eggs for egg share.

also gave blood tonight and was dreading it as i had to tick the box saying that i'd had investigations/tests since my last donation and wasn't looking forward to telling a stranger why....was seen by a male nurse and when i told him what i'd had done and why he was really lovely - he said that i was fine to donate but that when i was cycling i probably wouldn't be cos of all the hormones etc so hopefully today would be the last time they'd see me for a while cos he hoped it would work and that then i wouldn't be able to donate until 9 months after baby was born.....was so nice for someone i didn't even know to wish us luck.

xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

UPDATED LIST

4th Oct - Deb scan to assess ovaries

8th Oct - Cath appointment with Gideon

14th Oct - Cleo's 7th wedding anniversary

19th Oct - Cleo's holiday to Spain 

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present! 

4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys  

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York    

10th Nov - Liz 30th!!

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday  

21st Nov - Julia's birthday  

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party  

1st Jan - Debs birthday  

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

12th Feb - Emma's birthday  

14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet

3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday  

20th Mar - Shelleys birthday  

April 2008 -  Shelley starts treatment


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Livvy - Hello and welcome to the isis Board,  everyones really nice on here and dont worry you'll soon get to remember who everyone is,  I hope your FET brings you a BFP!  When i did my FET in Aug i had cyclogest but i did a medicated cycle i think if you do a natural cycle they don't give you it but not sure.  
A bit about me i've now had 3 failed ivfs, one m/c and loads of IUI's and monitored cycles and now have come to the very hard decision of not having any further treatment.  So i'm just hoping for a little miracle 

Tricksy - Hope your recovering from your journey,  its a long way isn't it,  we've done it in a day to Bournemouth and its knackering let alone all the emotional stress you were under too,  Glad your Aunties didnt start any stuff.  Sorry i can't help at all with the high FSH levels.........I've only had mine checked once and they never re-checked.  I'm soooooo sorry that you might have to cancel hun - do they do that then if its too high? its all you need at the moment isn't it,  Maybe stress can have an effect on things - Hope you get it sorted.

Cleo - How are you feeling now?  Thats a right bummer that on your next cycle you'll have to take unpaid leave or go off sick - I don't know whether i told you but my last job (with my evil boss) i asked for unpaid leave for IVF (just 4 weeks off) and she wouldn't let me do it and i ended up leaving cos we had a big row,  In hindsight i wished i'd just gone off sick now,  Maybe when its time go to the GP and get him to sign you off it might be the easiest thing to do.  
I think sometimes after treatment AF's do settle down and i also find that they're not so painful now as they used to be strange.
Not long now till you go away hun.........bet you can't wait......have you got room for a big one in your suitcase  

Shelley - Your night out sounds like a right laugh..........looking forward to seeing the pics.

Cath - Is your kitchen all finished now?  Glad all your work mates think that Manager is a pr!ck too.

Debs - God that scan has come round quickly!!!  Hope you get good news,  and well done you for giving blood..........ahh bless that nurse


Well girls i went to see "Michael Clayton" tonight and oh my god!!!! George Clooney is soooooooooooooooooo lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll leave you with that thought
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi

Lisa - sorry to hear about your failed attempts.  They say a rest is good so all the luck in the world to you.  

thanks to everyone for the kind welcomes.  I can see I will be on here a lot.  I am at hope until the results and getting so bored it is unbelievable!!  There is only so much "daytime" television you can watch.  Mind you, I do enjoy the old Murder She Wrote!!

If you have any tips on curing boredom, please let me know.

Take care everyone.

Livvy xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Lisa - it does seem to have gone fairly quickly doesn't it.....its been about 20 days since the last scan and the scan i'm having done is the one by bourn hall to see if i'm suitable for egg share, still have to wait another cycle for repeat one from mr boto.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello my lovelies,omg how quite we all are at the moment take it none off us have much going on!! i havent been up to much but me and greg have next week off ,we was going to go away but we need to get the dinning room done before u all come here,so we are going to stay home the first part off the week then try to go away for a long weekend ,any ideas of somewhere nice to go?really want to go to new york but its so expensive to get there.
  is it to early for us to all start doing a list for the meet?really looking forward to seeing u all again not long now,we will have to decide what we are going to do for the christmas meet up as we will need to get something booked up ,and think we should do it somewhere in the middle as some people have got a bit off a drive ,what do u all think?.
  still havent spoken to my sister but my niece was in the evening gazette last week and was on anglia news as she opened the childrens garden at the colchester general childrens ward ,but i missed the one on the news but got the paper cut out she is so cute i miss her very much     .

livvy.hello hun how are u doing hope them embies are well tucked in now,have u got names for them as the girls name theres?so this is ur second go?did they tell u why it did not work first time?im so scared it wont work for us first time ,but u would think that if we are ok and its just the men that have the problem we would have a bigger chance of it working but as people have said before its such a lottery ,but im doing as much as i can now to give us a better chance ,did u diet or do anything extra to help?well take spk soon.

hi to everyone hope ur all well ,oh laura when do u start ur treatment then,as u havent said much more  about it hope ur ok.really cant wait to see u all again .
    lots off    shelley.


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Everyone.  Hope you are all well.

Shelley - Don't worry too much about the treatment.  They did not give me a reason as to why it did not work first time.  I have a funny feeling it was the drugs.  As I was away for my baseline scan, they kept me on the burserelin for a further 2 weeks.  After the egg collection, I have a very bloated stomach and didn't feel the best but they still did the transfer 3 days later.  As you say, I think it is up to mother nature.  I didn't go on any special diet on the run up.  Its good to stay healthy though and don't forget your folic acid!!!

I have kept things a bit easier this time round and stayed at home and not done much so that way, I cannot blame it on anything if it does not work.  

I got a bit worried last night as  I had a couple of tiny spots of blood after some "period like" pains.  I spoke to Gemma at ISIS this morning and it may be implantation bleeding , I hope.  Alot of people say that implantation blood is brownish and mine was bright red but this can happen apparently!!!  Has anyone else had that.  Fingers crossed it was implantation bleeding.  They have now put me on the cyclogest to support the implantation too.  

I have named m embies Tobey and Isla as they are our chosen names.  I talk to them all the time.  How sad am I!!!!!  

Love to you all.

Livvy  xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi ya everyone, we are quite this week  

Livvy - Your not mad at all giving your embrys names, I think that we have all done it   the spotting does sound good to be honest, implantation would be around now so fingers crossed for you    

Shelley - Sorry that you are missing your little neice so much, it must be so hard for you   I hope that you have a lovely week off next week, why not look on lastminute.com or similar and see if you can get any inspiration on where to go. New York sounds good to me though! I don't think that its too early to start doing a list for the meet. I'm not sure what to bring though, don't know if people want to cous cous or tuna rice again   its only 4 weeks away I think?? 

Sorry its a short one but I'm sneaking on at work!

Take care everyone, see you soon

Tricksy xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

We'll I've just got back from my scan, my left ovary is fecked - i have an endometrioma there and also a fluid filled cyst somewhere on the tubes on the left as well.  apparantly the endometrioma is borderline in size for them to ignore it.  However, my right ovary is beautiful!!  no problems and lots of lovely follicles.  apparantly I have enough follicles on the right to be considered for egg share, but they are concerned that they would be relying on one ovary, so they are gonna think about it and let us know.  they have suggested I consider getting something done about the endometrioma as well.  Should have a letter from them in the next week or so telling us what they think and what to do next.  Am feeling quite positive cos I was worried they'd find more problems and the egg share would be a definate no, but the fact that they are considering us is good news.  Think a laparoscopy is the next step.

personals later xxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all!

So glad it is thursday and i have tomorrow off!! just drowning in school work at the moment.

Piepig - glad you are feeling positive about your tx. it was my left ovary that was the problem one too, that was the one stuck to my pelvic wall. When it came to ivf i was really worried that it would be a problem as i had endo removed from it and they dislodged it from my pelvic wall. But it was fine!! Couldn't beleive it, at one point it was even producing more follies than my right one!! laps aren't that bad either, i've had two now. fingers crossed for good news about egg sharing hun.

tricksey - you are having a run of it aren't you hun??   . really sorry about your FSh level. I think stress plays a major part of it. mine was 9 point something at its highest and it really worries me that its going to rise. hopefully with some relaxation and not falling off your horse it will come back down.

Shelley - so sorry you're missing your niece it must be sooo hard. can't you see her at your mums?? I'm feeling better now about things. I know dh loves me but i just feel to blame....... well i am to blame. i mean he could go and have kids with someone else, i know he doesn't want to but he could. Its wierd how life turns out, if he had met someone else he might have a family by now. new york sounds fab by the way. perhap Cath could give you some advice as she is off there soon, lucky b*ggers!!!

Lisa - if you can squash in my case you're welcome to come hun   You don't look that heavey. i can't wait now, it should be so good, a real chance to relax. i hope the weather isn't too bad, not expecting a heatwave but wearing shorts would be nice. 

Livvy - hope you're ok and the 2ww isn't driving you too nuts!! glad they prescribed you cyclogest, you would have thought they would have done that anyway.

Angel- you've been very quiet hun, are you ok?? i love the ladies bras    
hello to cath, rivka, julia, sam and anyone else i've missed.

Lots of love and may the stork be with us all very soon!!!
Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

All is well with me - in fact I am starting to feel a bit less achey so I am keeping my fingers crossed that this will continue and that I won't have to be on bed rest for the rest of my pregnancy.  Can't wait to get out shopping.

Piepig - I'm glad to hear that the scan was OK and that egg share might still be on.  A friend of mine cycled at Bourne Hall and though she got a BFN she was happy that she was well looked after.

Tricksy - I do know that your FSH can fluctuate from month to month which is why some clinics will always test you on the cycle that you commence IVF.  Not sure that the ISIS do this though?  There are lots of ladies on the ARGC with FSH on the high side and they used to go and have there's tested each month and had to be ready to start cycling the month they got a good reading.  Will the ISIS test you again next cycle or if not could you get your GP to do it?  I can't remember what it was (wheatgrass or some other natural concoction but a lot of the ladies on there swore by it to get their levels down).  It is probably just be a bad month for you though as you never had a problem producing good eggs last time you did IVF did you.

Livvy - When is official test day for you and will you be sticking to it?    I think cramping followed by spotting is a very positive sign!!!!  I had both when I got my BFP and the bleeding was bright red - it didn't last long, just a few spots on a panty liner really.  At first I thought it was my period come early but when it stopped I knew it had to be a good sign as I have never had that happen before.

Hi to everyone else.

Sam


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Girls

Thanks for your positive vibes.  Feeling a little bit more optimistic   but not too much just in case.  It was very strange today and both my dogs would not leave me alone.  They were both cuddled up to me on the sofa resting their heads gently against my stomach.  Maybe they know something we don't!!   And for 2 large dogs, they are being extremely gentle and sensitive.

Piepig - Fingers crossed for the egg share.  Nice that you are staying positive  .  Best way to be.

Sam - Glad you are feeling better.  Bed rest must be a nightmare for you.  My official test date is next saturday, 13th October.  I will be sticking to it (I hope!)  No major urges to far!!  

Tricksy - Have no idea about FSH levels but would be great if anyone has time to explain a bit more.  (sorry, being dumb!!)    It was lovely to breifly meet you today.  Hope I didn't hold up your ride!  You mare is lovely.

Hi to everyone else.

Lot of love

Livvy xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie from me as I'm skiving off the kitchen and still have lots to do before the farmers market in COlchester in the morning. Thankfully dh is doing it so I just have to act as chauffeur and can get on with other bits the rest of the day.

Livvy - welcome to the thread. Sending you lots of    Spotting is definitely a good sign. And you're not mad for giving your embies names. My last two were Batfink and Karate as Channel 5 were showing it at about that time and it was one of dh's faves as a kid. 

Tricksy - what a poop week you're having. I think you're probably right in thinking the stress hasn't helped. You've had so much on your plate recently that levels are bound to be up and down. 

Sam - glad things are improving.

Cleo - hope you are able to enjoy your day off tomorrow. 

Piepig - sorry to hear about your left ovary, though great news they're still considering you and haven't just said no.    for a decision in your favour.

Julia - Forgot to reply to your ? about Prested Hall. We were there, or rather dh was. It looks lovely from the internet site. You must have had an amazing wedding there. 

Lisa - kitchen isn't quite finished yet. We just realisedthe plumber forgot to put a drain for the sink in so I have to wait till he's done that before I can fix everything properly. It's looks like a kitchen now though which is a start. How are you doing? Glad ytou enjoyed George Clooney - I don't know what it is about him but he's probably top of my hunk list.

Shelley - it must have been lovely to see your neice in the paper and on tv, though sad that you're not in touch still. Is there no chance your sis will ease up a bit? What kind of place are you thinking of going for a weekend away? You could always go on something like the Ryanair website and see what flights you can get for a penny and just go where it takes you. A group from my office are off to Salzburg next week having done that. Dublin is great for a quick getaway and isn't too expensive.

Angel - how are you?

Liz - hello.

Rivka - how are things? Is dh better now? hope you're ok. 

Not much going on with me. Busy with work and choc this week. Thought I was going to collapse mentally yesterday but dh has talked me back into a more optimistic mood. Just really tired and can't see how we're going to get everything done that needs doing but he's got me now thinking that I can only do what I can do and its better to stop a bit short than to get overstressed about it all.

Choc is calling so I'll say bye for now and hopefully be back tomorrow. If not, have a fab weekend.

Cathie x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning all,

Blimey isn't it cold   this morning, my hands were freezing down at the stables at 7am   Its going to be a nice day though so mustn't knock it too much. What are you all up to this weekend? We have not got too bad a one, I am making the most of the weather and riding as much as I can. I'm having a lesson tonight, will ride in the morning and on Sunday too and then on Sunday afternoon we are going to a friends in Frinton for lunch. Never been to Frinton before but its going to be handy as we are planning on going to Frinton beach with the horses soon so we can have a little reccy while we are down there. We might go out to dinner on Saturday night, there is a new(ish) chineses that I want to try, its called Banquet 1410 and is on the old A12 between Tolgate and Marks Tey, it looks realy nice and the menu looks very yummy  

Livvy - Sorry it was such a brief meet yesterday, its really weird but when I saw you coming out from the yard I knew it was you   I didn't realise until last night that the reason the guy I was with did not come back was he used to be the head groom at Georges, he left about 3 years ago. When he came back down here, from up north, he came to our yard not Georges and he has had some funny looks from George and bless him I think he was hiding   I thought that it was strange!!! I will pm you my mobile number so if you are about drop me a text/give me a call and we can have a cuppa. Would you like to come to our next meet? All of the girls on here get together every couple of months or so at one of our houses and spend the afternoon yacking for England   We all take some food with us and scoff our faces and it has been known for a few bottles of wine (and champagne!) to be sunk as well. We are next meeting on 4th November.

Cathie - I bet you will be glad when the kitchen is all done and you finish work for 3 months, that will take a lot of the pressure off you, you do always seem mentally busy. Can you bring a sample of your Christmas table decs and chocs with you to Shelleys please? I like the look of them from your website, they look great. When do you finish work?

Sam - I am hoping that stress is a factor in my levels being so high. When we had our cycle in June, I got 11 eggs, 10 fertilised initially and I had 2 perfect blasts but none to freeze, Isis seemed very happy with it so fingers crossed its a blip. I will go and have a look at the ARGC thread and see what they do. Gemma will ring me today, hopefully, after she has spoken to Gideon. I am pretty sure that they will say I can't cycle this month. To be honest though I'm not sure if I would want to now as the Zita West book says that the chances of the ivf working with levels that high are pretty remote. I'm not sure its worth the stress and financial drain of doing it if the chances are not good? oh I don't know. Its really good  to hear that you are doing well and I am amazed that you are nearly 23 weeks now   how is your bump coming on?? 


Cleo - Hows you hun? lucky you being off today. How I hauled my **** out of bed this morning I'll never know, it was a really struggle. I'm very envious of you probably snuggled up on the sofa watching crap tv   I remembered that you had had high fsh levels too and wondered what yours was. I think that i will look into the chinese herb stuff as well and I'll let you know how I get on.

Julia - How are you feeling? It was lovely that you popped round last weekend, thank you so much. We must sort out going out for that curry, time just zooms by and before you know it Christmas will be here, its something like 86 days   

PiePig - Blimey you have had a couple of weeks of it too havn't you! Why is life so stressful and never straight forward   I have got everything crossed for you, I am sure that you will be fine and you will be accepted as an egg donor. Take care hun and keep your chin up xxx 

Shelley - Have you decided where to go away yet? The Ryan Air idea is great if you want to grab a cheapy somewhere

Lisa - Hows the rest of your week gone? the first week back at work after a holiday is terrible, everything seems to be twice as bad as before you went away, but as you say, keep working to pay for the next holiday. Have you got any idea on where you want to go next? 

Emma -  hope your ok hun, you've gone very quiet? 

Liz - Hows your little pickle doing? Hope your ok too, bet your looking forward to Christmas, what are you going to get Faith?? 

Rivka -   to the old with for messing you about so much, hope that you are feeling a little better now

Well I had better go, I am at work   no one else here yet luckily!!

Catch up soon, take care everyone

Tricksy

ps - re Christmas meet up, I'm easy and don't mind when, where etc. I'm quite happy with a meal out or whatever else is suggested


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all!!

its so nice having today off but i have loads to do and i've only just got out of bed   . Still trying to sort out our oz visa, its turning into a bit of a pain. You might remember me mentioning that the type of visa we want to go over on has been cancelled so now we either need to wait until they go back on their decision which could be after xmas, or look at applying under a different type of visa. Both options are just hard work and a pain in the  . Just wih something we wnated to do with our life was easy!!!

Tricksey - 7am        Yes i was snuggled up til 10     Acyually anoyed with myself as need to get on. It must be nice though having a horse, my sil has one and our neighbours do.

Cath - your dh right, you can only do what you can do. I've really tried to take tht attitude recently. IVF really puts life in to perspective. Work is really hectic but i jut think well i work hard and i can't give any more so it will have to do. take time for you too hun. Not long til NY!!


Just thinking about the xmas meet. Should we arrange something soon as ots of places get boked up quick if its a block booking. Did we decide on a a date? Are Dh's coming?? I know we have gregs party on the 8th (if thats still ok shelley??) Are we doing something else as well? I'm always up or a meet!!!
Love to you all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - I'm with you there, we certainly need to decide what we are going to do soon. I sort of forgot that we are all getting together on 8th December   I didn't forget the date, just forgot we were all going to be there!!! I am booked up on 14th & 15th December already as I am sure some of you are too, if Shelley does not mind shall we 'use' Gregs Party for our Christmas meet up? Know its reallly cheeky but it does make sense


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all, sorry this is ony a brief message as I am rushing about here there and everywhere today. Personals later.

That is a good idea Tricksy about our Christmas meet up. I think it would be a nightmare trying to find an evening that everyone can do, and trying to find somewhere that would have us all. I think a lot of places are getting booked up too. 

Cleo, before I forget, a friend of a friend has an interview to come and work at your school. Her name is Vanessa. She said she liked your school as everyone was really friendly  

Oooh, gotta rush. I'll post later.

Julia xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Julia - are you sure its our school??   I'm at the juniors and i didn't think we had any jobs going. is she a teacher or an lsa? i know the infants school is looking for staff. If its the infants school or ours for that matter tell her not to bother!! the infants school is terrible, one of our teachers worked there for a term and left because it was that bad. They were on notice to improve. Sorry to be a bit dramatic but the infants school is really that bad. Our school is friendly enough but there are a few problems, if you want to know more i'll pm you. 

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening All,

Hope your ok? Gemma rang me today and I've posted this in Peer Support hoping for some advise, yours is greatly appreciated too

Evening everyone,

I am desperate for some advise as my clinic do not seem to want to commit.

The story goes......I had my first cycle in June this year, I was on 200 of Puregon and I got 11 egg, 10 of which fertilised. We went for Blasto's but lost all but 2, which were, apparentley absolutley perfect. Everyone had high hopes, in fact the embryologist banked his 'balls' that it was going to work. Unfortunatley for him it didn't work. At our follow up I was told that I was just unlucky and next time, if we cycled, then I would be supported more after e/t with HGC injections every 3-4 days (maybe 5 days, not quite sure).

We were/are planning on starting to cycle again starting in a couple of weeks so I had my 2 day bloods done last week. My FSH was 12.7 which was a huge shock as it was 7.6 last year/beginning of this year when I was last tested. My oestradiol levels were 132 so that was ok. The nurse who gave me the results said that she would speak to the Consultant today and see what he suggested. I have researched it on the net and it doesn't look like its a good idea to try when my levels are so high, however, she range back today and the Consultant is happy for me to cycle but will up my Puregon to 450 this is obviously over double plus adds over £1000 to the cost of our treatment.

Now the money is not so much of an issue (don't mean to sound flippant but I'm sure you know what I mean) its the emotional drain and strain of going through the cycle if we havn't got much chance of it working. I asked the nurse if she thought it was a better idea to wait and see if the levels dropped and she said that she could not advise either way She did say that there was no gaurentee that my levels would drop (i've been under a hell of a lot of strain the last month or so) they may even go higher.

We really do not know what to do, I don't know what sort of chance I have got of having decent quality eggs or even any eggs with levels of 12.7 and the chance of it working. I don't want to 'waste' a go but I also don't want to risk my levels rising even more and us ending up in an even worse situation.

Has anyone got any advise or experience with a similar situation?

Thanks for reading

Tricksy xx 

I can understand why Gemma could not give me a more definative answer but I need advise!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - hope someone can give you some good advice, wish i could help but as you already know am pretty clueless about IVF and associated stuff.  I reckon the stress you've been under has to have had some effect on your FSH level.  Hope you're able to make a decison you are happy with. xxxx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Tricksy

Try not to get too upset about it. I found this link if you haven't already:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=6292.20

It does seem to be that they prefer to delay until the FSH is under 12 or so . It is a hell of a decision to make as, as you say, will the levels reduce? Is it worth delaying it until next month to see if the level has changed? I notice that some people say they change from month to month.

I found out the ISIS never want to commit to anything. I suppose you can see why. I had the same with my IVF. They were positive it was going to work but as you know, it didn't and they have no reason as to why. I have a funny feeling it was my body's rejection to the drugs. It seems a high dose of Puregon too. I was on 150.

I hope there is someone out there who has had a similar situation.

Lot of love

Livvy xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello ladies yes thats a good idea for our christmas get together i have put partners on the list aswell im so excitted now not long,well lets put it this way its 11 weeks till christmas ,and i thought that this christmas i would have a bubba how wrong i am   .anyway lets not start witrh the me post.  .not long till the meet the extension is coming along nicely  the flooring is going down wednesday yephe     greg is doing a miss coat on the walls as im on here ,its really coming together now and looking good.anyway im starting the list off:-


        SHELLEY:-LOTS OFF ALCHOL, SALAD, BREAD ROLLS, MAYBE SOME HOT STUFF AS IT WILL BE COLD ,SOME NIBBLES.  
        CLEOAVLOVA MAYBE TWO    (sorry but this is ur thing now)

trisky.glad u got my pm and really hope ur fsh levels come back up,and glad to hear ur hand is healing well takes so much time though.take care hun, 

cleo.hi hun how was ur day off did u get everything done in the end?i have added ur stuff to the food liust already hope u dont mind?ru up to much this weekend?when do u go on holiday?have agood weekend say hi to ric,ru coming in to have ur hair done before the meet? 

cath.my goodness do u ever stop?bet u cant wait to finish woprk now?think off all that time u will have,im going part time in january and cant wait ,hoping i will be more relaxed before treatment.how r ur pups doing ?kia is doing really well ,ru doing any fares over the weekend?well take care hun. 

debs.oh hun,can they get rid off the endo on ur left side ,if so will that make ur chances allot better?how is dh doing now?hope he will come to the party,when will u hear from bourne hall again ?hope they dont keep u hanging on to long. 

julia.hello my dear how ru/im making sure i have lots off alchol for the meet     how is james?yes u will love the pictures from my night out saturday they are so funny.what ru up to this weekend?disd gordon have a sperm test done ?i have said to greg about getting another one done to see if there is any change.well take care hun. 

lisa.hi hun glad u had a good holiday bet it done u the world off good,bet work has beenm s h i t  though i hate the first week back its so hard to get back into it.what ru up to this weekend?well take care . 

sam.glad to hear ur feeling abit bewtter ,i bet u cant wait to get out and start some shopping,but dont go to crazy take it easy,it will be so worth it when u get to hold that little bundel in ur arms so hang on in there hun. 

emma.hello sweetie were are u ?hope ur ok,come back to us.ru coming to the meet,i hope so wont be the same without u,and julia and cleo need there drinking partner    . 

livvy.yes i would love for u to come to the meet,and bring what ever u want to bring,have to say ur pups look so cute but are they?hold on in there for ur test day i like ur embies names. 

luara,ru coming to this meet,have u had any more news on ur treatment?have they started ur tests again?well take care. 

think that every one i hope so anyway its taken me ages.well take care everyone.lots of   shelley.


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Shelly

Thanks.  I am so looking forward to the meet      

My pups are the best.  They are Bernese Mountain dogs.  One is 18 months old and other one is 7 months old.  They are gently giants.  I do not know what I would do without them.  they have been my saviours through all of this   .

See you all soon.

Livvy xx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Oops, I have just read my post to Tricksy.  I said that I hope someone has been in a similar situation.  I meant as in to be able to give you advice.  Of course, I would never wish that on anyone.  I must finish my sentences properly!!!!  

xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

Livvy - you're last post made me laugh     Its so easy to say things that come out the wrong way!! Hope the 2ww is going well and glad you're coming to the next meet.

Tricksey - so sorry hun about your FSH levels. I really worry about mine, when i cycled last they came down to 8. something   and i mentioned to them that it was high and should i be concerned, they just said well its been higher! I know that they can go up and down. I read on here somewhere that some women take angus cactus (sp   ) to bring it down, but apparently its a pretty potent herb and you should not just take it without consulting someone. Its a hard decision to make, but i think i would be tempted to wait until next month and see if it has come down any. Like you say the chances of it working are reduced considerably with levels this high.      for whatever decision you come to hun     On another note, would you be able to send me the recipes for your cous cous as i loved it so much?

Shelley - pav ounds good to me, i'll make 2 so that Tricksey can take the rest home for her dh   . Got alot done yesterday so that was good. Only 2 weeks til my hols!! Need a hair cut and colour quite desperatley but its finding the time. When are you away so i know when to book?? really looking forward to the meet!!


Right off to continue with my houework!!     I hate cleaning. love to all  Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Livvy - I think we all knew what you meant really!  How are you now - any signs, symptoms?  Are you obsessing yet?

Tricksy - I am really sorry but I don't think anybody is really going to be able to advise you on this one.  Whatever decision you make you are going to be taking a gamble because you just don't know whether your levels are going to go up, down or remain the same.  My only advice is to maybe post on the ARGC board because there are a lot of ladies on there who are battling FSH issues.  What I have seen though in ladies with higher levels of FSH is that they may be harder to stim ie need higher levels of drugs but most of the time they still manage to produce one or two good eggs and that is all you need.  Is the plan for you to start dr'ing this cycle (ie no chance of getting another test in first)?  If you delay by a couple of cycles is this going to be a real problem?  Could you cycle with no notice?  If you delay and wait for a good reading then it probably means that you would have to start that very cycle as you may find your levels are up one month and down the next.  In any case the fact that your oestrogen levels are still normal makes me think that whatever you decide you wil be fine.  So if it was me I would probably go ahead.  I thought that most clinics were happy to treat up to 15.    Sorry that I am actually rambling rather than giving advice.

Can't remember who asked me but yes I certainly do have a bump now.  No-one could not guess that I was pregnant.  If I knew how to do it I would post a pic but I'm afraid I'm not hot on technology.  Really jealous about all the meet ups I am missing but would be too much travel for me now for certain!!!!

Cath - I so admire your approach to life during your battle to have a baby.  You always seem to be busy and upbeat and not wasting your life (like I always felt I was).  This is definitely the right attitude if you can do it.

Hi to everyone else.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!  Been really busy the last week again,  We went out for a nice meal last night at Frankie & Bennys and i'm in tonight (XFactors on)   

AF hit with avengance on Wednesday,  it was a really bad heavy painful one and i still don't feel right. Being back at work was HARD!!!!!!!!!!  and getting back into a routine again - I really came back in a good frame of mind from holiday but its not long before the negativity comes back.........I think its hormonal?

Debs - Sorry that they have found things wrong with your ovary and i really hope you get good news and your still ok to egg share - did they say when they'll let you know - fingers crossed hun for you.

Tricksy - I don't know what to suggest really hun as i said before i only ever had my FSH levels checked once at Isis in 2 years??  and the time they did check them mince was 9.3,  I can say though that i was put on 400 puregon on my last ivf to get more eggs and it worked being on a higher dose (but my ivf cost a lot more because of the high dose drugs)  I think if it was me i would wait a month and get it re-tested and see what happens on the next one.  

Livy - How are you doing on your 2ww?  Any obsessing?  Has the spotting stopped?

Shelley - Glad your decorating is coming along nicely,  Have you decided where you might go for a short break?  I've heard Prague is good value.

Cleo - Not long now till your holiday!  Were looking at Sardinia at the moment for next year - Have your ever been there?

Cath - How you doing?  I hope your ok and not feeling too tired hun.  Are you going to the Ipswich V Colchester game?  DH has gone today although i'm not sure how they've done.........no news is good news.

Rivka - How are you ?  Hope your over your cold.

Sam - Glad you and bubs are both doing well

Julia - How are you? Hows the weightwatchers going?  I really need to do something,  I want to start doing exercise again but my back is bad from when i injured it 2 years ago - Got an xray on Wednesday so i hope that sheds some light on it.

Emma - Where are you?  Hope your ok

Well thats all from me folks
Lisa x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Hope you've had a good day and your all ready for the X Factor to start  I had a great lesson last night but blimey did we work hard we were both knackered when we got back and my legs are killing me today  We still went out for a lovely ride this morning and had a lovely canter around one of the only remaining stubble fields









Sam - You didn't ramble at all, it makes perfect sense what you are saying. I will post on the ARGC thread and see if I can get any advise there as well. I must admit that I paniced so much when I was told that my FSH was 12.7 that I forgot to ask what the oestrogen reading was. When I got that on Friday I was SO relieved that I was not premenopausal, it scared the living daylights out of me

Lisa - Prauge is meant to be amazing, I'd love to go there when its snowing, it looks really romantic. Sorry that AF has come with avengance, my first af after our failed cycle was the same, it was horrendous. With regards to our cycle its hard to explain but I'll try!!! Si has to book time off work months in advance, it is so hard for him to get someone to cover his route, there is a real shortage of owner drivers who do multidrop and are freelance. He booked the time off we need in November in July  we wanted October but everyone was booked up. The plan was to start d/r'ing in a couple of weeks, have egg collection at the end of November and we would know by the middle of December if we were pregnant or not. If not then we were going to Kenya for a desperatley needed holiday at the beginning of February. Now if we don't cycle in November, December is out as it would fall over Christmas so it means waiting until January and we would find out beg-mid Feb if its worked........if we don't cycle this time we will still have time off in November as we are totally knackered and really need a break, we might try and grab a week away somewhere, we can't logistically or afford to have 2 weeks off in November, 2 weeks off for IVF in January and go to Kenya, especially as Gemma said on Friday that our IVF with the extra drugs will be just over 6k  If I'm honest the holiday in Kenya to look forward has kept us both going, I'm not saying that a holiday means more to us than IVF but as we all know we 'have' to have something to look forward to when we are on this rollercoaster WE DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO   

Cleo - I always want to put your real name   I will pm you the cous cous recipe, its so so easy. Simon's eyes lit up when I told him you were making him a choc pavlova







Your holiday is coming round so quickly, I am dead jealous 

Livvy - Good to see you again quickly again today, your ponios are so cute. Hope to get to see you properly soon  Don't worry about your comment, I know exactly what you meant

Ok guys I'm off to the ARGC thread to see if they can offer some advise too. Enjoy the X Factor, I love it 

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Well I came on here to ask what you were all watching tonight - XFactor or Strictly Dancing - and I already got the answer from two of you.  I wish they didn't have to put them on at the same time.  I have never missed a series of XFactor yet but tonight I watched Strictly - and I think I am going to stick with it at least for the time being.  I know with XFactor I can catch up later on in the week on ITV2.

Tricksy - Good luck with making a decision.  I know what you mean about needing a holiday to look forward to.  I think they are so important cycling or not.  Couldn't you compromise if money is a issue and go somewhere cheaper (not as exciting I know but it would still give you something to look forward to).

Lisa - I don't know about the hormones but I think part of what you are feeling at the moment is all to do with your decision on giving up treatment and also that post holiday blues that we all suffer from.  You are back in normal life now aren't you whereas when you were away and having fun you were able to put it all to one side.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I was really disappointed with X Factor tonight, it wasn't on for long enough   I should of recorded X Factor and watched Strictly   may do that next week  

Sam - Kenya will not be that expensive as we have a timeshare there, in fact 3 weeks in Kenya a couple of years ago was cheaper than 1 week that we had in Spain   Its the time off work, we are both self employed, so no work = no pay, we desperatley need the time off in November if we are not going to cycle, oh its so hard. IF we cycle its not a problem, if we get our bfp then our lives will be complete and if we don't we get our holiday, it sounds callous and cynical (not sure if thats the right word) but I like a plan and we had it all sorted out and now I'm all confused


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I agree with you all, X-Factor was disappointing tonight. I hate it when they keep you hanging on waiting for the next programme too!

Tricksy, I am so so sorry to hear about your dilemma. What a decision to make. My first reaction was to suggest not going ahead with it this time, but seeing how much trouble it is for Simon to take time off, then it might be better for you to just give it a go. You never know, it may work this time and then you won't have to worry any more about any further treatment. Sorry I can't help. I hope you can come to a decision.

Cleo, I think my friend's friend teaches 6 or 7 year olds, but can't be sure. She has two interviews, one in New Town and one in Highwoods. She used to work in Jaywick so any school will be an improvement I think! Thanks for the info though, I shall let her know. Glad to hear that you have been nominated to bring another Pavlova, mmmmmmm I can't wait! Do you have an alternative if raspberries are not available? 

Livvy, I hope your 2ww is not dragging too much. Sounds like things are going well though. Glad you can make it to our next meet up. We are a lovely bunch and it will be great to meet you. 

Shelley, great to hear from you. I am sorry that you are missing your neice so much. How would your sister react if you phoned her to ask if you could see you niece? Perhaps you could take her out to McDonalds or something. Your sister does not have to be there. If you told her how much you were missing her she might soften a bit. I did laugh when you put that I needed a drinking partner! 

Emma, you are being very quiet. How are things? I hope you are okay.

Debs, I hope you are keeping optimistic about egg sharing. It is good that they did not rule it out immediately, that is a positive sign. Did you DH ever manage to go back and do his sample? I hope you get some good news soon, so that you can get on with treatment.

Cath, when does your time off work start? Sounds like the kitchen is coming along nicely. Oooh, I bet you can't wait for your trip to the Big Apple. It will be all Christmassy over there when you go. How exciting!!

Sam, good to hear from you. Although it is probably very boring at the moment, in six months or so it will be the opposite and you will be having lack of sleep, so make the most of it now!! Sorry we won't get to meet you just yet, but hopefully one day we will.

Lisa, sorry to hear AF has been terrible for you. I think it takes a while for your body to settle down after treatment. Weight Watchers is crap! I went last week and put on half a pound. I was so fed up about it all that I went to see my GP. I told her that I am finding it hard to lose weight. I always have done so, but more so after the IVF treatment. She has put me back on Metformin, which I was on years ago for my PCOS, and I have to go back and see her in a month, and have some bloods done in the mean time for iron, thyroid function etc. She said she could prescribe Reductil, which is an appetite suppressant, but my BMI was not high enough. So I will have to wait and see how it goes I suppose. I hope you get your back sorted, that must be terrible having recurrent back problems.

Rivka, how are you at the moment? I hope you are well. Are you able to come to our next meet? It would be lovely to meet you too.

Things are not going too well here. Gordon did another sperm analysis yesterday and there has been no change from the last sample, which was two months ago, during which time he cut out alcohol completely. We thought there may be some improvement but unfortunately there has been none. I think the result of that test has confirmed that we won't be going for any further treatment. It has been hard realising that there is no longer any hope. I was hoping that his sperm would improve and I would be able to lose some weight, and a miracle would happen and we would have another baby, but it looks like that is not going to happen   So a new chapter opens up now, and I have somehow got to get over my feelings of extreme jealousy when I hear of any pregnancies (sorry everyone who is pregnant/going to get pregnant!). It will take some time but I will get there one day.

Anyway, sorry if I have missed anyone. Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.

Julia xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Girlies

Just like to add.......I too was disappointed with X Factor it wasn't long enough and i want to adopt that little lad who sings like a little angel but who keeps crying.......he's so cute! 

Tricksy - I understand now after reading your post how difficult it is with your cycling with time off,  it must be really difficult for you when you get a hitch as everything is planned out so well,  It must be soooooooo confusing for you and i totally understand that you would not want to cancel your holiday in Kenya and why should you............you need that time off and like you said its something to look forward to,  I know from experience that i've put  holidays/life on hold and it doesnt do you any good.  
But what to do.....................................What does Simon think?  I can totally understand that your itching to get going again and if you don't do it this month you'll have to wait till early next year,  maybe it might be worth just going for it,  like i said earlier i never had FSH levels done on my other ivfs so mine could have been really high and i din't even know?  Hope you come to a decision soon hun.

Sam - I think your right about the way i'm feeling,  I think it is a mixture of holiday blues, getting AF (sort of thought a holiday and forgetting about it might do the trick..........do you know what i mean) and working through the decision we've made,  I suppose i'm just gonna have to go with the flow and expect down days.  Glad alls well with you and bubbsy - Keep up that bed rest.

Julia - So sorry about Gordons test result.........it isn't fair especailly when he's done so well not drinking and being so good that it hasn't made any difference I'm so sorry   
Is that your 1st few weeks at Weightwatchers?  I know i didn't start loosing weight until the 3rd week.........think my bodies a bit slow in getting a kick start so it might be the same with you, which doesnt help because you feel so despondent when it doesn't shift but saying that when i was on Metformin i lost about half a stone so that should help you i'm wondering whether i should go back on it as i just stopped taking it after my last FET.
I can understand about your jealousy feelings hun and all the pain that goes with it.............its soooooooooooooo hard to deal with as i think were both at that same stage, having to give up but in our hearts we don't want to.  If you ever need to chat Julia send me a pm and i'll give you my number - thinking of you.

Well don't forget girls,  X Factor 2nd part is on tonight............don't miss it 

Take care
Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Girls.

Oh what a horrible couple of days it has been.  I think the 2ww is getting me down so much now.  I have been having really bad pain (AF type) and back ache.  My chest starting to feel really heavy but has gone back to normal now.  I keep waiting for it   to arrive but no spotting or anything ( , I think I just tempted fate!!!) .  Should alarm bells be ringing?  Why do we do this to ourselves!!!  

Tricksy - thanks for popping in to see the ponies yesterday.  They are nothing special bless them, but they're my babies.  Will pop up and see you and Cropi tomorrow afternoon if you are about.  Went to see Monty Roberts at Towerlands last night.  It was fab. 

I have recorded x-factor so am going to sit and watch it now to catch up with you all.  Lisa, I agree, that little boy is soo lovely.  You just want to pick him up and cuddle him!!

Lots of love.

Livvy xx

P.S I think obessing is an understatement at the moment!!!  Roll on the next 6 days!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

morning all,

Livvy - my brother and his wife were at towerlands last night too!! She has a horse in cressing. Sorry the 2ww is getting to you Not long now hun. its so hard but the pais you describe could mean you're pg or af, you just nver know.

tricksey - its so hard to decide what to do for the best isn't it? we had this last year when we couldn't decide whether or not to go private or wait for our freebie. Can't beleive that its going to cost 6k now     we haven't even asked howe much ours will be,   suppose i should do that. i know aht you mean aout having time off. This is our first holiday in over a year, dh desperatly needs it. I think cycling really takes it out of him as he won't let me do anything.

Julia - sorry to hear about Gordons sperm count.   just sending you a hug cos i on't know what else to say. It really is s h  i t having to move on when you don't really want to. Thats what i hate about this fertility lark, its not like anything else i've ever had to do. I mean it doesn't matter how hard you work at it or how much effort you put in, it doesn't mean you're going to get pg. At the end of the day there is not really much you can do. i haven't got an alternative to raspberries   i'll just hope they have some!  

Lisa - sorry about af hun. Mine are always inful although they have improved since ivf. Got af on xmas day last year and i was like alright i might not be pregnant but do you realy need to rub my face in it by making it so painful!!! Don't know who i was speaking to, not like someone controls my af!!    Sardinia sounds lovey, i've never been though. We just can't wait to on hols!!!  very excited now. We watched strictly and x factor last night as have sky + . I'd had a few vinos though by the time i watched strictly. Did think though that Kelly Brook loved herself when the girls were dancing. Alright i'm just jealous...she looks amazing    . 


Hi to everyone else

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I've had a really busy week had know time to do anything. I don't know how I will cope when I go back to work. Faith is doing well into everything now but still not on the move (thank god!!) Can't believe she is 6 months on Tuesday!! How quick has that time gone.

Livvy:
Welcome to the thread, Hope the 2ww is not driving you to mad. I have done 3 ivf's and the 3rd one worked and I now have a beautiful daughter called Faith. I had spotting 3 day's before my bfp, Don't forget cyclogest will have side affects and I found on my positive cycle I got a lot of ovary pain the hormone you produce when preg does that.
Good luck!!!!!!!

Tricksy:
Thats the last thing you need you poor thing. I don't think the quality of your eggs could of gone down hill that much since June when your eggs were perfect. I would put it down to the stress you have been under. I have started to buy little things for Faith's Stocking, I just wish I had loads of money and could buy everything.

Julia:
You say dh had his last test 2 months previous but doesn't it take 3 months for there to be any change in the sperm. I'm not sure but it may be worth checking again.

Lisa:
How are you doing? Sounds like the films you have been seeing are good. Have you got another holiday booked?

Sam:
I bet you are dying to go shopping hun, I started in earnest at 30w but before that I would wandered around mothercare planning what I would buy.

Cathie:
You are always so busy hun, Are you getting excited about your holiday not long now. 

Laura:
You must be starting to d-reg are you getting nervous?

Hope everyone else is well

Take care Liz and Faith xx xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Argggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh been watching test tube babies on dicovery all day!!!     Its all coming back to me and i feel really upset. I'm fine when i'm busy, its when i stop that i start thinking about never having a baby and i get all panicy!!

I feel like i want to start cycling agian but i have to wait for this hysteroscopy and xmas is in the way. i hope the hysteroscopy comes through soon, i don't want the added expense of having to go privately.

i'm also drinking too much and eating all the wrong foods. DH says just eat and drink what you want and be happy, but with every drink or takeaway i feel so guilty. 

I'm worried that my fsh levels are going to rise. Even when you're not cycling you need to be preparing your body to cycle. there's just no getting away with it. 

Sorry but i just feel so crappy and need to let it out. I can't believe its been over 4 yrs!!! How can it be so long Why has it happened to us? What did we do?? Im so fed up with it. 

My best friends had babies so easily. One of thier dhs is getting a vasectamy soon!!! We can't even get off the start mark! 

Sorry again, i know we're all in the same boat. 

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sorry just a quick question for Cleo....you said you are having a hysteroscopy because of your spotting, what are they hoping to see from that, that they didn't see from your previous two laps?  whats the difference?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI Deb,

don't quote me on this as i'm not sure if i'm right!!! But i think the difference is is that with a hysteroscopy they actually look inside your uterus. They're looking for fibroids or polyps which would/could be the cause of spotting between periods. With a lap they go through your bellybutton and look around your ovaries etc. With a hysteroscopy they go through the cervix. hope this is right and helps!!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx

UPDATED LIST

P.S good luck tomorrow cath!!!!!

8th Oct - Cath appointment with Gideon

14th Oct - Cleo's 7th wedding anniversary

19th Oct - Cleo's holiday to Spain

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!

4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York

10th Nov - Liz 30th!!

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday

21st Nov - Julia's birthday

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party

1st Jan - Debs birthday

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

12th Feb - Emma's birthday

14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet

3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday

20th Mar - Shelleys birthday

April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Cathie - good luck tomorrow!

Julia - sorry about these test results ... But what about ISCI? it's not more difficult in terms of tx than IVF (we had it too). And I am also extremely envious of anyone who's pg, I even watched The Queen on DVD last night (loved it, by the way) and was envious of Blair because he had 3 kids then and now 4 and I couldn't watch the happy family scenes. Now am I going mad or what?  

Tricksy - it's really hard for you both being self-employed and having to organise your life, I hope you find the best solution.

Lisa - AF, especially after TX, can play havoc with your emotions. Hope you had a nice weekend and that it helped.

Hello everyone else.

My cold gone completely and DH also feeling better. Last weekend was such rubbish I felt so bad with AF, so it was great to have just a nice relaxing weekend this week. All week I've been having my left ovary area pains, I had to take pain killers a couple of time. It just occured to me that it may actually be a nerve or a muscle, nobody ever checked that, so I'm going to see a physio on Thursday (so you can add that to the list). Hope they find something because it's becoming difficult to do things with this pain cropping up at odd times.

Have a great week!

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning, I've tried to post a few times since Friday but never get to the end so end up deleting it and trying to start again   Been a bit too manic so I've been past exhaustion the whole time. To cap it all off, at a wedding fair at Charter Hall yesterday they had no veggie sandwiches so I couldn't get any lunch and had to make do with some breadsticks I found in a box, and a few biscuits. All done now till next weekend though....

Cleo - don't feel guilty for relaxing. It will do  you more good in the long run if you have a break from pushing yourself so hard in order to be ready for tx. I know  the goal is to get pg and to have a family but sometimes you have to put yourself first for a bit. Great that you're bringing more pavlova to the meet. If you can't get fresh raspberries I have a huge batch of freeze dried ones that I could bring for you.

Rivka - glad you're both feeling better. Hope the physio is able to help identify the source of the pain.

Livvy - can't remember if I've posted since you joined the thread or not. If not,welcome. Great that you can come to the next meet. Sending you lots of     and  

Tricksy - Did you manage to get any advice on the fsh levels? I have no idea what mine have ever been though it's something I'll ask later on, so have no idea whether it's better to wait or not. I hope that whatever happens you're able to have your tx, a break and go to Kenya.

Lisa - did you enjoy your weekend despite being busy? I'm not sure if I'm going to the Colchester match but i'd like to as I haven't made it there this season. Are you going?

Julia -   sorry to hear about Gordon's test results. What a bummer after all the effort he's put into being good. 

As for Strictly Come Dancing vs X factor - I'm a definite Strictly girl. What a treat having mark Ramprakash back on last nigh. Those hips  

Sam - thanks for the nice things you said. I find it hard to look on it that way at the moment as I'm so tired I feel like chocolate has taken over our lives and we have far more stress and hassle than we ever had before. I'll feel better about it once i've slept a little and when I only have that to do from next month. 

Debs - again, I can't remember if I've posted since you had your results from Bourne. Sorry to hear about hte endo but great news the other ovary is working fine and they are still considering you for egg share.

Shelley - did you have a  good weekend?

Angel - hope you're ok.

Liz - I can't believe Faith is 6 months already.

Laura - hello.

Think I've got everyone but apologies if I missed someone. 

Bit nervous about todays appt, no real reason it's just a bit scary climbing back on the roller coaster even if we're not due to  get going for a while. I'm trying to sort out in my head what I want to ask about as I want to make sure that we have a really good chance of success if we go again. I don't think I can face another failure, yet at the same time don't think it will work   I'll try to get on again later to say how it went.

Cathie x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Well I am still smiling even though I just spent 30 mins typing out a huge long post and bloody well lost it   

Well, I went to Isis after work today. I said to the receptionist that I desperatley needed to talk to someone as I needed some advise. Gideon, bless him, called me in almost straight away. He asked me if I was ok BIG MISTAKE!! Cue lots of tears and blubbering from me. He went through everything with me and explained a lot of things. He said that although me fsh last October was 7.6 my eostrogen level was 1181   way over the top. He thinks that i may of had a cyst and this gave a false fsh reading. If he has been working at Isis when I started my cycle last time he would of re-done the blood test to see what it was really. He does not think that my fsh levels have changed very much from June when I had my last cycle, but, he still thinks that I will need a kick start and still plans on starting me on 450 Puregon and monitor me closely. He is still optomistic that I will respond well and thinks that we have a good chance of it working   I feel so much better now that things have been explained better. He went to find me a nurse to sort out my schedule but no one was available so I saw the blonde, very slim lady who always wears a suit. She was lovely too and again I started to blub   she has given me the starter pack and some Buserelin to start me off. I start d/r'ing next Wednesday   I asked what the score was with the Puregon, if I responded well and ended up with Puregon left over, would they take it back and give us a refund, the answer was no and I don't want to end up with even one vial left at £414 a vial   so she is going to order me a weeks worth and depending on how I go she will order me more as needed. With Calea they can fax them one day and I will have it delivered the next day so thats a better way of doing it and hopefully may save us some money. 

Cath - I did look out for you today but not sure what time you are at Isis. I hope that you get on well and like Gideon as much as I do, he really seems to care about his patients

Rivka - I'm glad that you are feeling better now, there are so many colds going around at the moment, I had one last week. I hope that you are coming to our next meet?

Cleo - Don't feel bad about eating and drinking. We need some time off sometimes and you can't deprive yourself of all the things you love, when you are ready you will get back into it again but for the time being just enjoy yourself xxx 

Liz - I hope that you and Faith are coming to the next meet? I'm really looking forward to seeing how much Faith has grown. Are you planning on going back to work at all? 

Livvy - I can't believe that I missed Monty Roberts   I've always wanted to see him and didn't know he was at Towerlands, you'll have to let me know if you here of him coming back and let me know. How are you feeling now? I've got everything crossed for you. Your ponies are gorgeous, very snugglishous  

Julia - I am so so sorry about Gordons SA results, thats so unfair. You must both be gutted, especially as he has tried so hard with giving up drinking and its all been for nothing   it was still worth a go though. I hope that you are ok and coping with your decision at the moment. I'm at the end of the phone if you need to talk xxx

Lisa - How are you feeling this week hun? Post holiday blues are awful and so hard to deal with and of course going back to work is always a horrid time too, it makes everything seem blacker than it is. I hope that you are ok and keeping your chin up xxx 

Sam - Do you think that you can make it to our next meet or the Christmas Party? Other halves are coming to the one on Dec 8th too so you would not have to drive on your own? it would be great to meet you 

Laura - Where have you disappeared to??!! Are you still having treatment in November, you must start d/r'ing soon too

To everyone else, lots of love and thank you all again so so much for your support. Lets hope and pray I've/We've made the right decision

Take Care

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksey - I've just got back from ISIS as saw Giddon at 3.  Really good that he's going to re run the tests so that you still might be able to start in November. Sending you lots of      

Had a useful consult. Giddon was great. He had really read through my history and discussed the options with Terry (apparently they spent a looooooong time this morning debating my eggs vs donor eggs) which gave me a lot of confidence in his advice. Put bluntly I have rubbish eggs. I can produce embryos so it's not hopeless but it isn't great either. At one point I thought he was going to say don't bother trying again but he said that he wouldn't advise more than three cycles but there is some hope that it could work (which is when I needed the tissues). I'm not convinced by donor eggs so ruled it out - which I regret a bit now as it would stop dh having his own kids which is just as important as me having mine - as I have always felt I'd go for adoption rather than donor eggs. We're going to have to do the long protocol as I didn't realise the short involved the pill, which I was taken off by my gp because of a suspected blood clot. If my cycles go to form then I could have a nice fat needle as my Xmas present  

Thankfully he said that losing weight would be good but that I had so much else going on it wasn't worth worrying about that too. Just need to destress now instead.....

Emma sent me a pm earlier -   if you're reading Em -to wish me luck this afternoon and to say she's reading but not come on because she's quite low at the moment. Hope you're feeling up to posting again soon Em. We miss you.

Hope you're all having an ok day. Back to the kitchen for me.

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Emma - Hope you're OK.

Julia - I'm so sorry about dh's sperm results.  I agree though with what someone else said - I though sperm was made 3 months beforehand so would this really show the effects of a cut down on drinking!  But I don't want to get your hopes up about nothing and maybe dh's sperm is a good thing in helping you make a decision as to the future. 

Cath - I'm glad you had a useful consult.  I am though dubious when IVF doctors turn round and blame our eggs.  I was told this too and I honestly believed that my eggs were past it until I went to the aRGC.  There they gave me a blood test for FSH - 5.3 which I think is excellent for someone coming up to their 40th birthday - and of course I have got pregnant so my eggs definitely aren't past it.  However I know some people would rather use doner eggs and increase their chances.  

Tricksy - Why didn't they explain all this to you before!!!  Great news though.  I honestly believe now your cycle won't be any different to last time.  Good luck.  No chance of me coming on the meet up I'm afraid.  Honestly I am in pain if I even walk to the loo and the furthest I have walked since 8 weeks ago is to my sister's 3 doors from mine.

Rivka/Laura/Debs - hello.

Livvy - Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Lisa - Can't hurt to go back on the Met can it. 

Cleo - Do you mean you haven't had a hyst before?  I can't believe you wouldn't have been given one before being referred for IVF.

Liz - No I haven't started shopping yet.  I'm really hoping I feel better soon so I will be able to get out.

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

WOW lots going on today!!!

Tricksey -  fab news hun but can't help thinking why didn't they explain it to you fully b4   . My oestrogen levels were high along with my fsh too, but then again i do have cysts which they are just leaving. I think the news you had today is very positive hun and i'm so glad you're getting to cycle by xmas. Here's to an xmas BFP!!!!!!!!

Cath - good news for you too. I'm going to be dr with the pill which i'm happy about as i was so tired with buserilin. So you now need to relax in NEW YORK have a fab xmas then start in the new year.     

Sam - no, never had a hysteroscopy which i now think is unbelievable after reading up on them and the symtoms i have. Glad you're ok and bubba too. It must be hard but it will defiantely be worth it in the end. Its something to tell them when they're older and playing up!! 

just planning my birthday at the mo. Had a right downer and thought that none of my friends would be able to come out (because they have babies!!) but they have all said yes!! Planning on going to the Water front in chelmsford. 

Love and luck to all

Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Emma, I hope you are okay. I am a bit worried about you being so quiet.

Tricksy, it is great that you had a good consultation, and are a bit more clued up now about what is going on. Great news that you are starting again soon. Bring it on! I think whatever happens you will have something to look forward to, either a blooming pregnancy or a wonderful holiday with your DH, hopefully the pregnancy though! 

Cath, good job they had lots of tissues then! There seems to be a lot for you to think about. It sounds like Gidon has done his homework with you guys. Hopefully having him as your consultant with reap the rewards you both deserve.

Debs, what is this on ******** about getting shot then? Are you going to share the gruesome pics with us on here? I am not sure I would like paintballing, was it fun?

Thanks everyone for your replies re Gordon's SA. We had a huge huge falling out on Sunday, so much so that I was ready to call it a day. His SA result upset me but being a typical man he did not really talk about it or what it meant. On one hand part of me wants to get on with life, start living again, enjoying holidays, to go back to college, or even to work in the Middle East again. Then on the other hand I can't let go of the fact that I want another child. James asked me today for a sister like Megan, one of his friend's sisters. It broke my heart. Anyway, we seem to have resolved the situation. I think I am just starting to feel old! I did not think the approach of 40 would bother me, but it is hanging on there, over my head, and a little voice pipes up "come on, decide what you want to do with your life, you are going to be 40 next year". 

We have decided to have a holiday next month. We were saving our Clubcard vouchers from Tescos for us to go to Vegas next yea for my 40th, but I think we need a holiday now, so will have to start saving again! We are thinking of going somewhere in the Canaries - has anyone any recommendations? 

Anyway, Hi to everyone else. Sorry for lack of personals. Hope you are all okay.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia - wanted to send you a massive   after reading your posts. I have to say I think Sam is right that it takes 3 months for sperm to be produced so it could just be too early to tell the difference yet. If that doesn't work out have you thought about adoption? The evening we went they had  a woman who had a daughter but oculdn't have any more so she adopted a little boy and was so happy with her family. It's not for everyone but thought it might be worth you thinking about. 

As for the canaries, we've been twice. Both to the same place on Tenerife called the Bahia Principe on Costa Adeje.  I'll dig out the details and pm you. 

Sam - I know what you mean abuot consultants blaming eggs but Arianna said at the time that she'd not seen such immature eggs so I'm not surprised they see this as the main problem. It's a shame you won't be able to make the meet - hopefully when you have the baby we'll all be able to get together.

Cleo - really pleased for you that your friends are turning out for your birthday. 

Off for a cuddle on the sofa with Matt and the dogs. We took both to dog training this evening - normally only Daisy goes - and it was chaos but fun as well.

Cathie x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blimey we are yackerboxes tonight 

Everyone - I am over the moon that I have spoken to Gideon and he really does seem to know our files and our cases. I know that Emma had a bad experience with her OHSS with him and her opinion may be different but he was really lovely today and genuinely seemed to care, what he said made perfect sense and I am a happy bunny. I did say to Sarah (I know her name now ) that with no disrespect to Gemma I had a really really crap weekend, with most of it in tears or snapping Simon's head off as I was so upset/frustrate/didn't know which way to turn. It wasn't fair to be told that it was ok to go ahead but not offer any support or opinions just that it was our decision, she agreed. Sarah rang me this afternoon, just as I was unloading my horse from the horsebox at the vets (another story!!) to say that both Simon and I needed to have our Hep A/B/C & HIV tests done again as our last ones will be over a year old by the time we cycle again. Its £100 each at Isis, but, I rang my docs and they said that I could have them done there  so thats £200 that we didn't count on back in the bag 

Back to my horsey, she is horsey hospital  but its no where near as bad as it sounds. I took her to the vets today for her yearly jabs, normally they will come to us but I wanted her checked over as she is not right, she keeps feeling lame (like she's limping) and then it goes, she keeps tripping up and she has lost some of her sparke. She was ssooo good while the vet checked her over, we trotted her up and put her on the lunge and she is lame (on the opposite leg to the one I thought it was  ) The vet nerve blocked her (local anaestetic) to see if he could take the discomfort away and make her sound again, the first one he did was a bit better but not totally sound. As the time was running out and the light was starting to go he suggested that she stayed the night and then he can carry on testing her tomorrow and x-ray her if needed. The first thing I said was she hasn't got her jim-jams  I tried hard not to cry and just managed it. The vet thinks that I am a total fruit cake  I had to fill out a form for her (she can't write you see ) and there is a space for special requirements so I put plenty of kisses and cuddles needed  they are going to lend her some jammies and I left her munching the biggest haynet I've ever seen  she was in horsey heaven and I don't think that she realised that I'd gone  it was horrible coming home with just a headcollar and an empty box  fingers crossed I can pick her up tomorrow and they don't find anything horrid lurking. The vet said that she is gorgous and he wished that they were all as well behaved as her [big head icon!!]

Julia - I am so sorry that you and Gordon had a row yesterday, its so hard when we are so stressed out over everything. A holiday will do you the world of good. I love Tenerife as well and I've stayed at Adeje and Los Christianos, they are both lovely and perfect for James, very child friendly. Take a deep breath and just remember what you have got, thats what i keep trying to do. God forbid if things don't work out for us then we still have each other and thats what matters. Take care hun, I'm always at the end of the phone xxx

Em - I know that you are reading, thank you so much for my pm yesterday. I know how hard you are finding it but we are all here for you, whenever you are ready to come back. You had better still be coming to the meet or we will come and get you kicking and screaming 

Cleo - I'm glad that you put that about your levels, it confirms what Gideon is saying. I am a bit peeved as you say but don't want to say too much as I am pretty sure Isis read this  Put it this way the stress of the weekend certainly hasn't helped my levels go down at all!!!

Sam - its a shame that you can't come but totally understandable. Looks like we will have to meet you both next year at our Easter meet  You take care of you both and I hope that you can start to relax soon xx

Debs - Well did you get shot at the weekend  Hope your ok and not too bruised 

Take care everyone, I'm sorry that I seem to be talking about myself and my problems a lot at the moment  but its very theraputic to put it all down. I'll start a blog I think so that I can talk to myself on it


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello you little chatterbox's

Cath - So glad everything went well for you with Gideon,  will this be your 3rd go?  Will they be doing anything different this time, different drugs or anything?  Oh my god time is going to fly by now what with your holiday and then treatment...........right now you must start de-stressing and relaxing before it starts getting really busy with everything thats going on,  maybe when we have the next meet i can do some treatment on you, a quick indian head massage or something.
I'm going to the Colchester game havent been for a while so thought i had better,  Steve went this Saturday and just missed out on a £80 bet if they's scored one more goal 

Tricksy - Great news for you too!!!  Its so much better when you can sit down and have everything explained by the experts,  but why didn't they explain it before?  That is really good that they are letting you buy the puregon as you go,  I was on 400 and unluckily for me i ended up with a couple of vials left over that i had to bin so that is really a good positive there - well done!  
Oh my god Wednesday!!!!!!!!  Big Positives to you hun  
Sorry about your horse being unwell too - Hope everythings ok tomorrow.

Julia - Sorry that you had a big row about things, it sucks doesnt it,  Honestly all our arguments have something to do with IVF, kids it really is the cause of all our upsets.  I can relate to the nearly 40 thing too,  my friend came over on Saturday and she is on a fostering panel and she said to me that if i want to start thinking about adopting to start now as i'm 38,  don't get me wrong she didnt say it in a horrible way it just hit home that i just don't know what direction to go in, do i want to adopt, do i want to just carry on with just me and Steve i really don't know  

Cleo - Great that all your friends said "YES"  the waterfront in Chelmsford is lovely.....the foods brill!

Sam - I've booked a blood test up on Thursday to see about my insulin levels again with my GP,  I was just ringing Isis for a private script for the Metformin but as i have finished with Isis now i didn't know what to do,  I didn't know whether to carry on taking it or not,  Pee'd off though as weighed myself this morning and i've been really good and i've put on another 2lb!!!! Wots that all about!!!!!!!!!!  

Rivka - So glad your feeling better and DH too,  Good luck with the physio on Thursday hope you get it sorted,  it could be a trapped nerve or something.  Looking forward to seeing you again at the next meet.

Liz - God where has the time gone.........Can't believe Faith is 6 months already! Blimey!  When do you go back to work?  I bet you don't want to go back do you,  Still havent booked anymore holidays but seriously looking at Sardinia at the moment.

Hi to everyone else,  I have typing cramp now and gotta go
Ta Ta 
Lisa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - Do you do massages and stuff part time? I'd be interested in hearing what you do, can you let me know and how much they are please? thank you xxx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Hope you are all ok.

Tricksy - So sorry to hear about Cropi    Is she at Taylor and Lees or Paton and Lee?  I have all mine at Catley cross with Robert Lees.  He does all my animals now.  My old horse, Monty, spent 3 weeks there  he was spoilt rotten!!  I know how hard it is to leave but I am sure she will be ok.  She is in the best hands possible.  Let me know when you hear more.  I have got loads of Monty Roberts books and DVD's if you ever want to borrow any.  I am a major fan of both him and Kelly Marks (I have also done one of her courses which was excellent).  There is loads of information on their website, www.intelligenthorsemanship.co.uk.  I will let you know when he is next touring in this area.

I am so glad that you managed to get some sense from ISIS.  Sarah is lovely isn't she.  Well, mot long to go   sending you lots of   .

Cath - Good luck with the next cycle.  Lots of    to you too.

Julia - The treatment has caused no end of rows with my dh.  In is murder in some ways but brings you closer in others.  I hope everything works out for you xx

I have got all the pains back again after having a day without them yesterday.  It is really weird and I feel like I am about to come on and there is nothing there.  Chest getting heavier by the minute.  Praying for good news.  Don't know if I can hold put until Saturday for the test. 

Hi to everyone else.

Lot of love.

Livvy xx



/links


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

A quick sneaky one as I'm at work!!

Livvy - Cropi is at Taylor and Lee's, Robert doesn't do the horses any more, he just does the dogs now. Ben is looking after Crop and he is lovely, still waiting for them to ring me.....mind you I'm quite glad that she is in a stable today looking at the weather!! I'll borrow your books and dvd when I'm on my 2WW if thats ok, it'll keep me out of mischief   on my last 2ww I watched the whole of the Black Beauty series and national velvet and international velvet, drove Simon bonkers  

I've just had 2 invoices emailed through from Isis (due to the postal strike) and they total £4785.50 and that only includes a week of Puregon   IF I need 450 every day for 2 weeks and go for blasts the bill will come to £6527.50     Anyone want to buy a kidney   its due for payment right away as well, flipping heck, its a lot of money when there are no guarentees, I need some serious good luck  

On a plus note, I went to my docs and had my hiv/hep B & C done this morning but getting Simons done is still proving to be a pain. I rang Isis to see if they could do his on a Saturday morning, Julia just rang me back and Fiona is going to go in on Sunday and take his blood for him, they are so good sometimes and really do try and help as much as they can, I don't think that we would get that in many places.

Ok gotta dash before I get caught!!

Lots of Love to everyone, only 3 weeks til our meet


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

the bill has now gone up to £6800 ish   my Clexane and extra hgc jabs are not on the invoice  

anyone wanna buy 2 kidneys


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, you are so funny!  Sorry to hear about Cropi. That is the last thing you needed at the moment. I hope she is okay. Fingers crossed that there is nothing wrong. You certainly have had your fair share of bad luck lately! I really hope it works for you this time. Blimey, with a bill like that let's hope so! Thanks for the info re Tenerife. I have only been to Tenerife once a long time ago, to Playa de las Americas, and it was awful, very busy and full of "Brits Abroad". Obviously there are some nicer places too. I shall have to do some research!

Cleo, I am glad all your friends are able to make your birthday bash. Make sure you get plastered and have a good time. I hope they don't all talk babies though for the whole night. My friend's friend was apparently told by the headmisstress that your school has some problems, and she has an interview today. She is not too bothered as her last school was a bit of a nightmare apparently.

Thanks Cath for the hugs and the info on Tenerife. The place you recommended looks fantastic. We were hoping to use our Tesco vouchers as part of a deal, but have just read that you have to book a full price holiday from one of their special brochures and not a late deal, so we have ordered the brochures today but not sure that we will go ahead with that now. We have about £1000 to spend on the holiday, but by the looks of things we won't get much with that, so we may just continue saving until we have enough for Vegas. I love it there and some friends of mine live there, so I really want to go back and visit them. 

Livvy, hang on in there! Not long now, we all have everything crossed for you. 

Looking forward to the next meet up. Be warned, I may have a drink or two!!   (again!!!)

Julia xxx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks Julia.

I am feeling a bit better today.  I notice that I seem to get more pain after  I have eaten.  Could this be my little babies objecting to my taste in food?  Let hope so.

Can't wait for the meet.  Roll on 4th November.

xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Livvy - It could be the cyclogest giving you pain as well as the babies being fussy. I found I had to eat a little and often rather than a normal meal as I was in agony otherwise. It was only after surfing on here I found out that lots of people ahve the same problem on it. Glad you're feeling better generally today. The other symptoms sound positive.   and   coming your way again as you can never have too much.

Tricksey - I hope Cropi is ok, with everything else you've had going on the last few weeks it must be the last thing you need. Is your hand healed now?  Have you asked ISIS to give you the presecription so you can buy the drugs direct? I've heard that can save a fair whack as ISIS have a little mark up when they order them for you. Someone, possibly Lisa, said they went into Boots and saved a packet. 

As for luck                                and I've got Honey and Daisy crossing their paws too.

Julia - we only drove through Playa de las Americas and were put off so I can believe that you didn't enjoy it much. That's a poo having to book a full price holiday to bea ble to save money. You should be able to get a good deal if you're going outside school holidays.

Off to do some housework now. I've been trying to relax as we have a busy few weeks ahead but I'm getting more stressed by not being able to relax because there's too much to do than I would be doing it   Hopefully the rain will clear soon as the dogs need a walk and I've been waiting for it to ease a bit before I brave it.

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - Hi hun,  Thanks for asking about the treatments i do,  i've never really done it as a job i started it when i was working full time and then  i injured my back so never really got off the ground but i just keep my hand in with practice really and do friends/family. I do Massage, Reiki, Indian Head Massage, Reflexology and facials and i did learn waxing but didn't like doing that as it inflicted pain      and i didn't enjoy doing it.

Sorry about the Isis bill mate...........its a shocker isn't it, i had the same amount when i was on the high strength drugs it came to just under 7k i think in the end   


Julia - I was thinking of doing that with the Tesco vouchers - Can you only use them on certain holidays then? 
I went to Playe de Americas ..........it was great (when i was 18 and on a girlie holiday              I would love to go to Vegas!!!!  but i don;t think i can manage that long a flight plus i would need loads of money as i love a gamble and we probably wouldn't have a house left when we got home     

Livvy - When are you testing?  Big positives coming your way  

Bye for now
Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi girls.

Cathie - Thanks for your positive thoughts.  It has cheered me up.  It is insane that I am worrying about every little pain.  I will try the eating little and often (sounds good to me!!)  

Lisa - I am due to test on Saturday but was thinking as all the family know that, would it be better if I did it on Friday so can prepare myself as I know they will be on the phone first thing in the morning  . Don't know if that is a wise decision or not!!  The massages sound great by the way.

One of my dogs went to the poochy parlour today as he was a bit of a mess and the woman there has been going through IVF as well.  You don't realise how many of us there are!

My poor doggies haven't been out today as the won't go past the back door.  they hate the rain!!  Just going to brave it soon and nip out and do my ponies who are probably by now soaked through, the poor little dears.  Must get their stable sorted out soon before it gets too nasty out there. 

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricksy - can't believe that cost.  Maybe it won't be as bad as that though because I just can't see how your body would have changed so much since June and you will get away with a lot less.

Livvy - Tested privately a day early sounds a good idea to me.

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksey -      I'd offer to buy your liver as with the amount of drinking i have been doing i think i might need a new one!! But sadly as i have to go through ivf too i need ll my money. getting worried now about the cost of it all!!!

julia - will be joining you with that drink hun


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi girls..you have been busy chattering, having trouble keeping up!

Tricksy - great news about your FSH/estradiol and the fact that you can cycle like planned.  Sounds hugely expensive when it all gets added up like that.  I would buy kidney but like Cleo says we'll also be needing to seel ours soon.  Hope Cropi is OK.  When do you start DRing?  was it this wednesday?

Livvy - hope you are Ok and the 2WW is not driving you too mad.  Not long to go now though.  I have my fingers crossed that its a BFP for you.  Look forward to meeting you in Nov.

Lisa - Fancy practising some reflexology on me?  I've always wanted to try it.

Julia- It sounds like you;re having to make some really hard decisons at the moment.  It must be difficult to decide whether to try again or just be happy with what you've got.  I'm so sorry that gordons SA was not any better, is he gonna do another after its been 3 months or is he fed up with it all?  Hope you find a good holiday deal.

Cath - sounds to me like we need to physically knock you out in order to get you to relax.  I know what you ean though its difficult to relax when you know there is so much that needs doing and its not gonna get done by itself.  Glad you had a great appointment and thats its all systems go.  when do you start?

Cleo - hope you have a great birthday, the waterfront is lovely...I always go there when i'm visiting my sister in chelmsford.  Thanks for the info Re the hysteroscopy, I hope they find something that they can fix to sort you out in time for your next cycle.  I can't remember if you said you had a date for it yet?

Sam - glad to hear you and bump are doing Ok.  sounds awful to be in so much pain you can't even get around. it must be driving you a bit crazy.

Rivka - glad to hear your cold has gone.  goodluck with the physio.

Liz - glad to hear you and Faith are doing well.  are you coming on November.  would be lovely to see you again.  When are you back to work, are you dreading it?

Shelley - hope you're OK you;ve been quite quiet recently,  have you manged to see you niece at all?

Emma - hope you are OK.  don't stay away too long.

Anyone heard from Laura?

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone out. I've been typing this for ages.

Well this postal strike is driving me crazy...no post delivered since friday and I'm waiting for the decision from bourn hall about our egg sharing.  they said about a week, but obviously tis gonna be longer as we're not gettign any mail.  We've booked John in to try for a s/a next week so fingers crossed he'll get on better this time.  we also talked to them about freezing some as a back up and they're gonna chat to us more about that.  He had the all clear from his urologist today so its all systems go on that front.  its a bit of a pain fitting in all these S/As though..he has to do one for Mr Boto which he's gonna do Thurs so we have to abstain until then to make sure its the right time gap and then the appointment at bourn hall is the following tuesday so we have to get in there quickly before he has to abstain again...this is no fun!

The paintballing I went to on Sunday was excellant.  I was really worried when i first got there as I haven't been since our joint hen/stag day over 2 years ago and i was worried i wouldn't cope with the pain, but once i got out there it was great.  I've got some beautiful bruises now though.....developing nicely to various shades of green and purple.  hope to go again soon before it gets to wet.

I think the only two things i've found that totally take my mind off IF and IVF are paintballing and windsurfing.  Work is no good cos we get loads of sample from pregnant women so its like a constant reminder.

Also I'm annoyed with my parents again.  I went over on Saturday and told them all about whats been going on with our various appointments (as they haven't asked at all) and all my mum said was "you'd better hope for a miracle or look at adoption then"....I was hoping for a bit more support.  Still at least I have you guys, and I guess they can't help it if they can't understand what its like to be in this situation.  

I think someone asked me what an endometrioma was?  All i can tell you is what i've read on the internet as i don't know that much about it despite having one...basically is a blood filled cyst in the ovary caused by endometrial tissue implanting there.

I'm really looking forward to the meet - I hope to have a drink (or two) as well.  may stay at my mum and dads and get a taxi to Shelleys to make life easy.

 Debs

xxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Some of you have asked about going back to work and yes unfortunately I am going back in January. Will be doing 2 day's a week I hope, so not to bad. But will miss Faith so much, can't afford not to I'm afraid.

Deb's:
I will be at the next meet and can pick you up if you like. Hope you get news soon from Bourne Hall.

Cathie:
You said about donated eggs, but at least you would get to experience pregnancy and it would not seem like the baby wasn't totally yours. Thats how I looked at it if I was to have donor eggs. But DH was like you and wanted to adopt rather than news donor sperm. If you did go down that route I think some clinic jump you to the top of the list if you have a friend that donates all her eggs for another couple. As I think it would be weird to know the donor don't you think.

Tricksy:
So glad they were able to sort everything out for you. Goodluck with getting back on the rollercoaster.

Better get to bed take care all

Liz xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies just a quick one from me as im nackerd can i have a list of who is and is not coming to the meet as i have lost count cant wait now looks like its gonna be a fall house     

liz hi hun will faith be ok with my dog i mean dose she like dogs as kia will bark alot when people arrive but she is all mouth.

        shelley.alcohol nibbles ,maybe some hot stuff
        cleo.chocolate pavlova X2  yum yum 

well take care everyone lots off            to u all


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shelley,

Me me me me me me me me!! I am coming!!!   I will copy and paste the food list in a minute. Cleo, I have PM'd you about your school, hope that is okay.

Julia xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

shelley - alcohol nibbles ,maybe some hot stuff
        cleo - chocolate pavlova X2  yum yum 
        Julia - hot dish, chilli con carne perhaps? Big bottle of wine!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - me too. 

shelley - alcohol nibbles ,maybe some hot stuff
cleo - chocolate pavlova X2  yum yum 
Julia - hot dish, chilli con carne perhaps? Big bottle of wine! 
Cathie - choc, cheese and tomato tart.

Can anyone remind me how long it is usually between starting to down reg and the end of the 2ww? I'm trying to sort out a return to work date based on being after the 2ww but can't remember how long that will be. Seem to remember 6-8 weeks but could be completely out.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Shelley:
Faith is fine with dogs we have a cavalier king Charles and to cats and she loves them, she is also keen on kisses as my friends lab slobbers all over her when we go round and she laughs.

Is it alright if I bring crisps and peanuts and dips.

Take care

Liz xx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi

Its a big yes from me too.  Really looking forward to it . 

Let me know what sort of things you usually have and I will make something.

xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Pie-pig - That's a real shame about your parents attitude.  They probably didn't really realise how it came across though.  We all know the statistics don't we, so what we need is hope and encouragement.

I obviously won't be coming to the meet up.  Sorry to miss it once again.

Cath - It was always about 6 weeks for me but depends how long the ISIS have you dr'ing for and I guess how long you need to be on the stimms.  So your guess of 6-8 weeks sounds about right.  Unbelievable really isn't it.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Shelley

Yeah me too, I'll be there - added to the list 


shelley - alcohol nibbles ,maybe some hot stuff
cleo - chocolate pavlova X2  yum yum 
Julia - hot dish, chilli con carne perhaps? Big bottle of wine! 
Cathie - choc, cheese and tomato tart.
Lisa - French stick & sausage rolls (my normal)  Tricksy i left my plate at yours last time

Really looking forward to it.

I havent a clue about driving in Colchester though apart from where Isis is so i'll need directions please or Steve might drop me off as he knows how lost i get   

Thanks can't wait to catch up with you all,  Sam sorry we won't see you, maybe another time

Love Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley I definately coming...have as yet to decide what to bring.

shelley - alcohol nibbles ,maybe some hot stuff
cleo - chocolate pavlova X2  yum yum
Julia - hot dish, chilli con carne perhaps? Big bottle of wine!
Cathie - choc, cheese and tomato tart.
Lisa - French stick & sausage rolls 
Deb - something?!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

shelley - alcohol nibbles ,maybe some hot stuff
cleo - chocolate pavlova X2  yum yum Plus a another BIG BOTTLE OF WINE!!!
Julia - hot dish, chilli con carne perhaps? Big bottle of wine!
Cathie - choc, cheese and tomato tart.
Lisa - French stick & sausage rolls 
Deb - something?!

Hi all,

you lot have been chatting today!! Wish i wasn't at work   had a right nightmare of a day!!! Kids driving me mad.

Julia - have replied to your message hun. Hope its ok   I'll bring wine to the meet too!!    

Shelley - i love dogs!!! Can't wait to see her. DH is dropping me off so he asked if he could pop in to see her too Can't wait for the meet, thanks for having it at yours. 

Deb - can't believe your parents, what a thing to say   It just shows that people really don't understand what we're going through. Know what you mean about this postal strike, its driving me nuts. the only good thing is that we haven't had the usual forest of junk mail. I was hoping for an appointment through about my hysteroscopy (wishful thinking that it would happen so quickly i know!!) Good excuse to call the hosp though and find out about waiting lists etc.

Cath - it was 7 and half weeks for mefrom start to finish, well that was the timetable anyway. I started dr on the 14th July and was due to test on the 3rd Sept. Hope you're relaxing!! I've been trying to make myself go to the gym so i can try and chill out a bit as work gets me so wound up. Managed to go fri, mon and tonight so i'm chuffed   I usually have a swim, jacuzzi and steam....loely way to relax.


Hi to everyone else, hope you're well

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,omg i had my floor layed today in the dinning room its amazing cant wait for the furniture to come now ,sounds like we are going to have some yummy food JULIA u made me laugh i didnt think at all that u wouldnt come and with a bottle off wine not far behind      im getting so excited ,i just hope kia behaves herself ,just to let u all no she will bark lots and be very nervous but if u all ignor her when u all come in she will come see u all in her own time and will lap up the attention  .

cleo,of coures he can come in ,i no what u mean about work i have been off all week just doing stuff at home and i could so easly get used to this ,cant wait till januarry as im going part time   but i must admit im more nakerd now then being at work but at least my house is getting done.well take care hun. 


livvy.bring what ever u want to the meet its up to u cant wait to meet u we are all very lovely ,but watch out for julia ,emma and cleo they like there drink       . 


debs.that would be cool if u could have a drink ,sorry about what urt mum said familys can be very insenceative although they try to understand they cant ,have u herd anything from bourne hall yet hope its a yes hun. 

trisky,glad they are still going ahead with ur treatment i have everything crossed for u,lets hope its ur turn    . 

cath,hello hun,i really hope u get some time soon to relaxe and chill out bet u cant wait now not long till u finish work and ur trip to new york and not long till ur treatment its ur turn to and i have everything crossed for u .  

liz.im glad faith is ok with dogs as i dont want to scare her ,i cant wait to see her i bet she is so big now and also it will be lovely to see u to. 

emma, i have pmed u i really hope ur ok ,worrie bout u hun hope u can make it to the meet sending u a very big  . 

lisa.dont worry hun i will pm everyone with dirrections and address it would be cool if dh drops u off that way u can have a drink  . 


i cant right anymore as im crying so much watching pride off briton it puts everything in prospective there are people out there worse of than all of us so why do our problems seem so bad at the time.        .spk to u all later sorry i need a real good cry.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks ladies for giving me some timescales. I think i have my leave sussed now. Annual leave till 1st Jan and then a combination of special and sick leave (or unpaid for 2 weeks if I can't get signed off). It's a big relief to know that whatever else happens, I'll be able to pay the mortgage which in turn means we're better able to afford tx. 

Time for personals now.

Debs - can't believe your mum was so insensitive though I've come to realise in the past few years that people who haven't been through if can't understand what we go through and think they're trying to be helpful. 

Tricksey - is it today you start down regging? Or next week? Sending you lots and lots of  

Cleo - only one more day for you to work this week then you can leave them to it for a few days. I really admire you being a teacher as it's such a tough job especially with the way the world is these days. I'm amazed you don't come on here more often sayint they're driving you nuts.

Shelley - can't wait to meet Kia. Great that the house is coming along. It makes such a difference being able to see progress and have something in the house. 

Livvy - how are you doing today? Still getting the pain after eating? Are you tempted to test early or are the   on your back stopping you? I've always held out till test day but don't think I'll manage it next time.

Em - great to see you in the quiz last night. Hope you're feeling a bit better today  

I'm sure I've forgotten a few of you. Hope you're all ok. I'm off to watch the last episodes of Brothers and SIsters. Again (watched them on E4 on Monday) but can't get enough of Rob Lowe.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Another day off for me today.........its great!  Had my back Xray yesterday should get the results next week and had my blood test this morning, had to fast on that one so glad it was at 8.30 as i was really hungry.  

Off to Chelmsford in half hour to do some retail therapy with my sister.


Shelley - Thats great that you'll be going part time soon,  what hours will you be doing?  Glad the new flooring and everything is going well for your extension bet you can't wait till its all finished.
I watched the "Pride of Britain" last night and just cried from start to finish it certainly brings you down to earth how amazing some people are.

Cath - Was that the end of Brothers & Sisters then?  Hope not!  

Does anyone watch Greys Anatomy?  I'm not really a telly addicy   honest!!!

Have a nice day
Lisa x


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is ok.  I will have to put my thinking cap on about what food to bring for the meet and bottle of course!

I went to ISIS yesterday as the pains were getting unbearable.  Saw Fiona and described all the symptons to her.  She sounded very positive and wanted to do a test.  It came out a   .  She said it may be because it was a little early so to keep testing each day.

I tested this morning and would you believe it, a   .  I could not believe it.       I woke dh up jumping around like a mad woman!!  I will test again tomorrow just to make sure but I can't believe it would be a false positive.

Sending lots of    to you all.

Livvy xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

OMG Livvy I am so so so pleased for you   

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 

You must be over the moon, wooohoooo I'm at work so sneaked on, I'll be back later, you take care you pregnant person you!!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Reckon your due mid June


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Livvy -                  That's fantastic news. 

Lisa - that was the last in the series but there's another series on it's way which is good news. I quite like Studio 60 on the Sunset strip but that's been cancelled after the first series   so pleased at least one has survived.

I'm also at work so no real time for personals (in an open office today where people can see what i'm doing). Will try to catch up later when it's quiet.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Forgot to say for the millionth time that if anyone wants a lift to Shelleys let me know, my car can fit 7 of us in and I can pick people up or you can get dropped at mine and I'll take you home afterwards. I can't drink as I'll be d/r'ing.

Cropi is some and semi fine, I'll fill you all in properly later xxx 

Any ideas on what food I can take


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Livvy, that is fantastic news - CONGRATULATIONS!!              I hope you are the first of many of us to become pregnant now (not including myself now - think I have had my luck already  ) Take care of yourself now, okay? Come on the rest of you, Livvy needs some pregnancy buddies to compare bumps with!! Just got to go now and collect James from nursery, but will post more later. 

PS: I am gutted about Brothers and Sisters ending, I cried through the whole of the final two episodes. Love it!!


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks so much.  I have just done another test as I still can't beleive it.  

I am sure it will be around mid june.  Summer baby!!!  

Tricksy - glad Cropi is ok.  You will have to fill me in more when you have time.

See you all soon.

xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, just seen you driving down your road, I was trying to get James off to sleep in the car as he was up in the night due to monsters under his bed so is very tired today. You probably did not recognise me as I had my Ugly Betty glasses on!  

Cleo, I am not sure if I posted a reply, but thanks for the info re the schools. I passed on the information. Apparently she has taken the job, starting next January until July. She does not seem too bothered about any problems, so we shall wait and see!

Hope everyone is having a lovely day. Livvy, I know you are


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Livvy,

[fly]     [/fly]
Congratulations! (I love being able to do those little signs (or whatever they are called). I bet you can't believe it - especially after the ISIS testing you and getting a BFN. Really great news. Have you told the ISIS yet? And can you remind me because I can't remember - how many days are you post transfer and did you do a blast or 3 day? I know you asked earlier what the success rates were for FET and I didn't answer because I know they are not as good as fresh, so even more fantastic when you hear how it can work when the fresh didn't.

How are you feeling, any symptoms over than the pain after eating?

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all

Livvy:

              

I'm so pleased for you. When I got my bfp I think I tested 20 times before the first scan. I would recconmend having the scan at 7w or 6and a half weeks as I had mine at 6w and they weren't sure if they saw a heart beat and had to go back 10days later which meant more nervous waiting thankfully all was fine and now I have Faith.

Liz: Crisps and peanuts and dips.


Take care Liz xx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi

Sam - Thanks so much.  I had the transfer on 28th Sept and they were 3 day embies put back so I am proof that the frozen ones work  .  My chest is exceptionally heavy at the moment and I keep getting a sick feeling but that is all at the moment.  I told ISIS and spek to Julie this morning.  They are over the moon about it.

Liz - Thanks so much too.  I will no doubt keep testing until the scan.  That is booked in for 31st October at 10.00 so fingers crossed until then.  

xx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Guys, just dropping in to say hello. So much to read (and its hard to catch up with no internet) so am completely lost!

Afraid i cant do meet - i cant do any sunday ,  i go to my religious meetings, really sorry guys xx any other day or end of week evenings i can do.

Hope everyone is ok. Last blood test tomorrow then im refered to ISIS. 

TBH I am not holding much hope. Even though the BMI has been increased to 34 (i am 31) and its a male factor - i dont see it happening.

I suppose i am trying to not get my hopes up.

anyhow, speak to you all soon, i have another 2 hours left on here - waiting for john to pick me up from college!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Livvy - congratulations honey  .  hope thats the first of a run of ISIS BFPs.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies ,livvy how wonderfull is that               as u can see im very pleased for its about time we had some ,i was starting to get worried about isis,do u mind if i ask u a couple of questions?how long was u on the waiting list or did u go private?cant remember is urs male or female factors? and  is this ur second attempted?,hope u dont mind me asking ,im really starting to think about my treatment next year and im so scared about it not working ,and i just dont no how i will deal with that,anyway well done hunny take it easy and relaxe .


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

really fed up tonight   Work is so busy. there is just so much to do! People wouldn't realise all the extra things we have to do as well as teach! Having fridays off is great but i still work at weekends and have to try and fit all the other stuff in to 4 days at work instead of 5.  Also came home to a letter from gideon that he had forwarded onto Dr Whitlow my gynacologist (sp) It was asking him to see me for a hysteroscopy but it detailed all the thngs wrong with me, endo and endo cysts etc  Made me realise that my insides are a  bit of mess   started me crying. Just finding it hard to  cope with work and infertility. Sorry for the me bit.

Livvy - Congratulations        !!!!!
love cleo


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Livvy - I was great to see you today down the yard, we had a nice little ride out, just took it easy and walked only as per vets instructions. Don't forget to take your test out of your pocket before you put your jeans in the wash   bet you still keep checking it don't you!! With regards to food for the meet, take whatever you fancy, do you have something that you make for buffets or anything?? 

Shelley - alcohol, nibbles ,maybe some hot stuff
Cleo - chocolate pavlova X2  yum yum Plus a another BIG BOTTLE OF WINE!!!
Julia - hot dish, chilli con carne perhaps? Big bottle of wine!
Cathie - choc, cheese and tomato tart.
Lisa - French stick & sausage rolls 
Deb - something?!
Liz: Crisps and peanuts and dips
Tricksy - ? Sausage Plait Coronation Chicken Vol au vents? any suggestions welcomed   

Laura - Why are you worried about your treatment? Do you have weight to lose? I am sure that if Isis can see that you are trying and the weight is coming off then they will let you go forward for treatment. When is your appointment, have you got a date yet? So sorry that you can't make our meet, is it every Sunday that you do to your Church? It's a shame that we are going to miss you again

Liz - I'm so glad that you are both coming to the meet, it'll be lovely to see you both again. We must take a camera to the meet this time and take some pics of us all  

Sam - How are you feeling hun? I hope that you are still taking it easy, has the pressure eased off at all or have you got to take it easy for the whole pregnancy? Hope that you are starting to enjoy your bump now xxx 

Julia - I'm sorry I didn't see you today, I was a bit pre occupied. I was on my way to Isis to pick my schedule up, had to pop into the tack shop and get Cropi some new boots and get down the yard all in half an hour   I tend to go on a bit of auto pilot when I have a lot on my mind  

Cath - I hope that you are ok and work has not been too bad today. Not long til you finish work now and you get a few months off. Its good that you have managed to schedule your cycle round work, its the best way. Do you have a down regging start date yet?

Lisa - How was your retail therapy today   What is the matter with your back? Back pain is terrible and very draining, I hope that its ok. 

Shelley - Can't wait to see your house, the meet is coming round very quickly. Your doggy looks so cute, I hope she like lots of attention when she gets to know us all 

Cleo - How are you feeling hun? are you going to cycle again after Christmas or will you start down regging before Christmas. Will you try and fit it in around half term so you have time off during cycling? 

PiePig - Your paintballing sounds like great fun, I'm far too much of a chicken to have a go at anything like that. did you get anything in the post today from Bourne Hall? you could always ring them tomorrow and see if they have made a decision or at least let you know what the letter says? Got everything crossed for you hun xxx 

Em - How are you doing? I'm thinking of you and hope that you are ok. Just try and remember its not the end of the road, you've just got some roadworks in the way  

I picked up my schedule today and it looks like I am going to be very closely monitored. I am booked in for a scan and blood test every other day   which is very reasurring.

Ok guys, gotta shoot, hope that I have remembered everyone?? if not I'm very sorry 

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Ok peeps what would you do.....nothing in the post today from bourne hall, they said about a week and its a week today but theres been the postal strikes delaying everything.  when would you ring to chase up?  don't want to leave it too long as want to know the decision and also get the bal rolling for any other investigations/procedures they suggest (i.e laparoscopy), but also don't want to seem too in impatient and pushy.

when should we ring to chase up.  

have just booked DH in for a repeat SA on tuesday, so if we're going there anyway and they want to do something we could do that day then it makes sense that we know so we can arrange it right?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

RING RING RING

RING RING RING

RING RING RING


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks honey.  at your insistence think i will ring tomorrow then....


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Glad you got the message


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Livvy - not sure if this will work but heres a link to a some of the beach pics 

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=15380&l=fd6a8&id=644356775

/links


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Girls, just so you know, i miss you all, very much, but im feeling sooooooo sad at the moment, not sure how i can get through from one day to the next and struggling to comminicate with anyone, you lot, dh and even my ds, am crying at silly things and just feel so so sad           

Im sorry im not about much, but i want you all to know i love you lots and thinking of you all   Thank you for the pm's and texts  

Livvy - ive not been any support to you hun, but congratulations on you bfp, you give us all hope  

Love to you all
Em xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Angel -   

Debs - I'd ring too. They'll understand that you'll be wanting a reply postal strike or not. 

Tricksey - glad Cropi is ok and you were able to take her out today. I'm ok thanks. No proper date for down regging as I need to call on day one of my December cycle (they can't put me on the pill to control it as it might cause a clot) so if my cycle goes to form I'll start on Xmas day. Hopefully that will be a good omen.

Laura - try not to get too stressed about tx. Easier said than done, and my dh would tell you I'm the worst person to advise on stress, but the docs will do everything they can for you. Shame you can't come to the meet. We'll have to try to do another day for one of the meets so you can come too.

Shelley - ditto to you about stress of tx. I can't help a huge amount on waiting times as we were advised to try IVF before NHS funding came in place so we had to wait nearly a year before Essex started referring anyone. Once that was through we were seen within 3 months and ISIS started us pretty much straight after the initial consultation. At the time we were unexplained.

Cleo - sorry you're having such a pants time.   for you as well. It's horrid having the reasons for IF laid out in front of you but you're strong enough to fight through the problems, even if it doesn't feel like it most of the time. 

Rivka - how are you doing? 

Livvy - is it sinking in yet? Must be an amazing feeling.

Chocolate is calling so I'd best get back into the kitchen   Would rather have a soak in the bath but we have a mega busy weekend ahead. If any of you are bored and looking for something to do there's a big food fair at Cressing Temple Barns near Braintree. Dh will be manning our stall - with brief appearances from me.

Take care

Cathie x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Deb, I agree with Tricksy. I would have phoned already! Having the postal strike is a good excuse. I am sure they won't think you are being pushy. I meant to say before, sorry your folks were not able to give you more support. I think people just don't understand and don't know what to say. I hope all goes well this time for the SA  

Cleo, sorry you are feeling so overwhelmed with work at the moment. A few years ago I let a room out to a friend of mine who is a teacher, and I could not believe the amount of marking and preparation she had to do. She even spent time at weekends sorting out the classroom. I can totally understand how hard it is for you. I hope you can find a way to switch off from it all when you are having treatment. Also, it is good that you are being sorted out by your gynaecologist. It will give you a better chance to obtain a BFP. Glad you will be joining me for a drink or two at Shelley's house.  

Tricksy, the vol au vents and the sausage plait both sound lovely. The camera idea is fab. Hope Cropi is okay with her new shoes. Are they Chanel or Gucci?  

Emma, how are you doing? I hope you are okay. I am thinking about you often. If you ever need a shoulder I am here.

Liz, great news that you and Faith are coming to the meet up. Looking forward to a cuddle  

Shelley, what is this about me being a lush? I don't know where you got that idea from!!!   Your house sounds lovely, can't wait to come and see the outcome of all your hard work. 

Lisa, you poor love. Hope you back is not too painful. Have you got the results from the x-ray yet? 

Sam, sorry we won't be meeting you yet. Do you work? Have you been given long term sick leave from work then? It must be so frustrating for you, all this waiting around. I hope you are able to enjoy your pregnancy soon and be able to get out and do some well earned shopping!

Cath, well done with getting your time off scheduled. What a relief for you knowing you have the mortgage covered. I hope you makes loads of money over Christmas with your chocolates, so you can officially pack the "day job" in. Shame I am on a diet, otherwise I might single handedly boost your chocolate profits! 

Livvy, hope you have your feet up. You are now officially allowed to lay on the sofa every night with your feet up, being fed chocolates. Sorry you are not allowed much alcohol, but don't worry, Cleo and I will make sure your rations are enjoyed during your pregnancy!  

Hope you are all having a nice evening. We are watching series 6 of 24 and I am addicted. 

See you all soon.

Julia x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Emma, sorry you are feeling so down at the moment. I hope you will be able to come to the meet and we can offer you some real support.   

Cathie, we might take a trip to the food fayre on Saturday. I am sure a bit of chocolate won't hurt


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116365.0

N x


----------

